#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Zelfbouw sub naar wensen van forummers

## MusicXtra

Aangezien ik nogal wat vragen krijg over het beschikbaar stellen van tekeningen van de door mij gebouwde 15" sub heb ik het plan opgevat om een nieuw ontwerp te maken voor ieder die zelf wil bouwen.
Waarom? Gewoon omdat het leuk is wanneer mensen iets gaan bouwen dat uit mijn brein is ontstaan en daar ook nog eens een goed product aan over houden. :Big Grin: 
Om tegemoet te kunnen komen aan de wensen wacht ik even met de start zodat ieder hier zijn ideale sub kan omschrijven.
Graag wat meer dan alleen dat ie van 20 tot 200 Hz moet kunnen met een druk van 140 dB op een 100 Watt versterkertje. :Wink:

----------


## Watt Xtra

Kijk dit is nu een initiatief wat we als forum moeten koesteren! Allemaal goede input geven zodat er een goed product ontstaat.

Wat ik graag zie bij basskastjes:
-Handgrepen rondom de speaker. Zodat je altijd aan elke kant de kast kunt aanpakken.
-De kast zowel staand als ook liggend kunt gebruiken, voetjes dus rondom ingefreest.
-Om optimale koppeling te verkrijgen, indien basspoorten aanwezig zijn, symetrisch in de kast maken, (links en rechts van de speaker) of boven en onder.
-Een basskast hoort niet trapeziumvormig te zijn, dan kun je ze niet makkelijk stapelen  :Big Grin: 

Verdere eisen heb ik eigenlijk niet gestelt aan mijn basskastjes. DE te gebruiken speaker is A smaak afhankelijk, B moet in het ontwerp passen, C ieder heeft zijn voorkeur en een aantal mensen kunnen bepaalde spreakers nu eenmaal makkelijker/ tegen redelijke prijzen aankopen.

-Ik ben persoonlijk tegen enorm vermogens verslindende kastjes, speakers.

Hou dit topic zeker in de gaten.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Kijk dit is nu een initiatief wat we als forum moeten koesteren! Allemaal goede input geven zodat er een goed product ontstaat.
> 
> Wat ik graag zie bij basskastjes:
> -Handgrepen rondom de speaker. Zodat je altijd aan elke kant de kast kunt aanpakken.
> -De kast zowel staand als ook liggend kunt gebruiken, voetjes dus rondom ingefreest.
> -Om optimale koppeling te verkrijgen, indien basspoorten aanwezig zijn, symetrisch in de kast maken, (links en rechts van de speaker) of boven en onder.
> -Een basskast hoort niet trapeziumvormig te zijn, dan kun je ze niet makkelijk stapelen 
> 
> Verdere eisen heb ik eigenlijk niet gestelt aan mijn basskastjes. DE te gebruiken speaker is A smaak afhankelijk, B moet in het ontwerp passen, C ieder heeft zijn voorkeur en een aantal mensen kunnen bepaalde spreakers nu eenmaal makkelijker/ tegen redelijke prijzen aankopen.
> ...



Even een toevoeging op dit stuk. En alleen gezien naar uiterlijk en handigheid.

- Graag ingefreesde handvaten die van iedere kant te pakken zijn. Voor als ze eens net andersom staan.
- Een goede warnex laag is altijd wel mooi meegenomen.
- Lichte uitsparingen/gleuven aan bovenkant wat weer bevorderlijk is bij het stapelen.

----------


## sparky

Als ik ooit je bouwsels eens gehoord hebt en het bevalt, ga ik je misschien nog wel eens vragen dubbele 18"ers te maken van maximaal 51 cm hoog. Maar dan wil ik wel eerst iets horen en het kan ook nog wel even duren. Ik ben hoe dan ook inmiddels erg nieuwsgierig geworden naar hoe de dingen nu eigenlijk klinken die bij je vandaan komen.

----------


## jakkes72

- Wielen, of in ieder geval de mogelijkheid voor een wielplaat.
- bescherming voor het rooster.
- Wellicht dubbel 15"?
- Laag zwaartepunt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Om het voor iedereen betaalbaar te houden lijkt mij een enkel 15" de meest voor de hand liggende keus. Kastje wordt dan zo licht en klein dat wielen niet nodig zijn.
Uiteraard worden de handgrepen ingefreesd en van alle kanten vast te pakken, afwerken met Warnex, tapijt of wat dan ook mag ieder voor zich weten.
Zaken als een grille en een aansluitplaat kunnen eventueel door mij geregeld worden wanneer er voldoende belangstelling is.

----------


## Releaseentertainment

Ik vind dit ook een zeer goed initiatief en wil er graag gebruik van maken,
ik wil namelijk nog subkasten bouwen voor bij mijn HK-pro set.

dan zouden mijn wensen zijn:
* Symmetrische opstelling
* goed stapelbaar zowel liggend als staand
* rondom handgrepen
* wielen voor het transport
* nette foam/schuimlaag aan de voorkant
* met warnex bekleden

ik hou het zeker in de gaten, alvast bedankt.

ps. een dubbel geladen 15 of 18inch kast zou ook niet verkeerd zijn met het idee van eaw of line array van musicXtra alleen zouden de maten dan kleiner moeten zijn bijv. 55/60breed - 120/130hoog - 70/80diep. (cm)

----------


## dexter

Wat mij interesant lijkt dat is dat hij per 2 op elkaar een goede hoogte heeft voor een enkele top zodat geen tussenpaal, tussenbak of andere kunstzinnige oplossing nodig is.

Ook is het fijn dat ze een werk bereik hebben van plusminus 45 Hz tot
een 125 Hz. Met een half space spl van ongeveer 97db 1w 1m.

Zou ook mooi zijn dat de kast niet vierkant is maar rechthoekig ivm hoogte op sommige locaties zodat je de kast op zijn kant kan leggen en er een grotere top of dubbele top per kant op kwijt kan.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Om het voor iedereen betaalbaar te houden lijkt mij een enkel 15" de meest voor de hand liggende keus. Kastje wordt dan zo licht en klein dat wielen niet nodig zijn.
> Uiteraard worden de handgrepen ingefreesd en van alle kanten vast te pakken, afwerken met Warnex, tapijt of wat dan ook mag ieder voor zich weten.




* Zoals dj-wojcik al zei: Handgrepen in 2 richtingen (bv. 2 sets), zodat de sub 'op zijn kop' ook nog gewoon makkelijk te hanteren is. Of symmetrische ovale handvatten.
* Kistje zodanig groot dat ie in een trailer-formaat stolpje past.
* Wielplaten zou ik los houden (of stolp-size, wat met 15" prima gaat), sinds het niet zo heel praktisch is om een subje op zijn wielen te gebruiken. Ding gaat dan nogal eens aa de wandel  :Wink: 
* Niet te veel gekke vormen, zodat het met normaal huis-tuin-en-keuken gereedschap nog goed te assembleren valt.

* Als we het toch over specs hebben: Liefst 8 ohm impedantie, zodat je makkelijk 2 kistjes op 1 versterker kan gooien.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> * Zoals dj-wojcik al zei: Handgrepen in 2 richtingen (bv. 2 sets), zodat de sub 'op zijn kop' ook nog gewoon makkelijk te hanteren is. Of symmetrische ovale handvatten.
> * Kistje zodanig groot dat ie in een trailer-formaat stolpje past.
> * Wielplaten zou ik los houden (of stolp-size, wat met 15" prima gaat), sinds het niet zo heel praktisch is om een subje op zijn wielen te gebruiken. Ding gaat dan nogal eens aa de wandel 
> * Niet te veel gekke vormen, zodat het met normaal huis-tuin-en-keuken gereedschap nog goed te assembleren valt.
> 
> * Als we het toch over specs hebben: Liefst 8 ohm impedantie, zodat je makkelijk 2 kistjes op 1 versterker kan gooien.



Doe mij een variant op de TB-09 maar. Maar dan niet de losse inbouw maar echt er in ge freest. Het is mogelijk, dus waarom handvaten gebruiken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Om hem te kunnen maken moet je beschikken over een bovenfrees, accu boormachine en moet je kunnen zorgen voor nauwkeurig gezaagde panelen.
Een enkel 15" sub wordt zo compact dat je bij twee op elkaar nog niet voldoende hoogte zult hebben voor de toppen, daarvoor wordt er een statiefflens ingebouwd.
Let wel; we gaan hier geen megasub bouwen waar je een stadion mee kunt vullen. Wat ik voor ogen heb is iets in de trant van het 15" subje waar hier al een topic over loopt, dus klein, licht, veel power. Daarnaast door iedereen te bouwen, betaalbaar en universeel te gebruiken.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Om hem te kunnen maken moet je beschikken over een bovenfrees, accu boormachine en moet je kunnen zorgen voor nauwkeurig gezaagde panelen.
> Een enkel 15" sub wordt zo compact dat je bij twee op elkaar nog niet voldoende hoogte zult hebben voor de toppen, daarvoor wordt er een statiefflens ingebouwd.
> Let wel; we gaan hier geen megasub bouwen waar je een stadion mee kunt vullen. Wat ik voor ogen heb is iets in de trant van het 15" subje waar hier al een topic over loopt, dus klein, licht, veel power. Daarnaast door iedereen te bouwen, betaalbaar en universeel te gebruiken.



goh!... baantje als verkoper?... is percies wat ik zoek. Alleen had ik liever wat actief. Maar ik blijf het volgen! :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Doe mij een variant op de TB-09 maar. Maar dan niet de losse inbouw maar echt er in ge freest. Het is mogelijk, dus waarom handvaten gebruiken.



Er komen handgrepen in zoals op de foto hieronder.
Goedkoop, liggen super in de hand, zijn aan alle kanten vast te pakken maar is alleen wel meer werk dan een kant en klaar handgreep.

----------


## Releaseentertainment

jah das waar musicXtra
het is inderdaad meer werk.
ma ieder kan toch voor zich bekijken of hij
de handgrepen erin vreest of kant en klare handgrepen erin zet
of heb ik dat mis en klopt dan de inhoud van de kist niet meer.

het hoeven inderdaad geen mega subs te worden 15'' is normaal
en voor iedereen betaalbaar.

----------


## 2mancrew

@ MusicXtra.

Ik lees toch vrij regelmatig mee in diverse forums hier en heb nu toch maar even profiel aangemaakt. 
Ben gecharmeerd van je vorige project(line array en subkasten) en vind dit 15 inch subje iets wat veel mogelijkheden heeft (compact, hanteerbaar ).
Volg dus deze discussie met belangstelling en wil misschien deze subjes nog wel gaan bouwen ook.

Mvg  :Smile:

----------


## Outline

Wat ik een mooi ontworpen sub vind, is de D&B Q-sub. Dus als we daar de goede dingen uit kunnen halen?...

-wielen op de achterkant
-M20-statiefplaat bovenop
-handgrepen precies op het zwaartepunt zodat de sub gebalanceerd is met optillen/kantelen enz
-strippen hout aan de onderkant als voet en bovenop de uitfresing hiervoor zodat je een stabiele stapel krijgt (mag ook met rubberen voetjes)
-afdekplaat zodat de voorkant van de sub beschermd is tijdens vervoer (sub staat op wielen aan de achterkant)
-grille met foam
-Warnex oid

Wat ik erg belangrijk vind, is het rendement van de kast. Dus dat ik er geen 1000W in hoef te stoppen om er wat uit te krijgen. Dacht zelf aan een driver tussen de 400W-600W aan 8 Ohm. Dan kun je 'm zonder problemen nog doorlussen naar 'n 2de of eventueel zelfs 4 kasten per versterkerkant aansturen...

Iemand verder nog iets?

----------


## 4AC

Tja... allemaal erg leuk en interessant! Ik kijk uit naar het ontwerp en de uitwerking.

MAAR, is het niet veel interessanter om iets te ontwerpen dat we nog niet volledig kennen? Zoals het 'klein-doch-krachtig' ontwerp?

Aan alle eisen die ik hier lees kan worden voldaan in een simpele 15" br kast met een fatsoenlijke driver. Toch?

Ik heb gelezen dat het moet gaan om een simpel te bouwen kast. Met een goed rendement. En ook nog compact is.
Dan zit je al snel aan een frontloaded br.

Of toch kiezen voor een wat kleinere doelgroep en een gesimplificeerde versie van het 'klein-doch-krachtig' ontwerp maken? I dunno.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> Tja... allemaal erg leuk en interessant! Ik kijk uit naar het ontwerp en de uitwerking.
> 
> MAAR, is het niet veel interessanter om iets te ontwerpen dat we nog niet volledig kennen? Zoals het 'klein-doch-krachtig' ontwerp?
> 
> Aan alle eisen die ik hier lees kan worden voldaan in een simpele 15" br kast met een fatsoenlijke driver. Toch?
> 
> Ik heb gelezen dat het moet gaan om een simpel te bouwen kast. Met een goed rendement. En ook nog compact is.
> Dan zit je al snel aan een frontloaded br.
> 
> ...



Ik heb er wel een idee over, als je mee wilt denken ben je van harte welkom. :Big Grin:

----------


## Waveform

Of een hybride die toch nog voor het grootste deel bassreflex is?? Iets zoals een C7, maar met kleinere poort wat je dan compenseert met een iets diepere kast. Lijkt me wel interessant.

Een pre-made speakergrill is zeker heel handig, dat is net hetgeen wat een mooie look geeft aan je kast. Ik stel voor om meteen eentje met een dun laagje foam aan de binnenkant te maken.

Een ontwerp zoals de Q-sub is natuurlijk ook leuk, dan kan je de hoekjes die je uitzaagt voor de poorten meteen gebruiken als bracing  :Wink:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Geen goede ideeën (bij gebrek aan brede ervaring met veel systemen), maar zeker wel interesse.

----------


## drummerke

Leuk idee, 

Misschien het concept man de mini sub van EAW (die bij de Micro wedge past).

Voor mezelf als bezitter van een gewone klein bedrijfvoertuig is volume en gewicht van groot belang. Dus ik ben ook benieuwd.

Misschien ook een baskast die via verschillende instellingen op processor de éne keer zachter maar lager gaat en dan ook een extra punch kan geven (en minder laag).

----------


## DJJJ

Lijkt mij een super idee,
Ik had net een nieuw topic gemaakt voor een sub systeem.
Maar nu zie ik dit en dat trekt me ook wel aan.
Dan hoef ik niet met zware kisten te tillen,
maar wel groot rendement (neem ik aan).

In mijn ogen ziet hij er dan ongeveer zo uit:

wielen op de achterzijde 
niet groot (dus meestal ook niet zwaar)
simpel te maken
hoog rendement
rubberen voetjes aan de onderkant
dus dan ook in gevreesd aan de bovenzijde 
en mogelijk hij voor paaltje (tussen sub en top)
roostertje met foam er voor
EN betaalbaar

Ik ga zeker dit topic volgen :-)
En hopelijk een bouwtekening,
(ben zelf niet echt zo'n ontwerper meer de maker)

Groetjes..

----------


## Watt Xtra

Een te klein en te licht kastje is ook weer niet goed, want wanneer je dan een topkast door middel van een paaltje hierop zet is je combinatie erg wankel.

----------


## T_Sound

Zoals MusicXtra's laatste sub ontwerp, waar een topic over loopt, is de breedte van de kast gewoon een 15 inch ontwerp (door extra wanden van de kast natuurlijk iets breeder), dus ik denk dat het stabiel genoeg zal zijn om een topje op kwijt te kunnen, zonder kans op vallen. Zwaartepunt laag houden?.
Wat betreft hout gebruik, dat moet uiteraard stevig zijn. 18mm birch plywood o.i.d.?

Des al niet te min, ik denk dat dit subje niet uber laag hoeft te gaan werking beginnend bij 40 a 45 hz? Met toch wat stevigheid rond de 60 hz.
Zoals al gezegt, makkelijk hanteerbaar, maar ik neem aan dat dat logisch is (ik kan het mis hebben).

Binnenkant van de kast moet een dusdanige maat hebben dat er verschillende merken/types driver in passen. Eminence heeft weer andere inbouw maten dan Beyma en 18Sound. Er zijn mensen die het budget voor dat soort drivers hebben (o.a. ik), maar er zijn ook mensen die er goedkopere/andere speakers voor willen/moeten gebruiken (DAP, T.Box, e.d.), dus ik denk dat het kastje zo veel mogelijk universeel moet zijn wat betreft inbouw driver(s).

----------


## MusicXtra

Het wordt een heel compact subje, beetje het idee wat ik al gemaakt heb.
Hij wordt dus zo klein en licht dat wielen niet zinvol zijn, mijn idee daarover is om een wielplaat te maken waar twee subjes met hun grille op kunnen staan, dan heb je gelijk je bescherming, heb je voor twee subjes slechts één wielplaat nodig en heb je tijdens gebruik geen last van de wielen.
Ik ga het ding ontwerpen in 3D en zal van ieder onderdeel een aparte tekening genereren. Mogelijk zelfs dat ik het ga regelen dat, degene met wat minder mogelijkheden om zelf te zagen en te frezen, en compleet pakket CNC bewerkt hout kan bestellen, soort Ikea pakketje dus. :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Het wordt een heel compact subje, beetje het idee wat ik al gemaakt heb.
> Hij wordt dus zo klein en licht dat wielen niet zinvol zijn, mijn idee daarover is om een wielplaat te maken waar twee subjes met hun grille op kunnen staan, dan heb je gelijk je bescherming, heb je voor twee subjes slechts één wielplaat nodig en heb je tijdens gebruik geen last van de wielen.
> Ik ga het ding ontwerpen in 3D en zal van ieder onderdeel een aparte tekening genereren. Mogelijk zelfs dat ik het ga regelen dat, degene met wat minder mogelijkheden om zelf te zagen en te frezen, en compleet pakket CNC bewerkt hout kan bestellen, soort Ikea pakketje dus.



 
Ik zou ook meteen een ontwerp maken voor "halve" wielplaten, voor 1 subje, aangezien dat voor kleine zaaltjes (2 toppen+1 subje) wel handig is, anders kom je aanzetten met zo'n gigantische wielplaat voor 1 subje...

Ik ben zeker benieuwd, de handvatten van je andere 15" project zijn ongeveer de beste die je kan bedenken (mits groot genoeg, te klein is vervelend met grote handen...). Nog een idee: zou je ook een 18" versie kunnen maken, aangezien mijn 15" toppen officieel al tot zo'n 50Hz gaan. Dan lijkt een 18"er mij wat meer nut hebben dan een basskastje dat tot +-40Hz gaat, aangezien het dan wat meer op het subbas gedeelte aankomt.

Maar dit is wel een ontzettend mooie kans! Helemaal omdat wij al het benodigde gereedschap in huis hebben en een goede houtboer hebben.

Nog even mijn puntjes (bijna allen al eerder genoemd):

- KS CW118/jouw 15"er style handvaTTen, en idd zo dat de sub in evenwicht blijft.
- Vaste wielen of wielplaten ook voor enkele subs.
- Aangezien ik zo'n gevoel heb dat een 18"er erbij teveel wordt: miss. iets lager door laten lopen (denk aan 35-40Hz)?
- lekker rendement (richting 132dB max@1M ofzo) 
- gewicht laag, maar niet te. En het zwaartepunt laag. 



Als je dan zo'n Ikea-pakket maakt, doe er dan ook zo  een bij:

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




Veel succes om alles in dat subje te passen!, Daan

----------


## tukker

zou  zelf als voorkeur hebben
gewicht onder de 35 kilo
vanaf 45 herz
8 ohm
klein formaat met inderdaad goede handgrepen.
luidspreker afgedekt
mogelijkheid stapelbaar
ongeveer 400 watt RMS

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik zou ook meteen een ontwerp maken voor "halve" wielplaten, voor 1 subje, aangezien dat voor kleine zaaltjes (2 toppen+1 subje) wel handig is, anders kom je aanzetten met zo'n gigantische wielplaat voor 1 subje...
> 
> Ik ben zeker benieuwd, de handvatten van je andere 15" project zijn ongeveer de beste die je kan bedenken (mits groot genoeg, te klein is vervelend met grote handen...). Nog een idee: zou je ook een 18" versie kunnen maken, aangezien mijn 15" toppen officieel al tot zo'n 50Hz gaan. Dan lijkt een 18"er mij wat meer nut hebben dan een basskastje dat tot +-40Hz gaat, aangezien het dan wat meer op het subbas gedeelte aankomt.
> 
> Maar dit is wel een ontzettend mooie kans! Helemaal omdat wij al het benodigde gereedschap in huis hebben en een goede houtboer hebben.
> 
> Nog even mijn puntjes (bijna allen al eerder genoemd):
> 
> - KS CW118/jouw 15"er style handvaTTen, en idd zo dat de sub in evenwicht blijft.
> ...



Jij hebt waarschijnlijk nog nooit jouw toppen gehoord met een apart subje erbij, ondanks dat deze tot 50 Hz gaan zal een 15" sub wel degelijk een aanvulling zijn. En die 50 Hz van jouw toppen is nog steeds niet de 40 Hz die het subje toch wel vrij makkelijk moet gaan halen.
Tuurlijk komt een 18" ietsje lager, dat verschil is ook goed hoorbaar bij wat ik heb staan maar een 18" wordt gelijk een stuk groter en dus duurder.
Het subje zal ergens rond de 30 kg gaan wegen en zo compact zijn dat je zelfs bij de kleinste gigs gewoon twee meeneemt, temeer daar het grondoppervlak altijd kleiner zal zijn dan wat een luidsprekerstatief in beslag neemt.
De handgrepen zijn ruim genoeg voor de grootste kolenschoppen dus dat komt helemaal goed.
Een druk van 132 dB zal niet meevallen uit één 15" kastje.
En euhhh, dat sleuteltje doen we erbij. :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> zou  zelf als voorkeur hebben
> gewicht onder de 35 kilo
> vanaf 45 herz
> 8 ohm
> klein formaat met inderdaad goede handgrepen.
> luidspreker afgedekt
> mogelijkheid stapelbaar
> ongeveer 400 watt RMS



Gewicht zal rond de 30 kg worden.
Vanaf ca. 35-40 Hz.
8 Ohm
Heel klein en stapelbaar.
Belastbaarheid zal rond de 1000 Watt RMS zijn want het moet wel iets speciaals worden natuurlijk. :Cool:

----------


## DJJJ

> Gewicht zal rond de 30 kg worden.
> Vanaf ca. 35-40 Hz.
> 8 Ohm
> Heel klein en stapelbaar.
> Belastbaarheid zal rond de 1000 Watt RMS zijn want het moet wel iets speciaals worden natuurlijk.



Dat klinkt zeer goed !!  :Smile: 
Ben benieuwt naar ontwerp,
Dan kijken of het mij nog steeds wat lijkt.
Maar die gegevens vind ik aantrekkelijk.
Dan hoef ik mijn rug niet steeds zo te versjouwen  :Embarrassment: 
Als ik mijn installatie mee moet hebben.
Heb je misschien ook een beetje een idee hoelang het duurt,
voor dat dat ontwerp af is ?
Ik heb geen idee hoelang zoiets duurt  :Confused: 

Ik wacht af....
Heb gelukkig alle tijd !!

Groetjes..

----------


## remco_k

> Als je dan zo'n Ikea-pakket maakt, doe er dan ook zo een bij:



Dit is echt te grappig.  :Big Grin:  't vrouwtje zit me verbaasd aan te kijken waarom ik nu met een breeeeede glimlach naar het scherm zit te kijken.

----------


## salsa

> Gewicht zal rond de 30 kg worden.
> Vanaf ca. 35-40 Hz.
> 8 Ohm
> Heel klein en stapelbaar.
> Belastbaarheid zal rond de 1000 Watt RMS zijn want het moet wel iets speciaals worden natuurlijk.



Goh, het lijkt wel de specs van m'n NEXO LS500 subs met de B&C TBX100 erin :Big Grin: !!

Nou ik ben enorm benieuwd!

Dave

----------


## Outline

> Belastbaarheid zal rond de 1000 Watt RMS zijn want het moet wel iets speciaals worden natuurlijk.



Waarom moet het weer 'n 1000 Watter worden en niet 'n driver in de 400-600 Watt-klasse? Ik wil een subje wat je met een gemiddelde versterker aan kan sturen en ook dat je er 2 aan kan hangen zonder dan meteen 2KW aan vermogen nodig te hebben...

Dus wat mij betreft geen drivers van 1000W/8Ohm maar iets van 400-600W aan 8 Ohm zodat je het met een redelijke, gemiddelde versterker aan kan sturen. Zware amps zijn duur om aan te schaffen en ik dacht dat de prijs ook een van de punten van dit ontwerp was...

----------


## ivo

Een ontwerp maken en rekening houden met alle wensen is onmogelijk, ik denk dat het verstandig is om een aantal punten op een rijtje te zetten zoals formaat, belastbaarheid, gewicht, freqentiebereik ed en de forumbewoners daar hun mening op laten geven (poll)

Ikzelf zou geen diepgang zoeken, 40hz is mij laag genoeg, ik heb liever het gebied tussen 60 en 70hz benadrukt en hoger doorlopend in het freqentiegebied 125hz aansluitend op de top, frontloaded.
Speaker met een hoog rendement, kleinere x-max/hoge Bl, lagere belastbaarheid, goed/snel leverbaar.

----------


## showband

het beste rendement van een zelfbouw sub heb je in het duurdere segment. Maar daar is minder vraag naar bij zelfbouwende gebruikers

het meest gebruikt zijn zo klein mogelijke subs om onder een set tien/twaalf inch toppen te zetten.

Mijn voorkeur heeft de laatste. Een praktisch inzetbare sub.

Licht, klein. Bruikbaar voor een man. verplaatsen in een stationwagen.
geen extreem diep laag maar meer gericht op knorlaag van een reguliere kick/basgitaar. zodat je geen energie stopt in bioscoopgeluid (explosies, maagpijn, aardbevingen) maar met een 600 a 800 watt eindbak een goed fundament onder je toppen hebt voor een mix.

Meer nadruk op een strak gedefinieerd octaaf onder je top dan een <whoomph> druk tegen je borstkas. (meer w-bin dan infrasub-sound dus)

----------


## e-sonic

De winst bij de zelfbouw is te halen bij de uitruil van kastvolume, rendement en afsnijfrequentie, Dit is het compromis bij een basreflex, maar ook bij een gesloten kast

Dus wil je nog laag gaan met een kleine kast, dan ruil je rendement, dit gaat met een correctie in de aansturing, eq boost in combinatie met een lager afgestemde BR kast.  Dus een stukje processing zal om de hoek komen kijken.


Processing en versterkervermogen zijn goedkoper aan het worden, en wens van de markt is kleiner en lichter...

Veel succes en plezier met het kiezen en bouwen, ik ga het zeker volgen.

groet van jurjen

----------


## MusicXtra

Aangezien er mensen zijn die zo laag mogelijk willen, terwijl anderen juist voor iets minder laag gaan in ruil voor meer rendement, zal ik het ontwerp met verschillende poortlengtes maken. Zo kan ieder zelf een keuze maken.

----------


## DJJJ

Zoals ik zo zie vinden mensen de 1000 watt teveel.
en sommige willen 400 watt maar dat vind ik persoonlijk beetje weinig,
600 watt gaat nog wel dus als we gewoon tussen in gaan zitten 700/800 watt ?
(als je nog nieuwe versterker bij moet hebben ook even wat goed koper :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Timothy

Mijn verlanglijstje:

- gemakkelijk draagbaar door 1 persoon
- Te maken door een 'amateur'houtbewerker
- kastjes die gestapeld per kant nog een meerwaarde geven (koppelen)
- hybride systeem (genre je model in het andere topic)
- Bij voorkeur ook een goed resultaat met een 'budget'woofer (bv. Eminence Kappa of iets in die aard)
- Duidelijke tekeningen (en service achteraf, genre vraag en antwoord) :-)
- Niet te lang meer wachten want handen beginnen te jeuken :-)

----------


## Rolandino

400W hoeft niet te weinig te zijn hoor. als de kast goed is kun je ook met weinig vermogen veel druk leveren en een goede speaker natuurlijk.

Als je met dit vermogen zou doen kun je voor relatief weinig geld een redelijke versterker koipen die 1000W levert op 4ohm.

Dat de kast goed zal zijn zit wel goed.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het maakt echt niet uit hoor als je een 1000 Watt driver belast met 600 Watt zal die net zo hard gaan als wanneer je een 600 Watt driver met 600 Watt belast. Kans is zelfs groot dat de eerste zelfs harder gaat omdat die dan minder last heeft van power compressie.
Met een zware driver erin zal hij minder snel aan zijn limieten zitten en wordt het subje nog universeler.

----------


## Rolandino

Een zwaardere versterker is altijd beter ja dus 2 kastjes van 400W per kanaal heb je ook een amp nodig van 1200W op 4ohm.

Voordeel is wel voor veel mensen om zo een versterker te kopen gebruikt of nieuw voor een betaalbare prijs ( ook in het Bmerken segment ) 

Als je bv een zwaardere speaker erin  doet ( 600W RMS of zwaarder ) je ook een zwaardere AMP zou moeten hebben en juist boven de 1200W Valt er een keus af van betaalbare versterkers.

Ik wil alleen zeggen  dat je niet persee een zware speaker zou moeten hebben om meer rendement te kunnen krijgen.

Een goede speaker ( met een laag vermogen ) in  een goed kast ontwerp zal veel mensen versteld doen staan.

Maar het is in iedergeval een goed idee om dit te doen. een vrij kompakt kastje te maken die bij stacking goed koppelt.

Ideaal om met kleinere sets een grote te kunnen maken.

( en natuurlijk de sub ook standalone te kunnen gebruiken ) dus geen min imaal 2 per kant ofzo.

ik heb er ook wel interesse in voor een aantal projecten dus ben erg benieuwd naar het ontwerp en welke speakers er voor in aanmerking komen.

Zelf ben ik erg onder de indruk van de 18Sound 15W700 en de Beyma SM115K wat deze speakers al kunnen in een simpel reflex kastje

----------


## Outline

Mag ik iedereen even eraan herinneren wat Axys doet in een B89 met 300 Watt? Of de subs van m'n broer: hij heeft 4 zelfbouw-subs met een Beyma 18GT400 (400W/8Ohm) en als je ziet wat een druk en laag daar vanaf komt...

En als je ziet wat D&B kan met relatief weinig vermogen...

Wat ik dus wil zeggen is dat ik liever een goed ontwerp heb met wat minder laag-laag maar een goed/hoog rendement waardoor je met minder vermogen ook wat druk op kunt bouwen. Da's veel interessanter voor de gemiddelde zelfbouwer dan een sub met een 1KW-driver. Waarom,? Omdat je minder dure amps nodig hebt. Rolandino heeft dit ook al duidelijk aangegeven..

Ik snap sowieso niet dat we tegenwoordig subjes van 1KW per driver nodig hebben! Vroeger konden we hetzelfde doen met een bak minder vermogen... Daarbij hadden we vroeger de regel dat je versterker en sub qua vermogen 1 op 1 moesten zijn...

Ik word gewoon oud...

----------


## Rolandino

Het zou idd ideaal zijn dat de ontwerper een ontwerp maakt waar je de betaalbare speakers kunt gebruiken voor diegene die een laag budget hebben.

en dan ook nog een kast ontwerpen die zonder processor instellingen ook goed klinkt. ik bedoel hiermee een sub die op een simpele versterker en x-over goed klinkt ( dus geen processor benodigd wordt ) 

Natuurlijk kun je een processor gebruiken ( als je budget er voor is ) om uit de kast nog meer kan halen en ronder kan laten klinken.

----------


## Watt Xtra

En zo zijn we 5 pagina's verder en is er nog steeds een grote lijst met wensen die soms toch wel erg uit elkaar liggen!

Een kast ontwerpen waar iedereen mee tevreden is is bijna ondoenlijk, Daarnaast is de kast eenmaal ontworpen dan komt het 2de punt, bouwen. Want de een kan nu eenmaal makkelijker en beter omgaan met hout en machines. Dus zal voor de ander het geheel weer tegenvallen, en is het alsnog geen goed kastje.  :Big Grin: 

Er zijn zat leuke ontwerpen, van compacte laagkast tot grote hoornkast, van 300 tot meer dan 1 Kw per speaker. Voor ieder wat wils. 
Zit er toch niet dat bij wat je er zelf van verwacht? Raadpleeg een speakerbouwer en maak je wensen kenbaar. Hij/zij kan je dan verder helpen.

Ieder zijn vak he, niet dromen dat er nu het ultieme kastje wordt ontworpen! We zijn allemaal mensen en hebben zo onze eigen wensen en luisteren allemaal naar een andere klank die wij mooi vinden.

Musicxtra, niet tegen jou bedoelt hoor, initiatief is heel erg goed! echter merk je gewoon dat ieder wat anders wil. Jij bouwt het op jouw manier, hebt er duidelijk verstand van en kunt een plan omzetten naar een goed product. Een ander zal er duidelijk meer moeite mee hebben.

----------


## @lex

> Ik snap sowieso niet dat we tegenwoordig subjes van 1KW per driver nodig hebben! Vroeger konden we hetzelfde doen met een bak minder vermogen... Daarbij hadden we vroeger de regel dat je versterker en sub qua vermogen 1 op 1 moesten zijn...
> 
> Ik word gewoon oud...



Nou volgens mij valt dat wel mee. Ik heb SB850 en SB600 staan. Dat zijn (qua ontwerp) ook al meer dan 15 jaar oude kasten en hebben beide alleen maar 1kW drivers erin zitten. Dus zo nieuw is dat fenomeen niet. Wel kan je stellen dat er steeds meer B-merken en nieuwe A-merken (al dan niet gepromoveerde B-merken) al snel naar 1kW drivers grijpen in relatief kleine kasten. Terwijl dat naar mijn persoonlijke smaak niet altijd leidt tot goed klinkende subs. 

@lex

----------


## MusicXtra

Ff een aantal hier uit de droom helpen.
Inhoud, rendement, frequentiecurve en belastbaarheid zijn in feite de factoren waar het hier om draait.
Wil je een kast met een hoog rendement waar weinig tot geen processing voor nodig is dan wordt het dus gewoon een grote kast.
Het kastje zoals ik heb gebouwd geeft echt een geweldige bak laag bij behoorlijk extreme processor instellingen en met een stevige versterker erachter.
We leven in een tijdperk waarin een processor toch wel tot de standaard uitrusting gerekend mag worden dus waarom zou je er dan geen gebruik van maken? Daarnaast kost een stevige eindtrap ook de hele wereld niet meer dus ook daar zie ik geen problemen.
Dit project ben ik gestart om iets speciaals te ontwerpen, een sub die extreem compact en licht is en vanaf 35 Hz stevig druk geeft heeft een zware driver nodig en veel vermogen, tuurlijk probeer ik de kosten laag te houden maar dat heeft niet de hoogste prioriteit.

----------


## Koen van der K

Het kan zijn dat ik er overheen heb gelezen maar ik neem aan dat het een touring kastje moet worden ? Voor vaste installaties (horeca / discotheken) zijn criteria als afmetingen veelal minder van belang. Geef mij in zo'n geval maar lekker 'n dubbel 18 frontloaded BR sub (en weer 'n mening erbij ;-) of gooi die 15" maar in een grote kast.

De trend dat mechanische tekortkomingen / problemen electrisch worden gecompenseerd stemt mij niet altijd vrolijk. Een compromis zal het altijd worden maar het doel dat alles maar persé extreem compact met extreem hoge output MOET zijn is mij niet altijd duidelijk en vragen om (veel) compromissen.

Mijn doel zou zijn een mooie balans tussen afmetingen, vermogen, processing etc. met als uitgangspunt een "mechanisch" ontwerp dat zonder extreme processing al naar behoren presteert.

Groetos !

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het kan zijn dat ik er overheen heb gelezen maar ik neem aan dat het een touring kastje moet worden ? Voor vaste installaties (horeca / discotheken) zijn criteria als afmetingen veelal minder van belang. Geef mij in zo'n geval maar lekker 'n dubbel 18 frontloaded BR sub (en weer 'n mening erbij ;-) of gooi die 15" maar in een grote kast.
> 
> De trend dat mechanische tekortkomingen / problemen electrisch worden gecompenseerd stemt mij niet altijd vrolijk. Een compromis zal het altijd worden maar het doel dat alles maar persé extreem compact met extreem hoge output MOET zijn is mij niet altijd duidelijk en vragen om (veel) compromissen.
> 
> Mijn doel zou zijn een mooie balans tussen afmetingen, vermogen, processing etc. met als uitgangspunt een "mechanisch" ontwerp dat zonder extreme processing al naar behoren presteert.
> 
> Groetos !



Maar daar zijn al meer dan genoeg ontwerpen van te vinden.....

----------


## joe

[FONT=Verdana]Ook maar wat puntjes noemen:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Truck[/FONT][FONT=Verdana] size[/FONT][FONT=Verdana]!![/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Hij mag niet weg lopen bij vol vermogen[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]136 dB half space [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Minimaal [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]1000w RMS (minder mag ook als hij de 136 dB haalt  :Big Grin:  )[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Zo min mogelijk bij geluiden/poort ruis[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]23kg (arbo)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Geen wielen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Vanaf 40Hz[/FONT]
In meerdere kleuren te verkrijgen  :Wink:

----------


## Koen van der K

> Maar daar zijn al meer dan genoeg ontwerpen van te vinden.....



Mja, de wens om truckspace vs output te maximaliseren vraagt om meer compromissen op zowel mechanisch als electrisch vlak ... doe de amp er dan ook gelijk bij zou ik zeggen, dat scheelt weer 'n kabelcase en amprack. En ja, dat moet binnen de 23kg kunnen blijven (SMPS / PWM endstage, weer 'n compromis erbij ;-)

Begrijp me niet verkeerd; ik vind het zeker interessant en zie zeker het nut van dergelijke experimenten / ontwikkelingen wel maar wil niet iedereen uiteindelijk een massaloze puntbron met oneindige SPL en f-bereik ? Ik ben benieuwd waar de grenzen tussen afmetingen / gewicht / prestaties liggen.
Blijft zo'n kastje dan nog wel multi-inzetbaar ?

Groeten !

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mja, de wens om truckspace vs output te maximaliseren vraagt om meer compromissen op zowel mechanisch als electrisch vlak ... doe de amp er dan ook gelijk bij zou ik zeggen, dat scheelt weer 'n kabelcase en amprack. En ja, dat moet binnen de 23kg kunnen blijven (SMPS / PWM endstage, weer 'n compromis erbij ;-)
> 
> Begrijp me niet verkeerd; ik vind het zeker interessant en zie zeker het nut van dergelijke experimenten / ontwikkelingen wel maar wil niet iedereen uiteindelijk een massaloze puntbron met oneindige SPL en f-bereik ? Ik ben benieuwd waar de grenzen tussen afmetingen / gewicht / prestaties liggen.
> Blijft zo'n kastje dan nog wel multi-inzetbaar ?
> 
> Groeten !



Ieder ontwerp is uiteindelijk een compromis en ook dit ontwerp zal een compromis worden, zoals ik al eerder schreef zul je 'gebrek' aan volume op één of andere manier moeten compenseren, dat doe je dus met vermogen en door de processor settings.
Daar ik dit project ben gestart naar aanleiding van mijn nano sub is het uitgangspunt ook dat een compacte bouw en een laag gewicht samen met de geluidskwaliteit de belangrijkste eisen zijn.
Het gewicht laag houden is overigens nog best lastig, gebruik van een ND woofer helpt daarbij maar jaagt de kosten gelijk hard omhoog zonder bij te dragen aan de geluidskwaliteit en het nadeel dat ND drivers meer last hebben van powercompressie.
De gewichtsreductie zal dus moeten komen uit de plaatdikte, die houdt weer direct verband met de stijfheid van de kast en dat laatste is van grote invloed op de geluidskwaliteit.
Ik zal dus verschillende diktes door elkaar gaan gebruiken om daar waar het mogelijk is gewicht te besparen zonder de stijfheid van de constructie in gevaar te brengen.
Het is dus ook zeker constructie-technisch wel een uitdaging. :Big Grin:

----------


## Koen van der K

Ik ben benieuwd hoe het er uiteindelijk uit komt te zien en klinkt.
Als dat gelijk is aan de systemen die je eerder hebt gebouwd zal dat zeker goedkomen.
Ik blijf 't met interesse volgen !

Groeten !

----------


## djspeakertje

> [FONT=Verdana]Ook maar wat puntjes noemen:[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Hij mag niet weg lopen bij vol vermogen[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]23kg (arbo)[/FONT]



 
Beetje tegenstrijdig?... :Wink: 

Neem aan dat het met een stel goede toppen erop wel gaat lukken hoor, maar los gebruikt, met 1KW erin zoals je zegt?...


Daan

----------


## joe

> Citaat:
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door *joe*  
> _[FONT=Verdana]Ook maar wat puntjes noemen:[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Hij mag niet weg lopen bij vol vermogen[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]23kg (arbo)[/FONT]_
> 
> 
> Beetje tegenstijdig?...
> ...



Een beetje uitdaging mag het toch wel zijn  :Wink: 
Maar ik denk wel dat het moet lukken, mij is het ook gelukt, alleen dan met rubberen voetjes. Nu is het dus een mooie uitdaging om het niet weg te laten wandelen zonder rubberen voetjes.

----------


## MusicXtra

Als een sub wegloopt betekent dit dat de kast niet stijf genoeg is.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Als een sub wegloopt betekent dit dat de kast niet stijf genoeg is.



 
Maar een te lichte sub met zo'n bak vermogen en een boel lage frequenties zal ook niet blijven staan...

Maargoed, back on topic!


Daan

----------


## Outline

Ik kijk het nog even aan maar ben erg aan het afhaken.

Doe mij dan toch maar een E15X-Sub... d&b audiotechnik - E15X-SUB
Die weegt iig maar 24 kg...

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ik was van plan met een maatje een paar punishers (Ciare 12.00sw) te bouwen, maar ga toch even afwachten wat hieruit komt.

Gezien het aantal post's leeft het in elk geval wel.

Zoals al eerder geschreven, kun je niet aan  iedereen zijn wensen voldoen.

Wat zie je zelf als toepassing?

Welke zullen de 'ideale' toppen zijn om erop te zetten?

Gaat het nut hebben om er 2 per kant te gebruiken (of misschien zelfs 3 of 4), of ga je dan aan de compactheid voorbij?

Al met al een GEWELDIG initiatief.

----------


## MusicXtra

Alle wensen ff doorgelezen kom ik uit op een sub met de volgende eigenschappen:
- Compact, licht en stapelbaar.
- Eenvoudig te bouwen dus zonder lastige verstekhoeken en ingewikkeld freeswerk.
- Handgrepen op strategische plaatsen die van alle kanten vast te pakken zijn en rubber voetjes met uitsparingen in de overliggende zijde voor het stapelen.
- Afmetingen die op 'truck-size' zijn afgestemd.
- Mogelijkheid om wielen te monteren of een aparte wielplaat.
- Mogelijkheid om een statiefflens te monteren.
Verder zijn de meningen over het vermogen en het frequentie gebied nogal uiteenlopend, de één vindt 400 Watt al genoeg terwijl de ander 1000 Watt wil. 
Ik denk dat ik met alle wensen die er genoemd zijn wel een ontwerp kan maken die tegemoet komt aan de meeste wensen.
Het zou dan een basreflex kastje gaan worden van 58 cm breed, 40 cm hoog en tussen de 50 en 60 cm diep. Kastje is geschikt voor een tweetal drivers, een ND driver voor wie elke kilo er één teveel is en een ferriet driver voor degene die de prijs zwaarder vinden wegen. Met de ND driver zal het gewicht onder de 25 kg blijven en met de ferriet driver in ieder geval onder de 30 kg.
Verder denk ik aan twee afstemfrequenties voor de poorten, laagste weergave en minder rendement en iets hogere onderste frequentie met een iets hoger rendement.
Hij zal bruikbaar zijn i.c.m. een tussenpaaltje en een topje voor de kleinere gigs, met een floor monitortje als drumfill en met meerdere per kant gestacked zelfs voor middelgrote gigs.
De afwerking mag ieder voor zich weten, dat kan met tapijt, Warnex of wat dan ook.
Voor het transport had ik in gedachten om een wielplaat te maken waar twee subjes op elkaar op passen, dat is eenvoudig, goedkoop en je hebt geen last van de wielen tijdens gebruik.
@ Outline; op basis waarvan ben jij nu erg aan het afhaken?
@Whitefarmer; dit project is totaal niet te vergelijken met de Punisher, het rendement daarvan is veel hoger en het is een hoorngeladen kast, je zult minimaal 2 15" subjes nodig hebben om één punisher bij te houden.

edit MOD: check even je mail aub!

----------


## Timothy

Wordt het een zuivere BR-kast, of toch een hybride vorm? (genre je modelletje uit je topic hier enkele plaatsjes onder?)

Ik weet dat het afhankelijk zal zijn van de driver die je er insteekt, maar hoever zal de zuivere BR-kast kunnen dragen?

----------


## Outline

Ik ben aan het afhaken op basis van het 1KW-verhaal in combinatie met extreme processor-settings. Wat Koen dus ook al aangaf.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik ben aan het afhaken op basis van het 1KW-verhaal in combinatie met extreme processor-settings. Wat Koen dus ook al aangaf.



Toch is dat de enige manier om uit een heel compact kastje veel laag te krijgen.

----------


## dexter

Ik begin ook beetje af te haken als er extreme processorsettings gebruikt gaan worden en het 1kw verhaal spreekt me ook niet echt aan.
Tot een wattje of 500 600 vind ik het leuk en onder de 45Hz hoeft hij echt neit meer zwaar te pompen.
Neem als voorbeeld de Martin S15 ofzo zoiets kwa vermogen en geen processor nodig
om toch goede bas te leveren.

----------


## MusicXtra

De Martin S15 is ook geen echt compact 15" subje maar al weer wat groter en krijgt het ook lekker naar zijn zin met 1kW aan versterker vermogen erop.
En dat extreme valt overigens ook nog wel mee, bij mijn eigen subje heb ik +5 dB bij 40 Hz ingesteld.
Ik schreef eerder al dat ik er twee poortafstemmingen bij zal geven, dan kan ieder kiezen voor rendement of diepgang.

----------


## Verheyen

> De Martin S15 is ook geen echt compact 15" subje maar al weer wat groter en krijgt het ook lekker naar zijn zin met 1kW aan versterker vermogen erop.
> En dat extreme valt overigens ook nog wel mee, bij mijn eigen subje heb ik +5 dB bij 40 Hz ingesteld.



Martin audio subs gebruiken trouwens ook een boost van deze orde voor de onderste octaaf hoor.

----------


## dexter

@ verheyen: Zou je me dat willen bewijzen. Is namelijk NIET zo, heb laatst nog een stel processoren nagemeten/uitgeruisd en de serie waar ik hier over praat heeft dat dus zowieso NIET.

De Martin S15 is echt wel klein en compact naar mijn mening, ding is dacht ik 130 liter ofzo wat toch al flink klein is naar mijn idee, buiten het feit om dat hij ook wel meer vermogen lust en gewoon nog te zwaar is, ging het mij om ongeveer het formaat en ongeveer de zelfde specs afgezien van het vermogen.

Tevens is alles onder de 45Hz sowieso niet interesant te boosten als je live werkt zit toch alleen in je basgitaar en niet in je kick of floor tom :Wink:

----------


## joe

130 Liter voor een 15" sub kan ik niet meer een compact subje noemen.
Volgens de specs is hij 100 Liter, dit begint al compacter te worden maar het kan zeker kleiner.

----------


## djspeakertje

> 130 Liter voor een 15" sub kan ik niet meer een compact subje noemen.
> Volgens de specs is hij 100 Liter, dit begint al compacter te worden maar het kan zeker kleiner.



 
Ook vind ik deze niet echt handig, meer voor installatie bedoelt. Hij is hoog, ipv ongeveer de grootte die het chassis toestaat, zoals bij de WS18X. Dat vind ik ook wel fijn, subs die van de voorkant niet al te groot zijn, ziet er overbodig uit, en het is wat makkelijker "wegwerken" onder een podium ofzo. De diepte mag dan ook gerust wat meer zijn, dat vind ik juist weer mooi. 

Maar wie ben ik, ik heb eerst een fatsoenlijke mengtafel en wat kistjes+een boel klussen nodig voordat ik over subs kan gaan denken...



Maar wel een mooi project om te volgen, en om te onthouden voor later, wie weet wordt het nog eens wat.


Daan

----------


## dexter

Voordeel van de S15 is dat als je er 2 op elkaar zet je precies de goede hoogte hebt voor je toppen en dat is wel erg makkelijk in kroegen als je 2 subs per kant gebruikt met 1 top ofzo.
Scheelt je weer een klein paaltje van 30cm meesjouwen als ie andere maat had of een tussenbak.

Onder het podium willen ze ook prima gewoon op de zijkant leggen :Wink:

----------


## Koen van der K

Ik zie nogal regelmatig de toepassing "2 op elkaar stapelen" voorbij komen; wat zijn eigenlijk de toepassingen voor zo'n enkel kastje buiten 'n te klein cafe ?
Is 't dan niet handiger 'n dubbel 15 kastje te maken, of zie ik 'n doelgroep / toepassing over het hoofd ? Of gaat 't met name om de handelbaarheid (één persoon die alles op kan bouwen) ?

Groeten !

----------


## Timothy

> Of gaat 't met name om de handelbaarheid (één persoon die alles op kan bouwen) ?



Dat is in mijn ogen toch wel de bedoeling. (Daarvoor volg ik dit topic toch met de nodige spanning voor het resultaat  :Smile: )
Ik heb geen probleem om helemaal alleen 2 enkele ("lichtgewicht") 15 inchers per 2 op elkaar te stapelen en zo een toren te maken, maar als je een dubbele sub alleen moeten plaatsen op een locatie, dan kom ik soms wel in conflict met m'n rug  :Frown:

----------


## showband

> Ik zie nogal regelmatig de toepassing "2 op elkaar stapelen" voorbij komen; wat zijn eigenlijk de toepassingen voor zo'n enkel kastje buiten 'n te klein cafe ?
> Is 't dan niet handiger 'n dubbel 15 kastje te maken, of zie ik 'n doelgroep / toepassing over het hoofd ? Of gaat 't met name om de handelbaarheid (één persoon die alles op kan bouwen) ?
> 
> Groeten !



bruiloft, receptie, klein cafe, kindertheater, restaurantact.

besef je dat de meeste optredens zonder technicus of ingehuurde geluidsset gebeuren.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik zie nogal regelmatig de toepassing "2 op elkaar stapelen" voorbij komen; wat zijn eigenlijk de toepassingen voor zo'n enkel kastje buiten 'n te klein cafe ?
> Is 't dan niet handiger 'n dubbel 15 kastje te maken, of zie ik 'n doelgroep / toepassing over het hoofd ? Of gaat 't met name om de handelbaarheid (één persoon die alles op kan bouwen) ?
> 
> Groeten !



Drumsubje, suppie/toppie combo voor drive-inn shows, tape artiesten, aanvulling op grote subs voor cardoide opstelling, en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan. :Big Grin: 
Een enkel 15" is onder de 30 kg te maken en daardoor veel praktischer te hanteren door één persoon en ook makkelijker te vervoeren, goedkoper, complete suppie/toppie set past in een klein bestelwagentje.
Ik ben overigens al aan het rekenen en simuleren geslagen, denk dat ik met twee tot drie weken een compleet ontwerp klaar heb.
@ Moderator: Ik heb de mail beantwoord maar vraag me af of die wel is aangekomen daar ik nog geen reactie heb ontvangen....
_MOD: jups, maar ff druk, reactie volgt!_

----------


## Koen van der K

... ah, OK, duidelijk  :Smile:  !
Komt gelijk de vraag waarom je zoveel meer output zou willen hebben tov de bestaande kastjes ? Komt dat altijd echt te kort bij dit soort toepassingen ?

Groetos !

----------


## MusicXtra

> ... ah, OK, duidelijk  !
> Komt gelijk de vraag waarom je zoveel meer output zou willen hebben tov de bestaande kastjes ? Komt dat altijd echt te kort bij dit soort toepassingen ?
> 
> Groetos !



Wanneer ik iets ontwerp vind ik dat het altijd wel iets speciaals moet hebben, in dit geval dus een extreem compact kastje met een hele hoge output.
Het is best lekker om bij een gig waar je anders twee flinke dubbel 15" subs nodig had ineens met twee 'sigarenkistjes' al voldoende power hebt. :Big Grin:

----------


## Rolandino

Ben van mening dat het niet in dank wordt genomen dat er iemand voor ons iets wil ontwerpen en hier wil mededelen. ( normaal als je een ontwerp vraagt krijg je van iedereen een lading over zoekt en ge zult vinden of download maar dat programma en ontwerp hetzelf maar. 

Vindt het netjes dat MusicXtra dit wil doen.

Nu heeft hij een vrij kompakt subje ontworpen met een goede weergave wordt het nog afgezeken dat ie nog kleiner moet en zus en zo.

MusicXtra geeft ook aan dat hij diverse ontwerpen maakt voor of een hoog rendement en minder sub en een met een lager rendement met meer sub.

Dus voor ieders wat wils.

En toch lijkt het of dat we meer willen.

we moeten juist blij zijn dat er iemand hier is die hier veel tijd insteekt EN dit nog wil delen met ons kosteloos.

Ik wacht zoals meerdere hier op de uitslag en mss een idee om gezamelijk te investeren in dit kastje door er een aantal te gaan bouwen zodat er landelijk meer van deze kastjes zullen komen en makkelijker bij te huren zijn. Mss wil MusicXtra deze wel bouwen voor een goede prijs bij een  minimale afname. Hoewel hij aangeeft de tekeningen vrijgeeft om ze zelf te bouwen maar dan lijkt het me beter dat hijzelf ze bouwt voor onze leden zodat we allemaal dezelfde kasten hebben ) dezelfde look en prestatie´s

Maar goed dat is mijn  mening maar kan niet in de tijd van MusicXtra kijken hoe hij hiervoor staat.

Zoals ook op zijn site staat vermeld is dat ze graag bouwen zodat er een soort van landelijk netwerk ontstaat met  een betaalbaar en goed systeem wat eventueel kan ingezet worden ipv een duur Amerk.

----------


## mhsounds

Ik ben alleen bang dat wat op zijn site staat niet in mijn budget ligt, al heb ik het laatst wel aangeraden...

----------


## Waveform

> Ik ben alleen bang dat wat op zijn site staat niet in mijn budget ligt, al heb ik het laatst wel aangeraden...



Maar dit is zelfbouw dus dat ligt anders. Qua kostprijs van een zelfbouw subje met 1 woofer gaat daar nooit meer dan 200 euro verschil tussen zitten. Hout kopen moet je toch, verven ook, connectors,... Het prijsverschil zit vooral in de woofer. Maar als je toch al xxx euro uitgeeft aan bouwmateriaal, vind ik niet dat je op 100 moet kijken als je een woofer koopt. Bedoel, de duurste/beste woofer kost 350 euro ofzo??

Nou ja, er zijn ook JBL's van 650 en de BEYMA 18SW1600ND die 500 kost, maar dat is ook meteen 1600 watt.

----------


## salsa

Ik wordt nu wel erg nieuwsgierig wat het uiteindelijke ontwerp zal worden.

Ik ben ook van mening dat we het werk van MusicXtra iets meer waardering moeten geven, en niet zo moeten zeiken.
Hij heeft bewezen goede ontwerpen te maken, en hij wil dit met ons delen, take it or leave it, but don't shoot the guy!

Dave

----------


## jakkes72

De waardering is er zeker vanaf mijn kant.

Er zijn weinig mensen die zelfstandig een line-array bedenken, ontwerper, maken, testen en vervolgens zelf ook toepassen!!!

Zelf hoop ik dat er meer ontwerpen publiek beschikbaar komen zoals bv de monitor die gemaakt is...

----------


## DJJJ

> Ben van mening dat het niet in dank wordt genomen dat er iemand voor ons iets wil ontwerpen en hier wil mededelen. ( normaal als je een ontwerp vraagt krijg je van iedereen een lading over zoekt en ge zult vinden of download maar dat programma en ontwerp hetzelf maar. 
> 
> Vindt het netjes dat MusicXtra dit wil doen.
> 
> Nu heeft hij een vrij kompakt subje ontworpen met een goede weergave wordt het nog afgezeken dat ie nog kleiner moet en zus en zo.
> 
> MusicXtra geeft ook aan dat hij diverse ontwerpen maakt voor of een hoog rendement en minder sub en een met een lager rendement met meer sub.
> 
> Dus voor ieders wat wils.
> ...




Hier ben ik het volkomen mee eens ja !!  :Big Grin: 
Maar dat hij ze zelf voor mensen gaat bouwen..
Misschien vind hij het wel heel erg leuk en heeft er de tijd voor,
Dat zou natuurlijk fantastisch wezen maar ik vind zelfbouwen ook geweldig.
Maar misschien heeft hij ook wel andere dingen te doen (kan ik natuurlijk niet voor hem zeggen)
Ik heb bijvoorbeeld liever alleen de tekening (ontwerp).
Ik vind het inderdaad ook super dat musicXtra dat met ons wil delen  :Cool: 
Ben zeer benieuwt wat er uit komt,
Zoals gezegd ik wacht nog even ongeveer 3 weekjes..

Groetjes..

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik ga een compleet ontwerp maken inclusief van ieder onderdeel een aparte tekening en eventueel DXF bestanden om een CNC machine mee aan te sturen.
Het is dus niet de bedoeling dat ik ze in opdracht ga bouwen, daar heb ik de apparatuur en de tijd niet voor en het is zwaar in strijd met de belangen van dit forum. Wellicht dat ik er zelf ook één bouw om te testen maar ik heb er, in verband met mijn andere ontwerp geen nodig.
Wat dat betreft zou het leuk zijn wanneer iemand de eerste bouwt zodat daar metingen aan gedaan kunnen worden voor de fine-tuning van de poortafstemming.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Maar dat hij ze zelf voor mensen gaat bouwen..
> Misschien vind hij het wel heel erg leuk en heeft er de tijd voor,
> Dat zou natuurlijk fantastisch wezen maar ik vind zelfbouwen ook geweldig.
> 
> Groetjes..



 
Vooropgesteld dat ik ooit genoeg bij elkaar spaar voor een setje subs, zou voor mij grootste probleem het verfen zijn, ik wil natuurlijk warnex erop, maar heb geen mogelijk tot zelf spuiten, en om zoiets uit te besteden...

Waarschijnlijk kan het ook anders, maar spuiten is toch ook wel mooi...

Misschien een idee om de genoemde Ikea-pakketjes voor te spuiten/verfen?


Daan

----------


## DJJJ

Dat zou wel heel erg mooi wezen maar dan zie je de schroeven wel  :Wink: 
Dan kan je natuurlijk nog wel zwarte schroeven doen dat is nog wel een optie
Er zijn ook al mensen die lijmen het allemaal in elkaar.
Maar ik doe er liever nog schroeven door heen,
Naja het is maar net wat je mooi vind je kan natuurlijk ook trimite op doen,
Dat kan je volgens mij wel rollen....
(verbeter mij maar als ik het verkeerd heb)

Groetjes

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Je kunt de schroeven ook verzinken en dan de gaatjes die overblijven netjes plamuren. En het is inderdaad mogelijk om warnex te rollen ipv te spuiten. Het mooiste is dan een schapenvachtroller te pakken hierdoor heb je meer het spetterlak effect... Trimite is niet zo stootvast als warnex!

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Je kunt de schroeven ook verzinken en dan de gaatjes die overblijven netjes plamuren. En het is inderdaad mogelijk om warnex te rollen ipv te spuiten. Het mooiste is dan een schapenvachtroller te pakken hierdoor heb je meer het spetterlak effect... Trimite is niet zo stootvast als warnex!



Trimite is volgens mij veel steviger dan Warnex... Trimite is helaas alleen niet meer te verkrijgen.. doordat dit een lak op thinner basis is.

Ik had alles met Trimite, echter noodgedwongen over moeten stappen op warnex... nou ik vind het helemaal niets. Wordt erop gerolt maar lijkt nergens naar...


Doe mij maar trimite

Kastjes moet je pas lakken nadat ze in elkaar zijn gezet, anders zie je alle lijnen, schroeven enz.

----------


## dj luuk cobus

Trimite J136 Structuur verf voor speakerkasten (1 liter) - Verf - Diversen | AZOE - Online licht en geluid , DJ shop Hier is die te krijgen 19 per liter.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> Trimite is helaas alleen niet meer te verkrijgen.. doordat dit een lak op thinner basis is.



Toch raar, hier in belgie vind je in de meeste winkels trimite, maar bijna geen warnex

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Toch raar, hier in belgie vind je in de meeste winkels trimite, maar bijna geen warnex



Dat heeft er mee te maken dat er in nederland een regel bestaat, dat bedrijven geen verf meer mogen gebruiken die gemaakt zijn op terpentine basis. Voor de particulier is verf op alkyd nog gewoon te koop in verschillende doe-het-zelf zaken. Daarin tegen zul je dus geen enkel schildersbedrijf zien slepen met verf op alkydbasis.

Zo ver ik weet is deze regel niet in belgië. Of klopt dit niet wat ik zeg? :Big Grin: 

Als je er iets op wilt na lezen

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Toch raar, hier in belgie vind je in de meeste winkels trimite, maar bijna geen warnex



Dat van die regels op thinnerbasis enz klopt wel gedeeltelijk, echter is dit alleen voor personeel bedoelt, schilders die een eenmanszaak hebben kunnen gewoon op thinnerbasis doorschilderen.

Ik heb van Penn te horen gekregen dat in Duitsland de regels dusdanig verscherpt zijn met betrekking tot vervoer van gevaarlijke stoffen, (trimite heeft een kruis en is op thinner basis dus gevaarlijk) dat het niet meer loont om dit spul te verkopen, de vrachtkosten zullen dermate hoog oplopen dat verkoop geen zin meer heeft. Als alternatief dus warnex voor in de plaats gekomen.

In 1 liter blikjes wel te koop.... arme ik.. Ik had het altijd in emmers van 6 Kg hier staan. Wordt ik ook niet heel vrolijk van om 10 blikjes te bestellen daar. 

Maar indien het in Belgie wel verkocht wordt, toch eens rondkijken of ze mij kunnen helpen aan de 6KG emmers.  :Smile:

----------


## Koen van der K

> Wanneer ik iets ontwerp vind ik dat het altijd wel iets speciaals moet hebben, in dit geval dus een extreem compact kastje met een hele hoge output.
> Het is best lekker om bij een gig waar je anders twee flinke dubbel 15" subs nodig had ineens met twee 'sigarenkistjes' al voldoende power hebt.



Exclusiviteit in ontwerp en uitvoering is zeker sterk in je constructies en ontwerpen, dat heeft al mogen blijken, daar heb je idd 'n (belangrijk) punt.

@Showband; ik was me eigenlijk niet zo bewust dat de meeste klussen met zo weinig / geen personeel werden opgezet. De meeste klanten die ik heb / ken zitten in het "middensegment" en gaan nagenoeg altijd met 2 man op klus. Het kan natuurlijk ook Brabantse gezelligheid zijn om met z'n 2-en te gaan  :Big Grin: 

Groeten en succes met het ontwerp Sander !

----------


## showband

@koen,
het is logisch dat geluidsmensen weinig zien van de klussen zonder geluidsmensen.  :Big Grin: 

Ook logisch is het dat al die spullen die door J&H, feedback, saris, rockpalace enzovoorts elk jaar verkocht worden niet allemaal voor verhuurbedrijven zijn.

Het hele grote ondersegment. Het DAP, behringer, JBL, tot instap dynacord segment gaat voornamelijk naar amateur DJ's en bands. Die zitten in een situatie dat ze soms maar 4 keer per jaar ergens hun kunsten openbaar staan te maken. Best vaak KOST dat meer dan het oplevert. Een geluidsman is dan op zijn best een kennisje maar vaker is het nog weer een extra kostenpost. 100,- tot 250,- ex is dan soms net zo veel als de aanschafprijs van de powered mixer....

Kortom die sector is heel erg groot. Een businesscase kun je er helaas niet op baseren. Wnt er is ECHT geen geld. De enige partijen die eraan verdienen zijn autoverhuurbedrijven en muziekwinkels.  :Wink:

----------


## kowlier

Eerst en vooral petje af voor wat musicXtra allemaal maakt.
Ik stel mij toch een paar vragen.
Er zijn er hier blijkbaar veel die staan te springen voor zijn ontwerpen of zijn kasten te kopen.
Ik heb hier nog bijna niemand gezien dat graag te kastjes eerst eens zou horen.
Ik denk dat er veel zijn die hun laten leiden door budget ipv sound.
Zelfs bij de "betere" merken zit veel materiaal dat mij niet kan bekoren.

----------


## Koen van der K

> Eerst en vooral petje af voor wat musicXtra allemaal maakt.
> Ik stel mij toch een paar vragen.
> Er zijn er hier blijkbaar veel die staan te springen voor zijn ontwerpen of zijn kasten te kopen.
> Ik heb hier nog bijna niemand gezien dat graag te kastjes eerst eens zou horen.
> Ik denk dat er veel zijn die hun laten leiden door budget ipv sound.
> Zelfs bij de "betere" merken zit veel materiaal dat mij niet kan bekoren.



Sander (MusicXtra) heeft een aantal malen 'n demo dag georganiseerd waarop zijn systeem was te beoordelen en vergelijken met een soortgelijk A-merk systeem. Persoonlijk vind ik het van ondernemerschap en durf spreken om met een eigen ontwerp vervolgens een A-B vergelijk met een A-merk aan te gaan. Smaken qua afwerking of "timbre" van de producten kunnen uiteenlopen maar kwalitatief is het prima en daar zal (mag ik aannemen) terecht een passend prijskaartje aan hangen.

@showband; het is zelfs nog "erger"; ik zie überhaupt bijna geen geluidstechnici (maar repareer / onderhoud wel de electronica van hun opdrachtgevers en verhuurbedrijven  :Smile: ), vandaar.

Groeten !

----------


## dj-wojcik

> ....Sander (MusicXtra) heeft een aantal malen 'n demo dag georganiseerd waarop zijn systeem was te beoordelen en vergelijken met een soortgelijk A-merk systeem....!



Waarschijnlijk bedoeld hij niet het systeem dat ontwikkeld is, maar de sub die nog moet komen. Het lijkt mij dan ook sterk dat ook maar iemand deze al geeft gehoord, alvorens MusicXtra deze al heeft ontwikkeld.

Het lijk me dan ook niet meer dan redelijk als er een demo word gegeven met subs die dan al af zijn, al dan niet volledig met Warnex en andere afwerking. En wanneer je dit goed bevalt, dat er een productie kan gestart worden.

Dus eerst horen, en dan pas kijken of ze wel enigszins interessant zijn om te produceren. Ik wil niet zeggen dat ze misschien niet klinken(lijkt me sterk) maar je wilt toch wel eerst eens horen voordat je een heel bouw pakket koopt. En natuurlijk voordat MusicXtra al een x aantal bouwpakketten klaar heeft.

----------


## salsa

Ben ik deels mee eens, maar MusicXtra heeft zich al reeds bewezen dat hij goede ontwerpen kan maken.
Als een A-merk een nieuwe sub of fullrange kast op de markt zet, vindt 99% deze bijvoorbaat al goed omdat het van een A-merk is...

Smaken verschillen, kasten ook, de een vind dit 'lekker laag' en de ander dat..

Sander probeert een ontwerp te maken wat de uit eindelijke gebruiker zelf de klank bepaald door middel van, of laag, of hard.

Overigens, zo zijn er tal van ontwerpen op de markt gezet, veel uit de zelfbouw hoek wel te verstaan dus.

Dave

----------


## Koen van der K

Wat ik bedoel is dat Sander reeds met goede resultaten (proto)systemen heeft vervaardigd en gedemonstreerd, dan is de kans aanwezig dat die sub ook wel eens goed zou kunnen gaan presteren ;-) De "uiteindelijke" array- en subkasten zullen wellicht weer 'n ge-update / uitgekristaliseerde versie zijn van de voorgaande series en proto's.

We zijn benieuwd naar de demo ... !

----------


## MusicXtra

Inmiddels al voorzichtig aan een ontwerp begonnen, het wordt een 'simpele' BR kast die heel erg compact is en toch goed presteert.
Krijg hier wel een beetje het 'kind in de snoepwinkel' gevoel....
Ofwel; geef een kind een lollie en hij is zielsgelukkig, zet een kind in een snoepwinkel waar hij uit 10 verschillende lollies kan kiezen en hij is doodongelukkig omdat hij maar geen keuze kan maken.
In mijn ontwerp probeer ik zoveel mogelijk alle wensen te vervullen maar een aantal liggen zover uit elkaar dat het echt niet mogelijk is om het iedereen helemaal naar zijn zin te maken.
Het ontwerp dat ik maak is wat dat betreft dus een compromis, de geluidskwaliteit is echter geen compromis, die moet gewoon zo goed mogelijk zijn.
Er zitten in elk geval geen rare verstekhoeken in, het is allemaal recht toe recht aan zodat je met beperkte middelen in staat bent hem na te bouwen.
Reken, bij het zelf bouwen dat je ongeveer  500,- per subje kwijt zult zijn aan alle materialen.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> ... de geluidskwaliteit is echter geen compromis, die moet gewoon zo goed mogelijk zijn....
> 
> ...zelf bouwen dat je ongeveer  500,- per subje kwijt zult zijn aan alle materialen....



Kijk, DAT zijn nou mooie uitgangspunten :Big Grin:

----------


## hardstyle

> Inmiddels al voorzichtig aan een ontwerp begonnen, het wordt een 'simpele' BR kast die heel erg compact is en toch goed presteert.
> Krijg hier wel een beetje het 'kind in de snoepwinkel' gevoel....
> Ofwel; geef een kind een lollie en hij is zielsgelukkig, zet een kind in een snoepwinkel waar hij uit 10 verschillende lollies kan kiezen en hij is doodongelukkig omdat hij maar geen keuze kan maken.
> .



Ik wordt alleen maar blijer in een snoepwinkel hoor :Big Grin: 
Maar ff over de sub, goed dat je een BR kiest en hem compact maakt. Ik zie je tekeningen tegemoet :Wink:

----------


## T_Sound

> Reken, bij het zelf bouwen dat je ongeveer  500,- per subje kwijt zult zijn aan alle materialen.



Ik neem aan dat dit genoemde kostenplaatje inclusief drivers is of alleen al aan hout e.d.?

Verder waardeer ik dit ontiegelijk veel en zie uiteraard zijn ontwerp graag binnenkort verschijnen.

T_Sound

----------


## MusicXtra

Er staat 'alle materialen' daarmee bedoel ik dus ook echt alle materialen.
Aan gereedschap heb je een bovenfrees, accuboormachine, 25 mm gatenzaag of vlinderboor, lijmpistool en, als je de platen zelf wilt zagen, een cirkelzaag nodig. Ik zal, behalve alle tekeningen, ook een nauwkeurige bouwbeschrijving proberen te schrijven. Ik probeer het dus voor iedereen haalbaar te maken om hem te bouwen.

----------


## Outline

Het is algemeen bekend dat ik een ongeduldig persoon ben... En nu moet ik nog een aantal weken wachten!
Zou je bijna een handje komen helpen om het proces wat op te laten schieten...

BTW: 500 euro is een heel mooi bedrag! Zo hou je wel wat geld over voor zwaardere versterkers en processor!

En als iemand nog een adres zoekt om te laten spetterlakken (als het mag van Mod): Reco Flightcases in Uden is een adres waar ik goede ervaringen mee heb en het voor weinig doet.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het weekeind druk geweest met een eerste schets, zo gaat het kastje er ongeveer uit zien.
Komende tijd ga ik alle onderdeel tekeningen verder uitwerken.

----------


## DJJJ

Zier er zeer strak uit :Big Grin: 
Ben nog benieuwt wat voor speaker er in komt...
Ik wacht nog wel even heb alle tijd  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Maar tot nu ziet het er al zeer mooi uit

Groetjes

----------


## bones2001

Hmm,

ik heb hier nog een aantal EAW SB150's die toch niet echt groter zijn
als dit ontwerp, en toch ook wel lekker beuken, zelfs zonder proccesor.
Wegen +/- 32 kg
En die dingen zijn toch ook niet echt moeilijk te bouwen ?

----------


## JVS

Hmm, eigenlijk had ik hier nu een leuk 6e orde bandpass of hybride kastje verwacht (zoals je er zelf twee hebt ontworpen).. Met enkel 15" Bassreflex kastjes staat het web al redelijk vol, en een aangepaste afstemming kan vrijwel iedereen zelf berekenen met beschikbare gratis tools :-)

----------


## Rolandino

Dat idee had ik ook nav het eerste fotootje ( in het begin van dit topic ) 

Mijn keus was ook op ze een soort kast ( hybride of bandpass ) 

Wil niet zeggen dat dit geen slechte kast zal worden maar idd hier zijn er al zoveel van. 

Kastje ( basreflex ) van 18Sound met de 15W700 is ook erg kompakt en beukt ook door.

Had echt gehoopt op een meer aparter ontwerp.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hmm,
> 
> ik heb hier nog een aantal EAW SB150's die toch niet echt groter zijn
> als dit ontwerp, en toch ook wel lekker beuken, zelfs zonder proccesor.
> Wegen +/- 32 kg
> En die dingen zijn toch ook niet echt moeilijk te bouwen ?



Dan bouw je die toch lekker. :Big Grin:

----------


## JVS

Je voorgestelde buitenmaten zijn overigens ongeveer hetzelfe als bijvoorbeeld van B&C de SUB15. B&C SPEAKERS. 

Waarschijnlijk heeft deze zelfs nog wat meer rendement onderin vanwege 2 i.p.v. 4 BR-poorten (minder wrijvingsverliezen), mits de oppervlakte niet veel kleiner is.

----------


## salsa

Dan zijn de NEXO LS500 nog compacter te noemen.
698x528x430mm

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dan zijn de NEXO LS500 nog compacter te noemen.
> 698x528x430mm
> 
> Dave



Bruto 158 liter voor de Nexo en 138 liter voor mijn ontwerp....
Volgens mij verwachten mensen hier dat ik wonderen kan verrichten door een 15" subje van 20 bij 20 bij 20 te ontwerpen, ook ik heb te maken met simpele natuurkunde wetten.
En natuurlijk kun je ieder ontwerp vergelijken met alles wat er op de markt te koop is en zal er altijd wel iets beters te vinden zijn. Het uitgangspunt was een eenvoudig te bouwen supercompact subje die kan wedijveren met A-merken. Overigens is er niets mis met een bass reflex, die geeft nog altijd het strakste laag en is multi inzetbaar.
En ik moet zeggen dat ik een beetje vervelend gevoel krijg bij het lezen van de reacties hier, ik ben duidelijk geweest dat ik mijn eigen ontwerp, die overigens niet heel veel kleiner is, niet prijs geef. Er is al best veel tijd in dit project gestoken en kennelijk is het niet goed genoeg. Ik moet nog heel veel werk verzetten voor het een bouwklaar verhaal is met alle tekeningen, een uitgebreide bouwbeschrijving en een werkend en te beluisteren prototype. Maar als ik de reacties zo lees geloof ik dat ik me beter weer met andere zaken bezig kan gaan houden.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Volgens mij verwachten mensen hier dat ik wonderen kan verrichten door een 15" subje van 20 bij 20 bij 20 te ontwerpen, ook ik heb te maken met simpele natuurkunde wetten.
> En natuurlijk kun je ieder ontwerp vergelijken met alles wat er op de markt te koop is en zal er altijd wel iets beters te vinden zijn. Het uitgangspunt was een eenvoudig te bouwen supercompact subje die kan wedijveren met A-merken. Overigens is er niets mis met een bass reflex, die geeft nog altijd het strakste laag en is multi inzetbaar.
> En ik moet zeggen dat ik een beetje vervelend gevoel krijg bij het lezen van de reacties hier, ik ben duidelijk geweest dat ik mijn eigen ontwerp, die overigens niet heel veel kleiner is, niet prijs geef. Er is al best veel tijd in dit project gestoken en kennelijk is het niet goed genoeg. Ik moet nog heel veel werk verzetten voor het een bouwklaar verhaal is met alle tekeningen, een uitgebreide bouwbeschrijving en een werkend en te beluisteren prototype. Maar als ik de reacties zo lees geloof ik dat ik me beter weer met andere zaken bezig kan gaan houden.



 

+1!


Ik vind het een unieke kans dat je je wensen GRATIS kan laten verwerken in een GRATIS ontwerp, voor jouw en je forumgenoten ontworpen. Er komen zelfs kant en klare Ikea-paketten (met sleutelje! :Wink: ) die je kan bestellen en alleen nog maar in elkaar hoeft te schroeven/lijmen.

En maar commentaar leveren omdat de heren iets bijzonderders( :Confused: ) verwachtten...

Hij doet dit voor ons allemaal, hij zet een unieke actie op, hij steekt er een boel tijd in die hij ook zou kunnen gebruiken om geld te verdienen...

En hij wordt afgescheept met een "ik had eigenlijk een bandpass kastje verwacht". Zelf ben ik er nog niet aan toe, maar binnen nu en een jaar of 2 komen er toch echt subs bij mij, en ik houd alle mogelijkheden open. Dus ook deze. En zo'n subje, of een 18" versie zou wel eens heel goed kunnen passen bij mijn toppen...

Daarom ben ik hier ook ontzettend blij mee, de ideale sub bestaat niet, maar dankzij dit soort acties komt het voor sommige mensen wel een stuk dichterbij, vooral voor de personen met minder budget kunnen bijvoorbeeld de Ikea-paketten handig zijn.


Daarbij het feit dat Sander dit dus allemaal in tijd doet waarin hij ook geld had kunnen verdienen is voor mij reden genoeg om ontzettend veel respect te hebben voor dit project. Helemaal aangezien eerdere probeersels ook niet bepaald slecht zijn uitgevallen...



Daan

----------


## Waveform

Hahaha, even gaan vergelijken met een processor gestuurde bandpass kast. Dat is volgens mij appelen / peren. Om out-of-the-box een strakke weergave/diepgang te krijgen kom je nu eenmaal uit bij een iets grotere kist. Het kan absoluut kleiner, maar dan moet je er een DSP voor hangen en de frequentiecurve zelf rechttrekken.

Jullie MOETEN ook helemaal niets, net zoals MusicXtra ook helemaal niemand iets verplicht is. Hij steekt er tijd en moeite in om zoveel mogelijk mensen blij te maken. Waarom een goed initiatief afbreken omdat het niet 100% volgens jullie wensen is? Betaal hem en ik ben er zeker van dat hij iets ontwerpt waar je wel tevreden mee bent  :Wink: 

Ik vind het alvast een heel goed concept. Kleiner dan klein geeft ook niet altijd een meerwaarde, tenzij je geluid vervoert in een Mini Cooper natuurlijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## Waveform

Nog even 1 laatste opmerking: Voor mij is klank prioriteit, maar voor veel producties is het uitzicht ook HEEL belangrijk. Ik betrap mezelf wel eens met de gedachte "Dat ziet er uit alsof het goed klinkt". Volgens mij ben ik niet de enige. Iets wat er goed en stevig uit ziet komt veel beter over bij de klant. 

Ik ben namelijk niet van zin zelf op zoek te gaan naar goede roosters, manieren om het te snijden, bevestigen,... Ik ben vooral geinteresseert in dit ontwerp als er ook mooie roostertjes voor zijn te bestellen bij MusicXtra. Of een volledig bouwpakket natuurlijk. 

Misschien is het een goed idee, wanneer je ontwerp volledig af is, een lijst te maken met mensen die geinteresseert zijn in kastjes en hoeveel. Die personen laat je per kast een bepaalde voorschot betalen en de rest bij afhandeling. Op die manier kan je het materiaal in grote hoeveelheden bestellen en bewerken. Lijkt me voordeliger en sneller.

----------


## T_Sound

En bij afhalen, doe je er een extratje bij (kan ook een voorwerp/een goed gebaar zijn). Lijkt me wel zo aardig, voor de moeite die iemand anders voor je gedaan heeft, al is het een ontwerp waar veel vergelijkingen van zijn, het is en blijft een exclusief ontwerp voor mede bewoners van dit forum, dat je het niet wil kopen/bouwen, is aan jezelf, maar hij heeft nog geen enkel beeld gegeven hoe het kastje eruit zou komen te zien, pas nu met deze foto/tekening, hoe kun je dan al verwachtingen hebben over dat het een bp is of een hybride? Hij zou hem compact, drukkend en licht van gewicht houden, dat is dit ontwerp ook.

De waardering is van deze kant zeer hoog voor je, Sander.

Mvg. Tinjo

----------


## Rolandino

Toch blijf ik het jammer vinden dat het in het begin van dit topic om een heel ander soort kast gaat nu ineens in een normale basreflex kast.

Niet dat ik dat niet knap vindt ofzo maar gewoon hetidee om alweer een zoveelste reflex kast.

Kwa maten kun je voor een 15" niet veel kompakter maken zodat hij lekker vet klinkt ( tenzij je gaat processen ) maar het is de intake om ZONDER processor een zo eerlijk mogelijke kast te maken.

vond het ontwerp in het begin van dit topic meer interessant dan deze gewone basreflex.

Ondanks dit vindt ik het nog steeds super dat Music Xtra dit wil doen voor ons.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Toch blijf ik het jammer vinden dat het in het begin van dit topic om een heel ander soort kast gaat nu ineens in een normale basreflex kast.
> 
> Niet dat ik dat niet knap vindt ofzo maar gewoon hetidee om alweer een zoveelste reflex kast.
> 
> Kwa maten kun je voor een 15" niet veel kompakter maken zodat hij lekker vet klinkt ( tenzij je gaat processen ) maar het is de intake om ZONDER processor een zo eerlijk mogelijke kast te maken.
> 
> vond het ontwerp in het begin van dit topic meer interessant dan deze gewone basreflex.
> 
> Ondanks dit vindt ik het nog steeds super dat Music Xtra dit wil doen voor ons.



Ik heb nooit beweerd dat het geen BR kast zou worden en al helemaal niet dat de insteek zou zijn om hem zonder processing al zo goed mogelijk te laten klinken.
Alhoewel ik verwacht dat dit kastje nauwelijks processing nodig zal hebben.

----------


## Rolandino

Dat zeg ik ook niet maar omdat in het begin de kastjes naar voren kwamen 
( pagina 2 ) leek het mij interessdanty zo ook bij de meeste forummers. Het is interessant omdat het  geen doorsnee kast is zoals de reflex

Ook zijn we gewend van jou dat je goede ontwerpen maakt die je in eigen gebruik hebt en netjes bouwt ( foto's op het forum ) bv van je line array en de subs hiervoor.

Ik vindt het nog steeds knap dat je dit doet op dit forum.

Alleen vindt ik het jammer dat  het ontwerp " simpel " te noiemen is die best goed zou gaan presteren.

Het ontwerp van je op pagina 2 vindt ik gewoon interesanter mss kun je die ook delen in verschillende opties.

Een bandpass geeft toch meer rendement in het laag ook in kleine ruimtes en gedraagt zich goed bij enkjelvoudig gebruik net als een reflex kast maar toch net iets meer en is ook simpel te bouwen maar goed dat is mijn ervaring. 

Al bij al super dat je dit doet.

----------


## MusicXtra

Een 6th order bandpass is zeker geen simpel ontwerp te noemen en is bijzonder kritisch waar het gaat om poortafstemmingen. Natuurlijk geeft die wel een hoger rendement maar kan absoluut niet zonder een heel stevige processing die ook nog eens heel nauwkeurig ingesteld moet worden. Dit ontwerp is weliswaar een eenvoudige BR kast maar kwalitatief is daar echt helemaal niets mis mee en ik denk dat dit kastje zonder processing ook al heel goed presteert. Wat dat betreft krijg ik de indruk dat veel mensen hier de kwaliteiten van de 'good old' basreflex zwaar onderschatten. 
Verhalen over dat de worp niet ver zou zijn en het rendement laag doen je bijna geloven dat er geen geluid uit wil komen.
De grote producties die stadions van geluid voorzien kijken naar kwaliteit, worp, truck-space, vermogen en prijs. En steeds weer zie je dat er voor BR kasten gekozen wordt.
Bouw een superstijf geconstrueerde kast die, samen met de poorttuning, optimaal is afgestemd op de gebruikte driver en je hebt de best haalbare geluidskwaliteit die er op dit moment mogelijk is met een redelijk rendement en een heel breed toepassingsgebied.

----------


## Timothy

> Dat zeg ik ook niet maar omdat in het begin de kastjes naar voren kwamen 
> ( pagina 2 ) leek het mij interessdanty zo ook bij de meeste forummers. Het is interessant omdat het geen doorsnee kast is zoals de reflex
> 
> Ook zijn we gewend van jou dat je goede ontwerpen maakt die je in eigen gebruik hebt en netjes bouwt ( foto's op het forum ) bv van je line array en de subs hiervoor.
> 
> Ik vindt het nog steeds knap dat je dit doet op dit forum.
> 
> Alleen vindt ik het jammer dat het ontwerp " simpel " te noiemen is die best goed zou gaan presteren.
> 
> ...



Eerlijk, moet ik ook een beetje toegeven ontgoocheld te zijn in het resultaat (los van je inspanningen die ik enorm bewonder, net zoals waarschijnlijk het overgrote deel hier op het forum!)
Ikzelf heb al een reeks BR-kasten staan en volgde dit forum een stuk vanuit de verwachting van een ontwerp in de zin van de nano-sub die je onder meer op pagina twee van dit topic showde.
Dit kon een meerwaarde zijn (drumfill, kleine locaties met twee topkasten,...)
Bovendien wou ik ook op houtbewerkingtechnischgebied (wat een woord!  :Big Grin: ) ook eens de uitdaging aangaan voor het maken van een iets moeilijkere kast...
Stilletjes hoop ik op de publicatie van de tekeningen en schetsen van je nano-sub (zodat wij zelf eens kunnen nagaan of het een 'moeilijke' kist is)... Dit was echt in mijn ogen een kast met meerwaarde!
PS: ik zag in het ander topic dat de nano-sub volledig was afgewerkt. Al eens kunnen testen? Met welk resultaat?

----------


## Rolandino

Het ontwikkelen van een BP is idd wat ingewikkelder dan een BR. HEt bouwen ervan is net zo simpel als een relfex.

Je praat nu ineens wel heel erg positief  over BR kasten terwijl je  met je linearray er erg op tegen was.

Line array's worden in grote stadions of ruimtes gebruikt en ook met reflexkasten.

Ik zeg niet dat het geen goede kast zal zijn die je nu ontwerpt maar die Nano is gewoon net iets meer apart en anders als je mij en de anderen begrijpt en heeft zeker een meerwaarde dan deze reflex sub.

Dat is denk ik wat we zouden willen een kastje met een op het oog en prestaties een meerwaarde. het liefst 21" in een schoenendoos. hahahahaha.

Maar goed. hierover genoeg gezwamt en gewoon wachten hoe het eindresultaat wordt.

Heb je ook al een idee welke speakers er gebruikt gaan worden ?
Succes met het doorontwikkelen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Je praat nu ineens wel heel erg positief  over BR kasten terwijl je  met je linearray er erg op tegen was.



Ik heb geen idee waar je dat vandaan hebt....
Enige waar ik toen mee bezig ben geweest is de B2 sub, dit is een BP en daar was ik toen absoluut niet van onder de indruk.

----------


## Rolandino

Je hebt iig geen goede reflexkast gebruikt onder je LA of toen overwogen om  dit te gaan gebruiken.

Je hebt alleen wat hoorngeladen kasten en BPkasten getest en daaruit je kompakte 18 BPH uit ontworpen. 

Er is idd geen sprake geweest van een BR kast hiervoor maar wat ik uit dat topic  haal heb je er ook niet echt een BR kast gevonden voor deze doeleinden.

Maar goed nu weer back to topic.

----------


## salsa

> Een 6th order bandpass is zeker geen simpel ontwerp te noemen en is bijzonder kritisch waar het gaat om poortafstemmingen. Natuurlijk geeft die wel een hoger rendement maar kan absoluut niet zonder een heel stevige processing die ook nog eens heel nauwkeurig ingesteld moet worden. Dit ontwerp is weliswaar een eenvoudige BR kast maar kwalitatief is daar echt helemaal niets mis mee en ik denk dat dit kastje zonder processing ook al heel goed presteert. Wat dat betreft krijg ik de indruk dat veel mensen hier de kwaliteiten van de 'good old' basreflex zwaar onderschatten. 
> Verhalen over dat de worp niet ver zou zijn en het rendement laag doen je bijna geloven dat er geen geluid uit wil komen.
> De grote producties die stadions van geluid voorzien kijken naar kwaliteit, worp, truck-space, vermogen en prijs. En steeds weer zie je dat er voor BR kasten gekozen wordt.
> Bouw een superstijf geconstrueerde kast die, samen met de poorttuning, optimaal is afgestemd op de gebruikte driver en je hebt de best haalbare geluidskwaliteit die er op dit moment mogelijk is met een redelijk rendement en een heel breed toepassingsgebied.



Tegenwoordig wordt ieder systeem 'geprocessed', zodra je een speaker management systeem inzet is het al 'processen'
Maargoed, het klopt wat je zegt, je ziet niet veel merken met 6e Order BP omdat er gewoon weg vaak geen kennis of geld is om een degelijke BP kast te ontwerpen.
Daarom is een BR een veel vaker voorkomende kast, simpel te ontwerpen, simpel te bouwen en genoeg drivers in de wereld om flink te stampen.

De beste BP kast die ik ooit heb gehoord en veel ingezet wordt met concerten is de CD18 van NEXO i.c.m uiteraard NEXO spul..
1 kast is het zelfde kwa SPL tegenover 3 EAW SB1002, en da's al een lekkere kast.
Die gekke Fransen daar kunnen wel goede kasten ontwerpen.

Vandaar dat ik de LS500 aanhaal.
Simpel van constructie, 1 plaat multiplex 15mm is voldoende.
Stop er een B&C NW76 (600 Watts R.M.S) in en hij weegt nog geen 30 kilo, 101dB 1W/1M
en Max.SPL rond de 134dB. 38Hz tot 110Hz
Stop je er een B&C TBX100 (1000 Watts R.M.S) in dan wordt deze 35 kilo, 102dB 1W/1M
en de Max.SPL ligt iets hoger rond de 135,136dB. 32Hz - 110Hz.

Zet je er acht bij elkaar, heb je een compact sub stackje met veel laag en veel punch.

Deze hoef je niet stevig te processen, wel mag je er redelijk veel vermogen instoppen, maar da's tegenwoordig een peuleschil gezien de aangeboden versterkers tegenwoordig.

Ik bedoel niets als een aanval richting jouw MusicXtra, ik waardeer je werk enorm.

Dave

----------


## T_Sound

Ik ben eigenlijk wel klaar met die verwachtingen die we allemaal hadden, ik moet toegeven, ik had graag het ontwerp van de Nano gehad, die gaat Sander niet vrijgeven, best logich, maar zoals ik nu een klein beetje onder de sluier heb kunnen kijken, aan de hand van de afbeelding, gaat dit een prima subje worden. Natuurlijk zijn er zat BR tekeningen te vinden, maar dit is een exclusief ontwerp, gemaakt door iemand die NIET in zijn hoofd heeft om daar een massa productie van te maken, maar het lekker exclusief te houden. Het meest simpele, kan soms het beste uitpakken, nu combineert Sander iets simpels, met compactheid en goede prestaties. Wat wil je nog meer, wil jij je in moeilijke bochten wringen om een gecompliceerde sub te gaan bouwen, terwijl je een complete tekening van een simpele, goed presterende BR sub kan krijgen van iemand die hier moeite voor doet? Ik niet! Terwijl ik verwacht dat de prestaties van deze sub echt niet veel onder zullen doen voor een BP kast. En dacht je nou werkelijk dat je met de nano sub in eens een grote tent aan kan? Dan moet je er ook we wat meer neer zetten dan 2 perkant (denk ik, correct me if i'm wrong), dat moet bij een BR sub ook. 

Laten we alsjeblieft niet meer zeuren over verwachtingen die we hadden, wees blij dat Sander nu al aangeeft wat het ongeveer gaat worden, anders wasie klaar, heb je je helemaal lekker gemaakt voor de nano en dan zie je dit en denk je, klote ik had wat anders verwacht. Ik wil het ontwerp graag ontvangen van Sander en zal dit uiteraard ontzettend warderen.

Gr. Tinjo

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik ben eigenlijk wel klaar met die verwachtingen die we allemaal hadden, ik moet toegeven, ik had graag het ontwerp van de Nano gehad, die gaat Sander niet vrijgeven, best logich, maar zoals ik nu een klein beetje onder de sluier heb kunnen kijken, aan de hand van de afbeelding, gaat dit een prima subje worden. Natuurlijk zijn er zat BR tekeningen te vinden, maar dit is een exclusief ontwerp, gemaakt door iemand die NIET in zijn hoofd heeft om daar een massa productie van te maken, maar het lekker exclusief te houden. Het meest simpele, kan soms het beste uitpakken, nu combineert Sander iets simpels, met compactheid en goede prestaties. Wat wil je nog meer, wil jij je in moeilijke bochten wringen om een gecompliceerde sub te gaan bouwen, terwijl je een complete tekening van een simpele, goed presterende BR sub kan krijgen van iemand die hier moeite voor doet? Ik niet! Terwijl ik verwacht dat de prestaties van deze sub echt niet veel onder zullen doen voor een BP kast. En dacht je nou werkelijk dat je met de nano sub in eens een grote tent aan kan? Dan moet je er ook we wat meer neer zetten dan 2 perkant (denk ik, correct me if i'm wrong), dat moet bij een BR sub ook. 
> 
> Laten we alsjeblieft niet meer zeuren over verwachtingen die we hadden, wees blij dat Sander nu al aangeeft wat het ongeveer gaat worden, anders wasie klaar, heb je je helemaal lekker gemaakt voor de nano en dan zie je dit en denk je, klote ik had wat anders verwacht. Ik wil het ontwerp graag ontvangen van Sander en zal dit uiteraard ontzettend warderen.
> 
> Gr. Tinjo



Je haalt me de woorden uit de mond, een BP kast zal misschien 2 tot 3 dB meer rendement geven maar in ruil daarvoor is het een stuk lastiger om de juiste processor settings te vinden. Een BR kast is misschien simpel maar ik zou niet weten wat er mis is aan een simpel ontwerp dat gewoon goed werkt.
En nee, je kunt met de Nanosub zeker geen grote tent doen, dat zou met meerdere per kant echt wel kunnen maar ik heb daar nog altijd dubbel 18" subs voor.
Dit ontwerp is, net als de Nanosub, bedoelt voor kleinere gigs, tapewerk, drive-inn shows, drumfill, DJ monitor en dat soort dingen.
Ben met de Nanosub ook aan het expirimenteren om hem te gebruiken voor een cardoïde opstelling met de dubbel 18" subs en het lijkt erop dat hij hier dus ook prima voor te gebruiken is.

----------


## JVS

> ...een BP kast zal misschien 2 tot 3 dB meer rendement geven maar in ruil daarvoor is het een stuk lastiger om de juiste processor settings te vinden.



Welke processorsettings bedoel je precies ? Als ik de processorsettings bekijk van A-merken bassreflex cq. bandpasskasten doen ze meestal niets anders dan enkel een PEQ op de poortfrequentie. De onderste crossoverfrequentie is bij een BR net zo belangrijk als bij een BP, die moet gewoon kloppen ter bescherming van de driver (subsonic).

----------


## Jan van Duren

Voor alle personen die teleurgesteld zijn in het ontwerp van musicXtra is dit misschien wel iets.

Cubo 15 (New Line forum)

Musicxtra, ga zo door. is buitengewoon goed initiatief.

----------


## salsa

> Welke processorsettings bedoel je precies ? Als ik de processorsettings bekijk van A-merken bassreflex cq. bandpasskasten doen ze meestal niets anders dan enkel een PEQ op de poortfrequentie. De onderste crossoverfrequentie is bij een BR net zo belangrijk als bij een BP, die moet gewoon kloppen ter bescherming van de driver (subsonic).



Mee eens, alleen kom ik vaak tegen dat juist een Bass reflex veel 'geprocessed' wordt, dus als statement dat dit niet zo is is dus niet waar..

Een Band Pass heeft van nature een afstemming, dus de 'rol-off' en de high-cut behoeft weinig of helemaal geen processing.
Sommige willen een klein bultje tussen de twee poorten overgang, da's misschien het enige cruciale van een 6th Order Band Pass.

Maargoed, als je een mooi werkend BR ontwerp hebt ontwikkeld mag je er best trots op zijn, maar je NANOSUB is misschien iets interessanter voor het grote gros...

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

Een bandpass moet als processing ook een bandpass krijgen en met de simulaties die ik heb gemaakt zit er tussen de afstemfrequenties een dip van ongeveer 3 dB. 
Het BR ontwerp heeft van zichzelf al een behoorlijk mooi frequentie verloop en zal met een simpel analoog X-over al goed presteren.
Tsja, die Nanosub wil iedereen wel bouwen maar die hou ik lekker voor mezelf. :Wink:

----------


## Timothy

> Tsja, die Nanosub wil iedereen wel bouwen maar die hou ik lekker voor mezelf.



Dat was ondertussen al duidelijk!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

(Waar is de solidariteit nu toch gebleven!!!???  :Smile: )

Grapje, ik heb respect voor je beslissing: je hebt er immers heel wat werk- en denkzweet in gestoken... (hoewel ik het wel jammer blijf vinden)

----------


## Rolandino

Always keep the best for yourself ! 

Gelijk heb je hoor.

maar dan had je anders moeten beginnen met dit topic om verwarring te voorkomen.

Succes met het ontwerp.

Kga bij nader inzien toch maar andere subs bouwen met 18" de C-sub heb deze in het verleden gehoord en was er erg onder de indruk van.

----------


## T_Sound

@ Rolandino, je zegt wel, dat je vindt dat sander dit topic anders had moeten beginnen, maar ik heb het hele grote vermoeden, dat hij zelf ook nog niet eens wist welk type kast het ging worden. Toen hij bepaalde wensen kreeg van mede-forumers, die al de hele tijd de nano in hun kop hadden (uitzonderingen zijn er natuurlijk), ging hij bekijken/simuleren (neem ik aan) wat het beste zou zijn, daar is uiteindelijk de keuze van BR uit gekomen.

Correct me if i'm wrong, maar ik vind het makkelijk gesproken, dat hij het topic anders had moeten beginnen, niet persoonlijk bedoelt verder, maar de uitspraak is makkelijk gedaan.

Gr. Tinjo

----------


## Rolandino

> @ Rolandino, je zegt wel, dat je vindt dat sander dit topic anders had moeten beginnen, maar ik heb het hele grote vermoeden, dat hij zelf ook nog niet eens wist welk type kast het ging worden. Toen hij bepaalde wensen kreeg van mede-forumers, die al de hele tijd de nano in hun kop hadden (uitzonderingen zijn er natuurlijk), ging hij bekijken/simuleren (neem ik aan) wat het beste zou zijn, daar is uiteindelijk de keuze van BR uit gekomen.
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong, maar ik vind het makkelijk gesproken, dat hij het topic anders had moeten beginnen, niet persoonlijk bedoelt verder, maar de uitspraak is makkelijk gedaan.
> 
> Gr. Tinjo



Als je eerst leest en dan reageert hierover. 

ik heb duidelijk geschreven dat hij dit topic anders had moeten beginnen ( het begint nl met foto's van de 15"kast die hij niet wilt delen terwijl het topic juist over het delen gaat ) 

Dat is heel iets anders dan dat ik zeg dat hij een ander topic had moeten beginnen.

Dus de eerste indruk is dat het om de Nano gaat.

en idd halverwege het topic begint het om te draaien naar een basreflex en heeft niets met de eerste foto te maken waarmee hij opent.

ik zeg dus niet dat TS een  nieuw topic had moeten beginnen.

Voor mij zijn uitspraken dus net zoals jij gemakkelijk.

Graag weer ONtopic.

Zijn er al vorderingen omtrent de kast ?

Ben wel benieuwd wat je er van gaat maken omdat er al redelijk veel BR kasten zijn die goed klinken en kompakt zijn ( met name de BR115 van 18Sound )

----------


## T_Sound

Misschien toch beter lezen? i\Ik heb toch duidelijk in mijn reactie staan, dat ik het makkelijk vindt praten, door te zeggen dat hij DIT TOPIC, ANDERS had moeten beginnen.

Ik heb het niet gehad over een nieuw topic beginnen. Al met al, let's get back ON-TOPIC.

----------


## DJJJ

Hoever is musicXtra al met het ontwerp ?
Vind als nog wel interessant en ben benieuwt hoe duur het allemaal echt word,
en welke woofer, naja ik wacht nog wel ff heb alle tijd  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoever is musicXtra al met het ontwerp ?
> Vind als nog wel interessant en ben benieuwt hoe duur het allemaal echt word,
> en welke woofer, naja ik wacht nog wel ff heb alle tijd



Ik ben al aardig ver met het ontwerp, denk met een weekje alle tekeningen wel klaar te hebben. Ben alleen bang dat ik de komende weken zelf weinig tijd zal hebben om een prototype te maken.

----------


## DJJJ

Ik dacht misschien kan ik wel een prototype maken,
Maar helaas ik ga binnen kort op vakantie.
Dan is helaas het geld op....
Moet ik weer hard gaan werken en tegen die tijd heeft alweer een ander 1 gemaakt denk ik :P
Ben ook nog niet de oudste dus mijn uur salaris is ook niet bepaalt hoog..
Naja ik wacht nog wel even maar ben zeer benieuwt !!  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Komende week hoop ik alle tekeningen klaar te hebben, project heeft ff stilgelegen vanwege drukke werkzaamheden.
Kan al wel verklappen dat de gebruikte driver een Selenium 15SWS800 is voor de ferriet versie en een 18 sound 15NLW9500 voor de Neodynium versie.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Komende week hoop ik alle tekeningen klaar te hebben, project heeft ff stilgelegen vanwege drukke werkzaamheden.
> Kan al wel verklappen dat de gebruikte driver een Selenium 15SWS800 is voor de ferriet versie en een 18 sound 15NLW9500 voor de Neodynium versie.



 

Die 18Sound is een stevig chassis zeg! 1000W RMS, gaat van 42 tot 2000Hz, dat worden leuke subjes! (zie al voor me hoe zo'n ding er 2 skytech's van een of ander drive-inn showtje eruit knalt... "huh? Hoe kan dat nou?" :Big Grin: )

Ik zou het trouwens ook helemaal niet erg vinden als er voor de 18NLW9600 een soortgelijk kastje kwam... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (ik zeg niet dat iemand dit moet gaan maken ofzo, zit gewoon een beetje hardop te denken :Wink: )



Veel succes met verder ontwerpen en (prototypes?) bouwen!, Daan

----------


## salsa

Ach, Selenium heeft tegenwoordig ook de 15SWS1000, 1000 Watts R.M.S , 2000 Watts Music.

Een beest van een speaker, niet minder dan de B&C 15 TBX100, wel veel goedkoperrrr!!

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ach, Selenium heeft tegenwoordig ook de 15SWS1000, 1000 Watts R.M.S , 2000 Watts Music.
> 
> Een beest van een speaker, niet minder dan de B&C 15 TBX100, wel veel goedkoperrrr!!
> 
> Dave



Klopt, de 15SW800 is nog goedkoper en doet bijna net zoveel.

----------


## DJJJ

Kan je de selenium ergens hier in Nederland kopen ?
Ik kan hem niet vinden..
Hebben jullie misschien een linkje voor mij ?

----------


## Rolandino

> Ach, Selenium heeft tegenwoordig ook de 15SWS1000, 1000 Watts R.M.S , 2000 Watts Music.
> 
> Een beest van een speaker, niet minder dan de B&C 15 TBX100, wel veel goedkoperrrr!!
> 
> Dave



Zo duur is de B&C ook niet met zijn 199,00 in  BTW Weet niet wat die Selenium kost.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het heeft allemaal wat langer geduurd dan gepland maar de tekeningen zijn zover dat er begonnen kan worden met de bouw.
Als er mensen zijn die interesse hebben in een uitgebreide bouwbeschrijving laat het dan even weten dan zal ik daar ook voor zorgen.
Ik moet ff uitzoeken hoe ik de tekeningen als download op mijn site kan plaatsen, laat hier wel even weten wanneer dat is gelukt. Ben erg benieuwd wie aan het bouwen slaat, helaas heb ik zelf de komende weken geen tijd om een prototype te bouwen.
Zou leuk zijn wanneer de bouwers in dit topic foto's plaatsen van de bouw.
De aanbevolen speaker is een Selenium 15SWS800 of de 18sound 15NLW9500. Met deze speakers zal er niet veel aan processing nodig zijn buiten een 18dB hoogdoorlaat filter op 35 Hz en een laagdoorlaat op 70-100 Hz.
De tuningsfrequentie is 40 Hz, daarbij presteert de kast het beste.
Eventueel kan de tuningsfrequentie op 50 Hz gelegd worden voor een iets hoger rendement.
Het gewicht ligt voor de Selenium versie rond de 30 kg en voor de 18sound versie rond de 26 kg.
De kast is relatief eenvoudig te bouwen, er zitten geen verstekhoeken in alleen wel veel werk voor de bovenfrees.
Als materiaal is er gekozen voor 15 mm berken multiplex
Voor de stijfheid zit er erg veel bracing in wat zorgt voor een strakke en ongekleurde weergave met een hoog rendement. De bracing is zoveel mogelijk onderdeel van de handgrepen en de poorten.
De kast is voorzien van rubber pootjes en uitsparingen in de bovenzijde om makkelijk te kunnen stapelen.

----------


## DJJJ

SUPER !!  :Smile: 
Als ik het geld erweer voor heb wil ik hier 1 van maken !!
Tegen die tijd heeft alweer een ander gemaakt denk ik..
Maar ik kan de Selenium 15SWS800 niet vinden hoe duur is die en waar kan ik die krijgen ?
Heb je ook een detail tekening ?

----------


## Janvo

> SUPER !! 
> Als ik het geld erweer voor heb wil ik hier 1 van maken !!
> Tegen die tijd heeft alweer een ander gemaakt denk ik..
> Maar ik kan de Selenium 15SWS800 niet vinden hoe duur is die en waar kan ik die krijgen ?
> Heb je ook een detail tekening ?



Tussen de 160à200 dollar  :Smile: 
Als je "Selenium 15SWS800" intikt op google zie ik al minstens 4 webwinkels

----------


## salsa

> Ik ben van plan een subwoofer te bouwen. Nu beschik ik niet over voor mij duidelijke gegevens om de maten van de kist te bepalen. Kan iemand me helpen. Het betreft:
> 
> U.S. Blaster 300 watt Woofer
> HQ power series
> USB 12 HQ Twin
> Double voice Coil 
> *impendance 2 x 4 Ohm*
> freq range 25 - 3500 hz
> free air resonance 30 hz
> ...



 
Ander Forum, dit is een Pro Audio Forum en geen Car HiFi!

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik weet dat Funseekers in Waspik ze kan leveren.

----------


## Waveform

> Tussen de 160à200 dollar 
> Als je "Selenium 15SWS800" intikt op google zie ik al minstens 4 webwinkels



160 dollar is inderdaad helemaal niet zoveel geld. Heeft iemand ervaring met deze speakers?

----------


## DJJJ

Ik heb de selenium gevonden helemaal niet duur  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maaar als ik het geld erweer voor heb denk ik dat ik deze wil maken.
Ik heb er alweer wat vaker naar gekeken en lijkt mij super !!  :Big Grin: 
Heb je ook een bouwtekening er van ?
Zo ja zet je die dan op het forum ? (zou wel fijn wezen  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Stoney3K

Ik kan voorlopig nog wel even vooruit met twee verse 18" EV-subjes, maar ik hou deze in de gaten. Voor wat kleinere zaaltjes is 18" een beetje overkill, dan zou een 15" subje per kant (onder een 12" topje) een prima aanvulling zijn, of misschien later als drumfill.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb van ieder paneel een aparte tekening gemaakt.
Alles is in Google sketchup getekend en van ieder paneel heb ik vervolgens een plaatje gemaakt.
Er kunnen met deze bestanden dus geen CNC machines aangestuurd worden, wanneer daar veel belangstelling voor is zal ik het ontwerp ook in een ander programma tekenen.
Kan alle tekeningen wel in dit topic gaan zetten maar vraag me af of de moderators hier blij mee zijn. :Confused:

----------


## @lex

> Het heeft allemaal wat langer geduurd dan gepland maar de tekeningen zijn zover dat er begonnen kan worden met de bouw.
> Als er mensen zijn die interesse hebben in een uitgebreide bouwbeschrijving laat het dan even weten dan zal ik daar ook voor zorgen.
> Ik moet ff uitzoeken hoe ik de tekeningen als download op mijn site kan plaatsen, laat hier wel even weten wanneer dat is gelukt. Ben erg benieuwd wie aan het bouwen slaat, helaas heb ik zelf de komende weken geen tijd om een prototype te bouwen.
> Zou leuk zijn wanneer de bouwers in dit topic foto's plaatsen van de bouw.
> De aanbevolen speaker is een Selenium 15SWS800 of de 18sound 15NLW9500. Met deze speakers zal er niet veel aan processing nodig zijn buiten een 18dB hoogdoorlaat filter op 35 Hz en een laagdoorlaat op 70-100 Hz.
> De tuningsfrequentie is 40 Hz, daarbij presteert de kast het beste.
> Eventueel kan de tuningsfrequentie op 50 Hz gelegd worden voor een iets hoger rendement.
> Het gewicht ligt voor de Selenium versie rond de 30 kg en voor de 18sound versie rond de 26 kg.
> De kast is relatief eenvoudig te bouwen, er zitten geen verstekhoeken in alleen wel veel werk voor de bovenfrees.
> ...



Was het niet veel makkelijker geweest als de lange zijde van de basreflexpoort eenzelfde plaat was geweest als de achterkant van het handvatcompartiment? Of heb je daar een reden voor?

@lex

----------


## MusicXtra

> Was het niet veel makkelijker geweest als de lange zijde van de basreflexpoort eenzelfde plaat was geweest als de achterkant van het handvatcompartiment? Of heb je daar een reden voor?
> 
> @lex



Ja daar heb ik een reden voor.
Nu kun je heel makkelijk de poort-tuning wijzigen en hoef je geen hoeken uit een plaat te zagen.

----------


## ewald

Beste *MusicXtra,*

Waar kan ik de rest van de foto's met panelen vinden?

En heeft iemand al deze boxen gebouwd?
Wat zijn de bevindingen?

----------


## T_Sound

Sander, zijn er al enige bouwtekeningen (van elk onderdeel van de kast apart) te verkrijgen?

Het lijkt me namelijk een zeer interessante kast en wil hem graag bouwen.

Welke gereedschappen zijn er minimaal nodig behalve het doorsnee hobby gereedschap en een bovenvrees?

T_Sound

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb van ieder onderdeel een aparte tekening.
Moet nog even uitzoeken hoe ik dat het handigst kan regelen dat iedereen erover kan beschikken.
Om de kast te kunnen bouwen heb je nodig:
- Cirkelzaag of je moet alle panelen laten zagen
- Bovenfrees met diverse freesjes waaronder een kopieerfrees en cirkel geleiding
- Aluminium hoekprofiel voor geleiding van de bovenfrees
- Lijmklemmen om het aluminium profiel mee vast te klemmen
- Eventueel een decoupeerzaag (om te frezen openingen voor te zagen)
- Schuurmachine met korrel 80 en 150
- Accuboormachine
- Lijmpistool  
- Meetlint
- Pen, boortjes 3,5/ 6 en 8 en een pozidriv bitje

Al met al dus redelijk standaard hobby gereedschap.

----------


## T_Sound

Ik wil u graag hartelijk danken voor deze informatie :Wink:  dit zit inderdaad wel standaard in de gereedschapskist van een redelijke klusser.

Ik wacht hoopvol op de tekeningen.

T_Sound

----------


## Waveform

> Ik heb van ieder onderdeel een aparte tekening.
> Moet nog even uitzoeken hoe ik dat het handigst kan regelen dat iedereen erover kan beschikken.



Foto-album aanmaken online. (vb. Photobucket, Flickr,...) en dan de link hier neerplaatsen. Ook kan je al je Sketchup tekeningen bij hen online plaatsen.

Gaat er qua klank veel verschil zitten tussen de Selenium en 18sound driver? De prijzen liggen namelijk nogal behoorlijk uit mekaar, dus financieel is die selenium natuurlijk een stuk interessanter. Hetgeen ik wel nog zoek voordat ik begin met eentje te bouwen is een degelijke grill. Zoiets als bij een EAW 850 wordt gebruikt zou ideaal zijn. Of iets zoals degene jij gebruikt bij je subjes. Maar ik wil in ieder geval een dun laagje schuim tegen de binnenkant van de grill en het zou makkelijk zijn moest ik dat zelf niet moeten plakken.

Voor de rest ziet het er heel leuk uit. Oppervlakte van het frontvlak is ideaal en het geheel ziet er zeer hanteerbaar uit.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik heb van ieder onderdeel een aparte tekening.
> Moet nog even uitzoeken hoe ik dat het handigst kan regelen dat iedereen erover kan beschikken.p.



mail ze maar naar mij, heb nog ergens 30G server met genoeg bandbreedte..

( in pdf, graag, dat dan weer wel..)

----------


## MusicXtra

> mail ze maar naar mij, heb nog ergens 30G server met genoeg bandbreedte..
> 
> ( in pdf, graag, dat dan weer wel..)



Da's een mooi aanbod, ik zal deze week alle tekeningen als PDF aan je mailen.

----------


## Boriss

Het ontwerp ziet er veelbelovend uit ben zeker vanplan om er eens twee te bouwen zodra de tekeningen er zijn.

Vol verwachting klopt mijn hart.

Alleen nog effe kijken wie de S speakers kan leveren in nederland

----------


## MusicXtra

Ben de hele week al geveld door een zeer vervelende griep :Mad:  waardoor er nog geen tekeningen beschikbaar zijn.
Hoop dat ik inmiddels het ergste achter de rug heb en ik het snel kan afronden.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ben de hele week al geveld door een zeer vervelende griep waardoor er nog geen tekeningen beschikbaar zijn.
> Hoop dat ik inmiddels het ergste achter de rug heb en ik het snel kan afronden.



 
Beterschap!

Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar de eerste kastjes en de resultaten!


Daan

----------


## Boriss

He Music jij ook al zit hier nog na te zweten. Brrr

----------


## DJJJ

Is het al bijna rond met het pdf bestandjes ofzo?

----------


## Jalving

[FONT=Calibri]Hallo, ik volg dit forum al van af het begin, eigenlijk al vanaf de [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]array kastjes, heb zelf uit hobby[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Wat met licht en geluid gedaan, de beleving vanuit zelfbouw was de drijfveer, heb bv de Karlsson kasten gebouwd.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ook dit zelfbouw project, wat ik een fantastisch initiatief vindt van MusicXstra, volg ik vol interesse.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Wat ik leuk zou vinden, als er een beetje uitleg bij gegeven wordt, bv hoe kom je aan de _tuningsfrequentie_ en waarom juist die gekozen, natuurlijk zijn de gekozen speakers daar debet aan, maar de box zou voor verschillende soorten speakers geschikt zijn.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Hoe je eventueel deze frequentie kan aanpassen, bv poort aanpassen bij gebruik van een andere speaker, bv Eminence Kappa pro 15 lf hoe je dat berekend.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik denk dat ik hiermee een extra insteek geeft aan dit forum, maar het is mijn nieuwsgierigheid. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Die aan dit bouwproject begint, veel succes. [/FONT]

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik ben er helaas nog niet aan toegekomen om PDFjes van de tekeningen te maken en deze bij McGyver aan te bieden, heb anderhalve week achterstand door de griep opgelopen. :Mad: 
Inmiddels wel een uitgebreide bouwbeschrijving gemaakt, zal zodra ik ff tijd vind het hele verhaal compleet maken.

----------


## salsa

Hoe staat het er nu voor? Ik heb het idee dat je motivatie niet meer zo is als hoe je in het begin was.. Jammer voor je, je bedoeld het zo goed.

Nogmaals, ik heb een grote waardering voor wat je doet en presteert.

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoe staat het er nu voor? Ik heb het idee dat je motivatie niet meer zo is als hoe je in het begin was.. Jammer voor je, je bedoeld het zo goed.
> 
> Nogmaals, ik heb een grote waardering voor wat je doet en presteert.
> 
> Dave



Het is bijna zover dat het online kan, het is best veel werk om van ieder paneeltje een aparte tekening te maken met maten erin, moet het allemaal tussen de bedrijven door doen dus vandaar dat het wat langer duurt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Inmiddels alle tekeningen in PDF beschikbaar inclusief uitgebreide bouwbeschrijving. Als het goed is zet McGyver ze op een server en komt er een linkje maar mocht iemand staan te trappelen om te beginnen dan kun je mij ook een mailtje sturen voor de tekeningen.
sander apeding musicxtra dot nl.

----------


## MusicXtra

Inmiddels staan de tekeningen op de server van McGyver, klik hier om verder te komen.
Ik zou het erg leuk vinden wanneer de mensen die gaan bouwen ons hier op de hoogte houden van de vorderingen.

----------


## 2mancrew

Beste collegae.

Nadat ik van de week de tekeningen ontvangen had van sander ( waar best woordje van dank voor mag vallen , want hij heeft er veel tijd ingestoken) heb ik besloten 4 van deze kastjes te gaan  bouwen  met de selenium speaker.

M.v.g.

Ed

P.s. het zou leuk zijn als anderen het ook melden als ze deze kast nabouwen.

----------


## @lex

> Ja daar heb ik een reden voor.
> Nu kun je heel makkelijk de poort-tuning wijzigen en hoef je geen hoeken uit een plaat te zagen.



Ik kon me er nog niets bij voorstellen (post van een paar weken geleden), maar snap nu wat je bedoelt. Slim!

@lex

----------


## Outline

Nu we toch bezig zijn...

Ik mis in je eigen speakerlijn een leuk 12"-topje wat te combineren valt met je Nano-sub en/of deze sub.

Dus...

Plannen heb ik ondertusen al gedownload.

----------


## paul_ulrix

is wel wat freeswerk, is dat nu echt nodig voor die verbindingen ?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Nu we toch bezig zijn...
> 
> Ik mis in je eigen speakerlijn een leuk 12"-topje wat te combineren valt met je Nano-sub en/of deze sub.
> 
> Dus...
> 
> Plannen heb ik ondertusen al gedownload.



Die komt er zeker ook aan hoor, wordt een 10" met een heel aparte (en helaas ook heel dure) hoog driver.
Ben nu nog heel druk met een spectaculair ander ontwerp. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> is wel wat freeswerk, is dat nu echt nodig voor die verbindingen ?



Dat freeswerk wordt het kastje heel erg sterk door, je zou ervoor kunnen kiezen alle panelen zonder freeswerk in elkaar te zetten maar dan wordt het ook een stuk lastiger om alles netjes in elkaar te krijgen.

----------


## Outline

> Die komt er zeker ook aan hoor, wordt een 10" met een heel aparte (en helaas ook heel dure) hoog driver.
> Ben nu nog heel druk met een spectaculair ander ontwerp.



Ik ben benieuwd!...

----------


## 4AC

> Beste collegae.
> 
> Nadat ik van de week de tekeningen ontvangen had van sander ( waar best woordje van dank voor mag vallen , want hij heeft er veel tijd ingestoken) heb ik besloten 4 van deze kastjes te gaan  bouwen  met de selenium speaker.
> 
> M.v.g.
> 
> Ed
> 
> P.s. het zou leuk zijn als anderen het ook melden als ze deze kast nabouwen.



Ben je inmiddels al begonnen met deze kastjes?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## 2mancrew

Hoi Teun, en alle andere.

Had een probleempje om  berken  platen te krijgen maar als het goed is komt dat  morgen of woensdag binnen.
Dus dan  begint het project   subwoofers.

Hou jullie op de hoogte.
De speakers zijn ook besteld en zullen ook denk ik wel snel binnen komen.

Mvg

Ed

----------


## ACSlater

Ik wil ook twee van deze subs maken. Waar kun je (liefst in de EU) de Selenium speakers kopen? Heb al flink wat gezocht met meerdere zoekmachines maar alleen webshops in de VS gezien, die de Selenium 15SWS800 verkopen.

----------


## paul_ulrix

Ik heb ooit in Frankrijk een selenium verdeler gevonden, even zoeken.

----------


## darco

In de regio Antwerpen bevindt zich een verdeler van selenium

Antwerp DJ Supplies

----------


## dj ramses

hallo,

allereerst mijn complimenten voor het initatief!

ik zou graag 4 sub's willen gaan maken, 

als ik er een top zoubij bouwen wat zou je het beste kunnen doen in dit geval ?

mvg 

ramses

----------


## ACSlater

> De speakers zijn ook besteld en zullen ook denk ik wel snel binnen komen.



Waar heb jij ze besteld? Ik heb ze nu gevonden voor ongeveer 179,- p/s als ik ze uit de VS laat komen. Dat is dan inclusief invoerrechten en btw. (het aankoopbedrag + verzendkosten x 1,23)

----------


## djyellow

Ik zie het ook wel zitten om dit te gaan bouwen. 

Wil een nieuwe set gaan maken en dan lijkt mij 4 van deze jongens toch best een mooi DIY project.

Heb ik nog een paar vragen:

Is het mogelijk om het sketch-up model op internet te zetten ? ( begrijp goed als dit niet gaat  :Wink:  )

Enig idee wanneer het passende top kastje aan de beurt zal komen ?

Welke versterker raden jullie aan bij deze sub's ? Het liefste natuurlijk een waar je 1 sub per kant maar ook 2 kunt gebruiken. Het mooiste zou natuurlijk een inbouw versterkertje zijn, maar dat word denk ik een duur grapje.

Het verhaal met het dempings materiaal is mij niet geheel duidelijk. Hoeveel en waar moet er geplaatst worden ?

Alvast bedankt voor alle moeite !
Dit word misschien een leuk zomer projectje  :Wink:

----------


## reinierveenhoff

De eerste maal dat ik reageer op het forum maar voel de behoefte:
Ben op zoek naar 2 subs voor een een startende drive in show van mijn zoon (en een beetje omdat ik het zelf ook nog steeds niet kan laten).

zal direct to the point komen.
Op basis van de start van deze discussie had ik het idee dat er creatief ontwerp gezamenlijk zou worden opgezet waarbij goed rendement, lage/redelijke prijs en redelijke tot goede kwaliteit het uitgangs punt zou worden.
afhankelijk van de keuze van de luidspreker een een betere configuratie.
Het BR ontwerp voldoet hier mogelijk aan maar een BR heeft zeker geen hoog rendement is wel relatief universeel te gebruiken.


Een creatief eenvoudig ontwerp vond in onlang op speakerplan:
mijn vraag met als doel de discussie nieuw leven in te blazen, waarom geen Speakerstore website hoog rendement, voordelige betrouwbare luidspreker hoge SPL max, nog geen plaat multiplex dus compleet nog geen 30 kg, compact makkelijk bouwbaar
Totale prijs ca 250 euro (inclusief hout, knappe plug en handvatten)
volgens mij stuk beter dan skytec voor mooi zelfbouw geld, iemand nog gelijkwaardige creative ontwerpen of heb ik deze discussie werkelijk totaal niet begrepen.

----------


## Dj Yves

de kastjes die jij zelf aangeeft (HD-15) zijn prima kastjes voor een drive in showtje, ze gaan niet heel laag maar wel harder dan een standard br, ze zijn prima te gebruiken. uit mijn hoofd gebruik ik ze vanaf 47hz, ik zal van de week eens even meten of ze dit ook echt halen.

----------


## Dj Yves

Iik weet niet voor hoeveel personen en wat voor een muziek je ze wilt gaan gebruiken maar het ontwerpje van Musicxtra voldoet natuurlijk ook prima.

----------


## MusicXtra

De bedoeling van dit ontwerp was dat het vooral makkelijk te maken moest zijn. Natuurlijk kun je eindeloos discussie voeren over welk ontwerp beter is maar dat is een discussie waar je nooit uit zult komen.
Een BR is eenvoudig, geeft een redelijk rendement en dit ontwerp heeft als grootste voordeel dat de poorttuning eenvoudig aan te passen is aan de wensen. Met de Selenium speaker is het een heel betaalbaar ontwerp en kan er veel vermogen op waardoor de druk voor zo'n klein kastje best fors is en vooral de combinatie van diepgang en druk indrukwekkend is.

----------


## SPS

> de kastjes die jij zelf aangeeft (HD-15) zijn prima kastjes voor een drive in showtje, ze gaan niet heel laag maar wel harder dan een standard br, ze zijn prima te gebruiken. uit mijn hoofd gebruik ik ze vanaf 47hz, ik zal van de week eens even meten of ze dit ook echt halen.



 
En vertel dan gelijk even hoe je dat hebt gemeten!
Want 47 Hz haalt een hd15 zeker weten niet binnen de -6dB tov 100Hz!
Je mag blij zijn als 'ie 60 Hz -6dB haalt.

Tenzij je er natuurlijk 4 in een stack zet, maar dat is niet de doelstelling van de vraagsteller lijkt mij
Paul

----------


## Dj Yves

niks gemeten hoor, maar nog wel even gezocht, 56hz -6 las ik, als ik het nog terug vind zal ik even een linkje posten.

----------


## MusicXtra

De HD15 is voor zover mijn info betreft ontworpen als kick-bin en zeker niet als echte sub. De bedoeling is om dit kastje met 4 of meer stuks boven echte subs te gebruiken. Dit blijkt ook wel uit het feit dat het -6 dB punt al bij 56 Hz ligt, dan mis je toch echt een compleet octaaf aan de onderkant.

----------


## 2mancrew

Heren,

Zoals belooft even een update.
Heb vanavond het perfect gezagen hout opgehaald en als het van het weekend wat  afkoelt ga ik beginnen  met  de kastjes in elkaar te zetten.

Groeten

2mancrew
Ed

----------


## ethen

hallo,

ik heb net alle pdf bestanden gedownload voor de subs, maar een ding snap ik niet wat het moet worden, bij de side panel zie je de handvaten.
En zo wel aan de linker en de rechter kant, van de handvaten zie je een dubbele lijn lopen wat moet dat worden.
Moet dat een klein stukje worden ingefreesd voor de sier.

echt een super ontwerp.

----------


## @lex

Hoi Ethen,

Zou je misschien wat meer aandacht willen geven aan je taalgebruik en interpunctie? Het staat echt krom van de fouten. Dat je niet weet dat het meervoud van 'handvat' 'handvatten' is, begrijp ik nog wel, maar 'dubellen lijn' en 'klijn'?

Dank, @lex

----------


## ethen

Hallo, Lex
_Ik heb net even verbetert. En ik heb een spellingcontrole op Internet voor mij gezet, dus als het goed is kunnen er nu geen type fouten meer inzitten._

----------


## MusicXtra

> hallo,
> 
> ik heb net alle pdf bestanden gedownload voor de subs, maar een ding snap ik niet wat het moet worden, bij de side panel zie je de handvaten.
> En zo wel aan de linker en de rechter kant, van de handvaten zie je een dubbele lijn lopen wat moet dat worden.
> Moet dat een klein stukje worden ingefreesd voor de sier.
> 
> echt een super ontwerp.



Die dubbele lijn geeft aan waar het ingefreesd moet worden, dat is niet voor de sier maar daar komt het poortpaneel in te vallen.

----------


## ethen

> Die dubbele lijn geeft aan waar het ingefreesd moet worden, dat is niet voor de sier maar daar komt het poortpaneel in te vallen.



 oke,
nu is het duidelijk 
bedankt

----------


## ACSlater

Hoeveel liter Warnex zou je nodig hebben om twee subs te verven? Mijn multiplex ligt, op maat gezaagd, klaar bij de houthandel. De Selenium speakers zijn onderweg en ik wil mijn boodschappenlijstje bij de webshop inleveren.

----------


## dexter

denk dat je aan 1 kilo wel genoeg hebt.

----------


## ethen

hallo,

op welke site heb jij de speakers gekocht?
en hoe duur zijn ze.
Ik heb al een aantal sites gezien maar misschien is die van jouw wel goedkoper.

alvast bedankt

----------


## ACSlater

> op welke site heb jij de speakers gekocht?
> en hoe duur zijn ze. Ik heb al een aantal sites gezien maar misschien is die van jouw wel goedkoper.



Buy 15SWS800 Selenium 15" 1600w 4"vc woofer for $149.95


EDIT: ook deze winkel verkoopt niet buiten de VS dus bespaar je de moeite!

----------


## ethen

> Buy 15SWS800 Selenium 15" 1600w 4"vc woofer for $149.95
> 
> $358 voor 2 stuks inclusief verzenden. Tegen de huidige wisselkoers is dat ongeveer 285,-. Voor btw en inklaringskosten kun je het bedrag vermenigvuldigen met 1,23 en dan zit je op 350 voor twee stuks. Zo goedkoop kon ik ze nergens in Europa vinden. Nadeel van kopen in de VS is dat je garantie afhandeling zwaar kloten is. Dat nemen we dan maar voor lief want het scheelt weer een paar knaken.



 hallo hartstikke bedankt voor je moeite 
en ja dat scheelt een stuk ja ik heb ze steeds voor een kleine 180 dollaar gezien

----------


## Bartje2012

> Nadeel van kopen in de VS is dat je garantie afhandeling zwaar kloten is. Dat nemen we dan maar voor lief want het scheelt weer een paar knaken.



Je vergeet het feit dat die speakers dan ook nog eens een complete pakketdienst route van de VS naar je huis moeten afleggen, ik denk ongeveer zo'n 10 sorteerfilialen passeren etc, das echt wel andere koek dan de transporteur van de fabrikant. Ik ken mensen die werken of gewerkt hebben bij dat soort pakketdienst bedrijven en er wordt bepaald niet zorgvuldig omgegaan met pakketten. Al helemaal niet als ze meer dan 30kg wegen. Een beetje piepschuim of andere snippers,pulp, whatever heeft dan ook niet echt zin.

als je dan een gebutst chassis of kapotte spoel hebt komt het net even niet uit dat je die garantie/service die zo klote is voor lief hebt genomen.

ik zou m al knijpen als ik speakers of apparatuur via het nationale tnt of ups kanaal moest ontvangen, laat staan internationaal.

----------


## Jan van Duren

wordt idd slecht omgegaan met pakketten bij sorteercentra. Een vriend van mij zag op het vliegveld van Chicago een bagagekarretje voorbij komen waar boven op zijn gitaarkoffer lag, terwijl het stromende van de regen. is gelukkig niks gebeurd. Maar er wordt mee gegooid en gesmeten, dat is niet mooi meer.

----------


## ACSlater

> ik zou m al knijpen als ik speakers of apparatuur via het nationale tnt of ups kanaal moest ontvangen, laat staan internationaal.



Dit wordt toch ondervangen door het stickertje "handle with care"?  :Wink: 

Ik heb werkelijk al van alles en nog wat besteld uit de VS, UK, Duitsland etc. Nog geen enkele keer heb ik een pakket met schade gekregen. Dit wil uiteraard niet zeggen dat het dit keer niet gebeurd maar ik heb er genoeg vertrouwen in om het zo te doen. Het punt is met de Selenium speaker dat ik die niet dicht bij huis kon kopen en sowieso op de post moest vertrouwen.

----------


## MusicXtra

De speakers zitten in stevige dozen in het piepschuim, krijg je ze thuis in een doos die aan alle kanten in de kreukels ligt dan moet je niet voor ontvangst tekenen, zo moeilijk kan dat niet zijn.
Versturen van speakers is overigens iets heel anders dan de bagage afhandeling op een vliegveld.

----------


## ACSlater

Eergisteren het hout opgehaald en vanavond even aan het klussen geweest. Een paar foto's gemaakt met mijn mobiel omdat ik zelf bouwtopics het leukst vind met foto's.
Bovenkant die gefreesd is:

Even voor het plaatje wat in elkaar gezet:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ziet er goed uit, ben erg benieuwd naar het resultaat.

----------


## 2mancrew

complimenten , ziet er goed uit.
Zal proberen volgendeweek ook wat foto's te maken van mijn kastjes maar  door de warmte er nog niet veel aangedaan .

----------


## ACSlater

Zo weer even wat gedaan nu het iets minder warm is. Ik ben tegen een foutje in de tekeningen aangelopen. Niet een ernstige fout want het is met 4 keer een plankje langs de zaag halen weer opgelost. Het "innerside panel" heeft een breedte van 204 mm terwijl dit 2 cm minder moet zijn; 184 mm dus. In mijn geval 182 mm omdat de gootjes, waar het innerside panel in komt, om de één of andere reden net geen 4mm diep zijn, in plaats van 5mm. Dat betekent dus dat mijn frees niet op de juiste diepte stond afgesteld.





Nog een paar shots van het geheel dat voor het passen, zoveel mogelijk in elkaar is gezet.

----------


## 4AC

Potjandriedubbeltjes, dat wordt me een ontzettend mooi subje!
Goed bezig ACSlater, maar ook MusicXtra verdient een compliment.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat wordt inderdaad een heel deftig subje.
Kan aan de foto's liggen maar het hout lijkt me wat grof voor 13 laags berken.
En dat foutje zal ik ff veranderen in de tekening.

----------


## ACSlater

> Kan aan de foto's liggen maar het hout lijkt me wat grof voor 13 laags berken.



Bij mijn weten is 18 mm plaat 13 laags. 15 mm berken multiplex moet het met 11 laagjes doen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Daar heb je helemaal gelijk in, blijft mijn punt dat het vrij grof lijkt....

----------


## Carl

Ik denk dat zijn zaag een beetje bot aan het worden is, de deels "verbrande" laagjes geven wellicht het effect van grovere structuur. 
Of misschien is het hout wat te vochtig geweest, de laagjes zwellen meer in de lengte dan in de breedte. 
(of misschien is het vrij grof hout....)

----------


## 2mancrew

zo even een update .
Speakers zijn binnen .
Kasten zijn bijna gefreesd en hoop er in de loop van de week een paar in elkaar gezet te hebben. foto's volgen.

Het is nu tenminste weer om te hobbyen.

groeten

Ed

----------


## PeterSchut

Beste MusicXtra,

Ik heb de T-S parameters van de 4 Ohm 18-sound unit 15NLW9500 in een calculator losgelaten en dan komt de ideale netto volume op 55 liter, de 8 ohm versie komt uit op een kleine 100 liter.

Dus als ik het goed begrijp kun je met de 4 Ohm vesrie dezelfde output krijgen met een kleine kast, daarbij nog het voordeel dat de versterker bij 4 ohm zo'n 60% meer vermogen heeft.
De poort oppervlakte en lengte in die berekeningen zijn me nog niet helemaal duidelijk maar dat zoek ik nog uit.

bij geen overshoot in de LF kurve ligt het -3dB punt van de 8 Ohm op 45 Hz, en de 4 Ohm op 50 Hz.
De 4 ohm in 100 liter komt heeft een -3dB punt op 39 Hz, maar een deuk tussen 40 en 140Hz

Jouw design is netto ongeveer 100 liter, en zou ik dus aan moeten passen voor een 4 Ohm unit?

Of mis ik iets?

----------


## MusicXtra

Je mist inderdaad iets, de 4 Ohm versie zou eenzelfde resultaat moeten geven als de 8 Ohm versie.
Ik ben op dit moment niet in de gelegenheid om met jouw gegevens aan de slag te gaan maar dat je ergens een fout maakt is duidelijk.
Overigens zal de winst in geluidsdruk marginaal zijn wanneer je de 4 Ohm versie gebruikt. Ook al levert je versterker het dubbele vermogen, wat de meeste versterkers niet halen, dan nog is de toename in druk minder dan 3 dB en misschien zelfs wel volledig verwaarloosbaar door de toegenomen powercompressie. Dat laatste heeft een vrij sterke invloed bij Neodynium luidsprekers.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Je mist inderdaad iets, de 4 Ohm versie zou eenzelfde resultaat moeten geven als de 8 Ohm versie.
> Ik ben op dit moment niet in de gelegenheid om met jouw gegevens aan de slag te gaan maar dat je ergens een fout maakt is duidelijk.
> Overigens zal de winst in geluidsdruk marginaal zijn wanneer je de 4 Ohm versie gebruikt. Ook al levert je versterker het dubbele vermogen, wat de meeste versterkers niet halen, dan nog is de toename in druk minder dan 3 dB en misschien zelfs wel volledig verwaarloosbaar door de toegenomen powercompressie. Dat laatste heeft een vrij sterke invloed bij Neodynium luidsprekers.



Nog bedankt voor de link.........

Wellicht zou je er eens naar kunnen kijken, met name de Vas waarde is nogal anders bij deze unit, en dat heeft direct invloed.
Ik heb ze gehoord in een TW audio setje, met een aardige aansturing (Powesoft K3) en ik was zeer onder de indruk. Ik heb veel ervaring met High-End huiskamer audio en heb nog nooit een PA set gehoord met deze controle en precisie.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Nog bedankt voor de link.........
> 
> Wellicht zou je er eens naar kunnen kijken, met name de Vas waarde is nogal anders bij deze unit, en dat heeft direct invloed.
> Ik heb ze gehoord in een TW audio setje, met een aardige aansturing (Powesoft K3) en ik was zeer onder de indruk. Ik heb veel ervaring met High-End huiskamer audio en heb nog nooit een PA set gehoord met deze controle en precisie.



Als de Vas anders is dan is het zeker niet dezelfde speaker.
De Vas zegt iets over de stijfheid van de conusophanging en heeft dus  niets met de impedantie te maken.
En wat dat laatste betreft; dan heb je mijn line-array met subs nooit gehoord. :Wink:

----------


## ACSlater

Is het nodig om versteviging aan te brengen onder een statiefflens? Er komt in eerste instantie een EV sx300 op te staan. Niet de zwaarste top maar toch..

----------


## 2mancrew

Goedemorgen.

Gisteravond de kasten in elkaar gezet.
Vanavond foto's  voor de liefhebbers.
Heb 1 aanpassing gemaakt . Heb rand voor de speaker niet uitgefreesd.
Reden hier voor. Vind de plaat dan te dun worden.
Groeten

Ed

----------


## PeterSchut

> Als de Vas anders is dan is het zeker niet dezelfde speaker.
> De Vas zegt iets over de stijfheid van de conusophanging en heeft dus niets met de impedantie te maken.
> En wat dat laatste betreft; dan heb je mijn line-array met subs nooit gehoord.



Ik denk dat de conussen en hun ophanging identiek zijn, maar dat de spoel (in het magneetveld) anders uit valt.
Om het zelfde vermogen te stoppen in een 4 Ohm versie zul je dikker draad moeten gebruiken, en misschien wat minder.
Dat heeft direct invloed op het hele bewegende deel, en dus de Vas.

Bij een volgende 'openbare' gelegenheid wil ik graag een keertje komen luisteren naar jouw line-array met subs ......

----------


## ACSlater

> Goedemorgen.
> 
> Gisteravond de kasten in elkaar gezet.
> Vanavond foto's voor de liefhebbers.
> Heb 1 aanpassing gemaakt . Heb rand voor de speaker niet uitgefreesd.
> Reden hier voor. Vind de plaat dan te dun worden.
> Groeten
> 
> Ed



Ben benieuwd naar jouw foto's. Ik heb de rand wel uitgefreesd en vind het ook aan de dunne kant (1cm). Ik lijm, onder en boven, achter het speakerpaneel, een dun latje. Dan heb ik iets meer lijmoppervlak want in het midden kunnen geen schroeven.

----------


## MusicXtra

Die rand is echt meer dan sterk genoeg hoor, zelfs al zou je MDF gebruiken kan het nog steeds.

----------


## frederic

> Die rand is echt meer dan sterk genoeg hoor, zelfs al zou je *MDF gebruiken* kan het nog steeds.



Niet vloeken hé MusicXtra  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik denk dat de conussen en hun ophanging identiek zijn, maar dat de spoel (in het magneetveld) anders uit valt.
> Om het zelfde vermogen te stoppen in een 4 Ohm versie zul je dikker draad moeten gebruiken, en misschien wat minder.
> Dat heeft direct invloed op het hele bewegende deel, en dus de Vas.
> 
> Bij een volgende 'openbare' gelegenheid wil ik graag een keertje komen luisteren naar jouw line-array met subs ......



Toch heb je mij niet overtuigd....
De Vas wordt aangegeven in liters en geeft een indicatie van de stijfheid waarmee de conus is opgehangen.
Een 12" met een Vas van 100 heeft een stijfheid van de conus die overeenkomt met de veerkracht van diezelfde conus in een gesloten kast van 100 liter waarbij de de ophanging geen weerstand geeft.
Of er dan dun of dik draad, veel of weinig wikkelingen gebruikt worden doet niet terzake daar de spreekspoel geen mechanische weerstand geeft zolang deze nergens op is aangesloten.

En die line-array is binnenkort wel weer in vol ornaat te bewonderen, laat het wel even weten.

----------


## frederic

MusicXtra, weet jij dat, bij RCF spreken ze nergens van Xmax. Is dat hetzelfde of "Max. linear excursion"

----------


## MusicXtra

> MusicXtra, weet jij dat, bij RCF spreken ze nergens van Xmax. Is dat hetzelfde of "Max. linear excursion"



Da's inderdaad hetzelfde, dat is de uitslag die de conus kan maken met de spreekspoel nog volledig in het magneetveld, de aandrijfkracht van de conus is binnen die X-max linear aan het aangeboden signaal. De X-limit of X-damage geeft de maximale uitslag aan voor de conus mechanisch tegen zijn limieten aan loopt, de conus kan deze bewegingen wel aan maar de vervorming neemt snel toe doordat de spreekspoel buiten het magneetveld treed en dus de aandrijving steeds minder krachtig wordt. De lineariteit is daar dus ver te zoeken.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Toch heb je mij niet overtuigd....
> De Vas wordt aangegeven in liters en geeft een indicatie van de stijfheid waarmee de conus is opgehangen.
> Een 12" met een Vas van 100 heeft een stijfheid van de conus die overeenkomt met de veerkracht van diezelfde conus in een gesloten kast van 100 liter waarbij de de ophanging geen weerstand geeft.
> Of er dan dun of dik draad, veel of weinig wikkelingen gebruikt worden doet niet terzake daar de spreekspoel geen mechanische weerstand geeft zolang deze nergens op is aangesloten.
> 
> En die line-array is binnenkort wel weer in vol ornaat te bewonderen, laat het wel even weten.



OK, ik heb een contact bij 18-sound en ga eens vragen of er geen fout in het datasheet zit. Met de huidige data lijken ze redelijk verschillend, en zou de kast  te groot zijn voor de 4ohm versie. Ik laat nog wel weten wat hij zegt.

----------


## ACSlater

> Die rand is echt meer dan sterk genoeg hoor, zelfs al zou je MDF gebruiken kan het nog steeds.



Oké dan neem ik dat van je aan! Ik heb nog een vraag over de statieflens; is het nodig om hier versteviging onder aan te brengen? Als ik de tophat verzink in het hout dan blijft er nog 1 cm over. Is dit genoeg om een luidspreker te houden?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Oké dan neem ik dat van je aan! Ik heb nog een vraag over de statieflens; is het nodig om hier versteviging onder aan te brengen? Als ik de tophat verzink in het hout dan blijft er nog 1 cm over. Is dit genoeg om een luidspreker te houden?



Ook dit is meer dan sterk genoeg, het is slechts een heel klein oppervlak dat 10 mm dik is, het hout eromheen blijft gewoon 15 mm en dat zorgt voor de sterkte.
Probeer maar eens om een rond schijfje berken multiplex van 110 mm doorsnee en 10 mm dik kapot te krijgen, je zult je verbazen hoeveel geweld daarvoor nodig is. :EEK!:

----------


## DJJJ

> Goedemorgen.
> 
> Gisteravond de kasten in elkaar gezet.
> Vanavond foto's  voor de liefhebbers.
> Heb 1 aanpassing gemaakt . Heb rand voor de speaker niet uitgefreesd.
> Reden hier voor. Vind de plaat dan te dun worden.
> Groeten
> 
> Ed



Zet je de foto's ook nog op het forum?
Hoe bevallen de subwoofers?  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

Als het hosten van de foto's het probleem is, mail ze maar aan mij door.
modje at xs4all.nl

----------


## 2mancrew

Heren,

Ik kom net  weer beetje bij  van een zomergriepje, ben nog snotverkouden.
dus nog geen tijd gehad om foto's  te bekijken op camera.
mijn excuses maar  griep hou je neit tegen.

Mvg

Ed

----------


## jasperbhofman

Ik heb nu het gehele ontwerp 3d in autocad inventor getekend om te kijken hoe het ontwerp precies in elkaar zit. 

Ik moet alleen even weten in wat voor formaat bijvoorbeeld CNC-machines inlezen, zodat ik ze op die manier kan exporteren. 

Is er dan nog iemand met een beetje online ruimte over zodat iedereen er plezier van heeft?  :Smile:

----------


## Leeghem

de meeste lezen wel DXF in

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik heb nu het gehele ontwerp 3d in autocad inventor getekend om te kijken hoe het ontwerp precies in elkaar zit. 
> 
> Ik moet alleen even weten in wat voor formaat bijvoorbeeld CNC-machines inlezen, zodat ik ze op die manier kan exporteren. 
> 
> Is er dan nog iemand met een beetje online ruimte over zodat iedereen er plezier van heeft?



Da's top, ik had em zelf in Sketch-up getekend en er niet bij stil gestaan dat er mensen zouden zijn die gebruik wilden maken van CNC machines.
Normaal gesproken kunnen die machines wel overweg met DWG of DXF files.
Je mag mij de files wel mailen dan zorg ik wel dat ze via hetzelfde linkje online komen te staan. (Mits Mac daaraan zijn medewerking wil verlenen)

----------


## frederic

> Da's top, ik had em zelf in Sketch-up getekend en er niet bij stil gestaan dat er mensen zouden zijn die gebruik wilden maken van CNC machines.
> Normaal gesproken kunnen die machines wel overweg met DWG of DXF files.
> Je mag mij de files wel mailen dan zorg ik wel dat ze via hetzelfde linkje online komen te staan. (Mits Mac daaraan zijn medewerking wil verlenen)



Sketch-up  kun je ook converteren naar DXF met een plugin.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Sketch-up  kun je ook converteren naar DXF met een plugin.



Ik denk niet dat dat gaat werken, Sketch-up is, voor zover mij bekend, niet geschikt om CNC machines mee aan te sturen. Zelf heb ik ook een 3D CAD tekenprogramma (Shark) en dat is toch wel een ander verhaal als Sketch-up.

----------


## paul_ulrix

hoe werkt dat precies voor cnc ? teken je dan de lijn + diepte die de frees moet volgen ? 

Ik ben fulltime autocad tekenaar geweest, maar nooit voor cnc machines.

----------


## michiel12

Hallo,

Ik ben van plan om 4 van deze subs tegaan bouwen, maar ik zit nog met een klein ding. 
Ik ben van plan om alle 4 de subs op een versterker te laten draaien, dus  moet ik gaan doorlussen.
Maar hoe? doe ik dat als ik alle 4 de subs actief ga filteren moet ik dan nog iets in de subs doen. Om ze te kunnen doorlussen of niet?

gr. michiel

----------


## frederic

> Ik denk niet dat dat gaat werken, Sketch-up is, voor zover mij bekend, niet geschikt om CNC machines mee aan te sturen. Zelf heb ik ook een 3D CAD tekenprogramma (Shark) en dat is toch wel een ander verhaal als Sketch-up.



Tochwel ieder vector tekenpaket werkt.
Je kunt in Sketshup exporteren naar dwg, verder in autocad alles afwerken.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben van plan om 4 van deze subs tegaan bouwen, maar ik zit nog met een klein ding. 
> Ik ben van plan om alle 4 de subs op een versterker te laten draaien, dus  moet ik gaan doorlussen.
> Maar hoe? doe ik dat als ik alle 4 de subs actief ga filteren moet ik dan nog iets in de subs doen. Om ze te kunnen doorlussen of niet?
> 
> gr. michiel



Ik neem aan dat je met 'op een versterker' een tweekanaals versterker bedoelt? Dat werkt prima, je hebt dan een belasting van 4 Ohm per kanaal en kunt dan inderdaad het beste een aktief cross-over of een speakerprocessor gebruiken. In de subs hoef je dan verder alleen maar twee Speakon aansluitingen te maken waamee je de subs door kunt lussen.





> Tochwel ieder vector tekenpaket werkt.
> Je kunt in Sketshup exporteren naar dwg, verder in autocad alles afwerken.



In hoeverre moet je het dan afwerken? Volgens mij krijg je dan een kakofonie van lijntjes in dezelfde layer die je niet zomaar even weghaalt.

----------


## ethen

Hallo,

Ja ik heb het hier gewoon over een 2 kanaals versterker.
Dus dat komt dus gewoon op neer dat je gewoon een 4 polige kabel moet gebruiken.

gr. michiel

----------


## ACSlater

Zo! weer even bezig geweest. Voornamelijk schuren en plamuren:







en in de grondverf (1e laag)





Hierna nog de laatste oneffenheden wegwerken met plamuur, 2e laag gronverf en dan hoop ik met twee lagen Warnex klaar te zijn.
Ik twijfel nog of ik de putjes voor de rubber voetjes in de bovenkant frees. Ik heb maar twee subs en zal ze toch niet op elkaar stapelen bij gebruik. De kans dat er nog twee bij komen is nihil.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hallo,
> 
> Ja ik heb het hier gewoon over een 2 kanaals versterker.
> Dus dat komt dus gewoon op neer dat je gewoon een 4 polige kabel moet gebruiken.
> 
> gr. michiel



Nee, voor alleen je subs heb je slechts twee aders per kant van de versterker nodig tenzij je ook je toppen via dezelfde kabel wilt laten lopen.
Maar, dit zijn toch wel heel erg elementaire dingen die echt de meest beginnende beginner zou moeten weten....
Google maar eens op de wet van Ohm, ook al heb je bij speakers met impedantie (wisselstroomweerstand) te maken, voor het rekenen kun je een speaker als ohmse weerstand zien.

----------


## ethen

hallo, musictra

Ik weet wel het een en anderen over ohms. Maar je hebt toch wat in de kast nodig om weer naar een volgende sub tegaan. Want je kan toch niet zomaar de kabel doorlussen. (of vergis ik me nu)

gr. ethen

----------


## MusicXtra

Enige dat je nodig hebt zijn twee Speakon aansluitingen die je in de kast met elkaar doorgelust hebt.

----------


## ethen

hallo,

Ik snap het hellemaal dus gewoon lekker de kabel in de sub aftapen.

thnx

----------


## T_Sound

Jup, maar wel parallel dus, plus op je sub in is ook plus op je sub out en vice versa.

Volgende setup is waarschijnlijk van jou van toepassing.

Versterker-kanaal A kabel naar sub 1, sub 1 een kabel naar sub 2 doorlussen.

Versterker-kanaal B kabel naar sub 3, sub 3 een kabel naar sub 4 doorlussen.

Zo kun je voor de versterker actief filteren en heb je voor je toppen een andere versterker nodig, die je op de output van je mid/hoog van je x-over plugt.

Gr Tinjo

----------


## ethen

Hallo,

ik snap wat je bedoelt ik doe het gewoon als volgd.

ik plug gewoon 2 kabeltjes aan het stekkertje die aan de subs zitten dus heb ik er een die er in gaat en een die er weer uit gaat.

gr. michiel

ps. wat gebeurt er dan als ik ze in serie schakel?
of is dat alleen maar van toepassing als je een dubbelen 18 inch sub ga maken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Serie schakeling wordt bij subs nooit gebruikt, de impedantie wordt dan 16Ohm waardoor je versterker veel minder vermogen levert.

----------


## ethen

> Serie schakeling wordt bij subs nooit gebruikt, de impedantie wordt dan 16Ohm waardoor je versterker veel minder vermogen levert.



 
oke snap thnx

----------


## ACSlater

Toch maar de putjes erin gefreesd voordat de tweede laag grondverf erop ging. Het ziet er toch wel een stuk mooier uit zo:

----------


## ACSlater

En de Warnex zit erop:









Door het felle zonlicht lijkt het niet zo mooi als het in werkelijkheid is. Warnex is echt superspul en het ziet er daardoor professioneel uit.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat ziet er heel erg gelikt uit.....

----------


## Dj Yves

het ziet er prima uit,
heb je de warnex gespoten of gerold?

----------


## ACSlater

> het ziet er prima uit,
> heb je de warnex gespoten of gerold?



Gerold met de gele structuurroller van de Gamma. Dat geeft een mooi resultaat. De roller trekt de verf wel open dus je krijgt het niet dekkend met één laag. Het makkelijkst is om een dunne laag met een normale roller te doen en dan een tweede dikkere laag met de structuurroller.

----------


## Waveform

Ziet er echt zeer mooi uit. Ben benieuwd naar het eindresultaat!

----------


## djyellow

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben van plan om 4 van deze subs tegaan bouwen, maar ik zit nog met een klein ding. 
> Ik ben van plan om alle 4 de subs op een versterker te laten draaien, dus moet ik gaan doorlussen.
> Maar hoe? doe ik dat als ik alle 4 de subs actief ga filteren moet ik dan nog iets in de subs doen. Om ze te kunnen doorlussen of niet?
> 
> gr. michiel



Welke verterker met welke vermogens worden aanbevolen ?

Heb ergens gelezen dat op de Selenium 1300 watt gezet kon worden ?
dus dan kom ik uit op een amp van 2x 2600 Watt @ 4 ohm  voor 4 subs ?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Welke verterker met welke vermogens worden aanbevolen ?
> 
> Heb ergens gelezen dat op de Selenium 1300 watt gezet kon worden ?
> dus dan kom ik uit op een amp van 2x 2600 Watt @ 4 ohm  voor 4 subs ?



Jij kunt goed rekenen. :Big Grin:

----------


## 2mancrew

Heren, 

Zoals ik gister Musicxtra al mailde zijn mijn  kasten af op de  geperforeerde plaat na.
Heb gistermiddag even proef gedraaid met  2 subwoofers per kant (1800 Watt 4 ohms) en ik ben eigen zeer tevreden wat ik hoorde.

Foto's volgen nog maar  wil ze eerst af hebben dan zet ik wel even  een  foto linkje hier neer.

Maar  groot compliment naar Sander voor deze leuke kast.

Mvg

Ed

----------


## MusicXtra

Welke lengte heb je de poorten gemaakt?
Je bent overigens welkom bij me om de tuningsfrequentie te meten en wat vergelijkende testjes te doen met de Nanosub.

----------


## ACSlater

Eindelijk weer eens een update van mijn kant; de Seleniums zijn deze week binnen gekomen en het is nu tijd voor het aansluiten. Ik neem aan dat 2x2,5 mm2 kabel goed genoeg is? Ik gebruik de Neutrik nl4mpr speakon connectors. Ik kan toch gewoon van de twee connectors (per sub) de 1+ en 1- met elkaar verbinden en tevens deze naar de subwoofer toe leiden?

----------


## salsa

Je kabel dikte is voldoende hoor, ik zou dan ook pin bezetting +2 en -2 door solderen naar de volgende Speakon NL4, dan kan je b.v je top aansluiten via deze bezetting en spaar je extra speaker kabel uit.
Dan kan je een 4 aderig kabel gebruiken voor je hele set.

Dave

----------


## Waveform

Waarom niet alle pinnen doorsolderen, zodat je beide connectors zowel als input als link kan gebruiken. Je moet er dan gewoon aan denken je subs op pin 1+ 1- aan te sluiten en je toppen op 2+ 2-.

Zo hoort het ook  :Wink:

----------


## ACSlater

Oja ik vroeg me al af waarom er in vredesnaam 4 polige Neutriks waren. De kans dat ik ooit een 4 kanaals versterker gebruik is niet zo groot maar dan heb ik in ieder geval nog de mogelijkheid zonder dat ik weer moet solderen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Je bedoelt waarschijnlijk een 8 polige Speakon.
De reden dat die bestaat is dat er vierweg systemen bestaan. :Big Grin: 
En zelf heb ik alleen nog maar 4 kanaals versterkers.
Ben overigens wel heel erg benieuwd hoe je subjes klinken.

----------


## 2mancrew

Goedemorgen,


Was even erg druk met o.a vakantie houden maar Ac ik heb ook gewoon 2.5 kwadraat kabels gebruikt. Werkt erg goed. op +1 en -1 hoor zoals iedereen hier al schreef. Volgende week komt een kameraad van me even de geperforeerde plaat doorslijpen en dan kan ik ook de foto's online plaatsen.

Heb 2 subs per kant getest met een community kast als mid /top er boven en was zeer te spreken over de sound.

@musicextra. ik mail je betreffende afspraak om de kast eens te testen

mvg

Ed

P.s. typfouten zijn mogelijk zit net aan me ochtendkoffie

----------


## DJJJ

Nu je ze al een paar keer hebt gebruikt neem ik aan, hoe bevallen ze?
Heb je ook nog foto's van het hele totaal plaatje?
Wat is het gewicht per subwoofer?
Welke versterker heb je er achter staan? (excuseer me als dat al is gezegd)

Groetjess  :Wink:

----------


## ACSlater

> Nu je ze al een paar keer hebt gebruikt neem ik aan, hoe bevallen ze?
> Heb je ook nog foto's van het hele totaal plaatje?
> Wat is het gewicht per subwoofer?
> Welke versterker heb je er achter staan? (excuseer me als dat al is gezegd)
> 
> Groetjess



Ik heb ze al eens geprobeerd maar heb net een ander huis gekocht en ben vreselijk druk op dit moment. De versterker die ik ervoor gebruik is, op dit moment, een EV Q66 (de ouwe zware uitvoering). Die heeft niet genoeg power maar kan al redelijk knallen met de subs. Omdat ik nog steeds geen grill ervoor heb, zijn ze nog niet mee geweest "on the road".

----------


## 2mancrew

Sorry voor de late reactie, zit middenin een server en firewall verhuizing maar ik heb  mijn subs getest met  een sync 3k6 op de  subs.

Moet de  ultieme  processor settings nog beetje uitvissen maar dat komt goed, setje is nog niet af maar ben er tevreden over wat t aan druk doet.
nu nog keer  zwaardere  amp voor de bassen want ze worden met de 3k6 nog niet echt belast


greetz 

Ed

----------


## Rolandino

Mss instellingen van je processor wat aanpassen.

Wat voor een gebruik je ? 

Had laatst die van Synq in gebruik en daar kwam ook haast niets uit bleek later dat de fabrieksinstellingen van de processor de limiters verkeerd stonden.

Op zich zou de 3K6 genoeg power moeten leveren hoewel hij wel  droog klinkt to de oudere versies die problemen gaven.

Welke instelling gebruik je nu ?

Ik gebruik meestal HP vanaf 37,5 HP 106 op 50hz tussen de +3 en +6db  en op de 100hz tussen de -3 enn -12db 

Ligt aan je persoonlijke smaak natuurlijk. 

De gebruikte X-over is natuurlijk ook persoonlijk 
.
De instelling werkt meestal goed bij mij ligt eraan welke kast ik erachter zet.

----------


## MusicXtra

Een cross-over instelling is altijd afhankelijk van de gebruikte luidspreker, het heeft dus weinig zin om hier allerlei processor settings te gaan posten.

----------


## Rolandino

Deze settings gebruik ik op verschillende speakers en kasten en heb er geen problemen mee hoor. Hoewel er idd verschil is met bepaalde kasten.

Het is altijd het proberen waard. Mss heeft ie er niets aan maar niet geschoten is altijd mis

Zoals ik ook schreef smaken verschillen ook bij gebruik van de verschillende filters.

----------


## 2mancrew

Beste rolandino,

Ik gebruik een xilica xp 4080 als proc.
De  sync 3k6  levert 1800 watt per kanaal aan 4 ohm.
Die speakers kunnen veel meer vermogen aan dus zit te denken aan een deftigere amp. Wat dat word is nog toekomst.

@musicextra. Heb het te druk gehad om een afspraak te maken en ik vind je pannama ontwerp erg goed er uit zien. Hoe het klinkt dat weet ik denk ik wel 

greetz

Ed

----------


## MusicXtra

> @musicextra. Heb het te druk gehad om een afspraak te maken en ik vind je pannama ontwerp erg goed er uit zien. Hoe het klinkt dat weet ik denk ik wel 
> 
> greetz
> 
> Ed



Kalm aan, het loopt niet weg. :Big Grin: 
Is geen Panama ontwerp maar dat is wel de eerste klant die met het systeem werkt.

----------


## ethen

hallo,

Ik ben van plan om 1 sub te gaan maken. voor bij mij thuis.
Nu heb ik een versterker staan ( dap palladium 1600 ) maar die levert 1600 watt gebrugt, en de sub kan makkelijk 1300 wat aan.
nu mijn vraag, zou de sub ook 1600 watt aan kunnen?
of word dit teveel?

----------


## MusicXtra

> hallo,
> 
> zou de sub ook 1600 watt aan kunnen?
> of word dit teveel?



Ja hoor, dat zal geen enkel probleem opleveren en al helemaal niet voor thuisgebruik, daar zul je de sub niet de hele avond vol belasten.

----------


## ethen

> Ja hoor, dat zal geen enkel probleem opleveren en al helemaal niet voor thuisgebruik, daar zul je de sub niet de hele avond vol belasten.



nee inderdaad niet

oja. weet iemand toevallig in de buurt van nijmegen waar je hout kunt laten zagen via cnc machine's
ps musicxtra heb je ook nog die cnc file's voor het ontwerp?
En heb net even lopen google naar een grill voor de speakers maar die kan ik niet vinden heeft iemand nog een tip.

alvast bedankt.

----------


## ethen

hallo,

weet iemand een site die wel naar nederland toe stuurt.
Ik ben aan het zoeken geweest maar de site die ik zag stuurt alleen maar naar amerika.
waar moet ik hem dan bestellen?
En die anderen vragen hoeven niet meer heb ik toch nog weten tevinden.

Alvast bedankt

----------


## ethen

> hallo,
> 
> weet iemand een site die wel naar nederland toe stuurt.
> Ik ben aan het zoeken geweest maar de site die ik zag stuurt alleen maar naar amerika.
> waar moet ik hem dan bestellen?
> En die anderen vragen hoeven niet meer heb ik toch nog weten tevinden.
> 
> Alvast bedankt



 niemand een iedee?

----------


## MusicXtra

Er zijn bedrijven zat die perfoplaat verkopen, zoek eens op plaatmateriaal, perfoplaat, strekgaas, geperforeerd staalplaat, etc.

----------


## ethen

> Er zijn bedrijven zat die perfoplaat verkopen, zoek eens op plaatmateriaal, perfoplaat, strekgaas, geperforeerd staalplaat, etc.



sorry musicxtra. had even er bij moeten zeggen dat ik alleen nog de speaker zoek.
maar ik vind alleen maar bedrijven in amerika, maar die versturen niet naar nederland.
weet jij en toevallig 1.
 en heb jij ook de bestanden die je nodig heb voor een cnc machine?
als je die hebt wil je die dan sturen naar m.louis_lltv@hotmail.com

alvast bedankt.

----------


## Richnies2000

na een lange tijd drukte toch een gaatje gevonden om wat plankjes te zagen  :Big Grin: 

ga ook een 2tal subjes bouwen 

Hierbij eerste foto's




hier een foto van de eerste freesrandjes



en uiteraard wegens de kou ook maar een kacheltje 



snel volgt een update!

Greetz

----------


## I.T. drive in

hallo,

Ik ben bezig er ook een te bouwen. De sub die ik nu heb is zeer zwak.
Dus wou ik deze bouwen om wat meer sub te krijgen.
Mijn oude sub was actief en dat vond ik wel prettig, dus wou ik de ingebouwde versterker in deze sub zetten. De oude sub had een rms vermogen van 600watt.
De selenium speaker die erin komt heeft een rms vermogen van 800watt.
Kan ik dan de inbouw versterker erin hangen zonder dat die ontploft?
de versterker heeft een ingebouwd cross-over, hoe die ingesteld staat weet ik niet want ik kan nergens de specs. vinden. 
De versterker komt uit deze sub: WebCatalogue - WebCatalogue

M.V.G. idzard

----------


## MusicXtra

> hallo,
> Kan ik dan de inbouw versterker erin hangen zonder dat die ontploft?
> de versterker heeft een ingebouwd cross-over, hoe die ingesteld staat weet ik niet want ik kan nergens de specs. vinden. 
> De versterker komt uit deze sub: WebCatalogue - WebCatalogue
> 
> M.V.G. idzard



Ja, want een versterker kan nooit weten hoeveel vermogen de aangesloten speaker mag hebben, je zult alleen niet het maximale uit de sub weten te halen.
Het is alleen wel handig om de specs van die versterker te weten.

----------


## 4AC

> hallo,
> 
> Ik ben bezig er ook een te bouwen. De sub die ik nu heb is zeer zwak.
> Dus wou ik deze bouwen om wat meer sub te krijgen.
> Mijn oude sub was actief en dat vond ik wel prettig, dus wou ik de ingebouwde versterker in deze sub zetten. De oude sub had een rms vermogen van 600watt.
> De selenium speaker die erin komt heeft een rms vermogen van 800watt.
> Kan ik dan de inbouw versterker erin hangen zonder dat die ontploft?
> de versterker heeft een ingebouwd cross-over, hoe die ingesteld staat weet ik niet want ik kan nergens de specs. vinden. 
> De versterker komt uit deze sub: WebCatalogue - WebCatalogue
> ...



De link werkt niet, geef anders even een merk+model.

Bij een zwakke sub zit in 9 van de 10 gevallen ook een zwakke versterker. Puur logica. Daarnaast voldoet deze niet aan de rms-vermogen speaker X 1,5 - 2 = versterker-vermogen regel. Dit beide doet mij vermoeden dat de versterker niet bepaalt gaat voldoen voor deze speaker.

Punt is namelijk dat je bij een versterker graag wat meer vermogen achter de hand wilt. In de gevallen dat je nét een tandje harder wilt zal je versterker in de clip raken en blokgolven naar je speaker sturen. Daar zijn speakers nooit zo blij mee en het kan daardoor tot schade leiden (bij je speaker, maar ook bij je versterker).

Om kosten te besparen zou je dus wel de versterker kunnen gebruiken, maar je moet deze uit de clip houden en daardoor haal je niet alles uit je speaker wat erin zit. Das jammer, maar in sommige gevallen prima te doen hoor. Ik wil je adviseren om de versterker NIET in de sub te bouwen, maar los te houden in een andere behuizing (even creatief wezen en daarbij de veiligheid in stand houden, denk aan koeling van de versterker e.d.). Ik zeg dit, omdat je in de toekomst ongetwijfeld meer zult willen, uitbreiden en zo. Dan kun je prima de versterker vervangen voor een beter apparaat en zit je niet met een gapend gat achterin je sub. OF je moet dan weer kiezen voor een inbouwversterker, maar deze zijn vaak duur of voldoen niet helemaal. En of ze in het gat zullen passen van je versterkertje uit je oude sub kun je helemaal betwijfelen...

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Sander was me net voor, excuse moi.

----------


## ethen

> hallo,
> 
> Ik ben bezig er ook een te bouwen. De sub die ik nu heb is zeer zwak.
> Dus wou ik deze bouwen om wat meer sub te krijgen.
> Mijn oude sub was actief en dat vond ik wel prettig, dus wou ik de ingebouwde versterker in deze sub zetten. De oude sub had een rms vermogen van 600watt.
> De selenium speaker die erin komt heeft een rms vermogen van 800watt.
> Kan ik dan de inbouw versterker erin hangen zonder dat die ontploft?
> de versterker heeft een ingebouwd cross-over, hoe die ingesteld staat weet ik niet want ik kan nergens de specs. vinden. 
> De versterker komt uit deze sub: WebCatalogue - WebCatalogue
> ...



hallo,

Ik ben ook bezig met het zagen van het hout maar ik ben nog steeds op zoek naar de selenium speaker maar ik heb overal al gezocht, contact opgenomen met bedrijven. maar niemand kan hem leveren.
als ik vragen mag waar ga jij hem bestellen of waar heb jij hem besteld?
alvast bedankt.
met vriendelijke groeten michiel

----------


## Janpa

Ik kan de speakers bestellen bij de fabriek voor mij zelf ga ik er 4 bestellen. Ik wil best een 3e setje bij bestellen. :Smile:

----------


## ethen

> Ik kan de speakers bestellen bij de fabriek voor mij zelf ga ik er 4 bestellen. Ik wil best een 3e setje bij bestellen.



hallo,

oke hoeveel kost zo speaker bij die fabriek als ik vragen mag.
alvast bedankt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zou eerst de sub eens bouwen en dan op die inbouwversterker proberen zonder dat deze ingebouwd zit. Probeer hem dan ook eens op een versterker die ca. 1300 Watt @ 8 Ohm geeft en neem daarna pas de beslissing of je gaten in de kasten voor de inbouwversterker gaat zagen.

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Ik wil je adviseren om de versterker NIET in de sub te bouwen, maar los te houden in een andere behuizing (even creatief wezen en daarbij de veiligheid in stand houden, denk aan koeling van de versterker e.d.).



Dit is inderdaad een uitstekend idee.
Laatst weer in een zwembad gedraaid en toen werd hij heet genoeg om mijn koffie warm te houden.  :EEK!:  Dan kan ik er meteen een goede koeling in zetten.
Moet ik dan een connector plaatje maken in de behuizing met een speakon, vervolgens een speakon aansluiting in de sub maken?
Dit lijkt mij de meest simpele oplossing.
Mijn oude sub was een uit de Ibiza Sound cube 1521 serie.
vooralsnog was ik erg tevreden over deze set, alleen de subwoofer is crap.

@japan, Wat is je e-mail dan kan ik je ff mailen over de selenium speaker.  :Cool:

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Zou eerst de sub eens bouwen en dan op die inbouwversterker proberen zonder dat deze ingebouwd zit. Probeer hem dan ook eens op een versterker die ca. 1300 Watt @ 8 Ohm geeft en neem daarna pas de beslissing of je gaten in de kasten voor de inbouwversterker gaat zagen.



Dit kan natuurlijk ook.
Ik heb hem net ff opengeschroefd, de woofer die erin zit geeft aan: 4.2 Ohms.
Is dit ongv. hetzelfde als 4Ohm? 
Die 0,2 weerstand maakt volgens mij niet super veel uit.
Maar de selenium is 8Ohm, wordt het vermogen dan niet gehalveerd?

----------


## 4AC

> Mijn oude sub was een uit de Ibiza Sound cube 1521 serie.
> vooralsnog was ik erg tevreden over deze set, alleen de subwoofer is crap.



Gaat het toevallig om deze set?

Ibiza sound komt uit dezelfde fabriek als Skytronic, alleen het logo lijkt gewijzigd te zijn. Dat doet al mijn enigszins positieve verwachtingen van je oude sub (en dus de versterker) totaal verdwijnen. Als ik jouw was zou ik er alles aan doen om ergens wat centen vandaan te halen en een fatsoenlijke versterker voor deze sub kopen. Je oude sub (en dus de versterker) valt onder de categorie, euh, 'ronduit ruk' en als je de sub van MusicXtra aan gaat sluiten op een dergelijke versterker doe je zowel de sub als de bouwer tekort (haha). De verwachtingen die je van deze sub zou mogen hebben kan hij door de versterker uit je oude kast gewoon niet waarmaken. En dat is jammer.

Je toppen (zo durf ik ze eigenlijk niet eens te noemen) zijn om eerlijk te zijn geen schijntje beter als je subs, qua kwaliteit. Een crappy woofer, een belachelijk hoorntje en als klap op de vuurpijl een piëzo voor het tophoog. Heb je er al eens iets anders naast gezet? Dan zul je horen wat je mist. Of in het geval van de piëzo, dat je kast een eigen tintje aan de muziek mee geeft. Maar goed, als jij er tevreden mee bent dan is het natuurlijk prima om je centen te investeren in de sub, waar je niet tevreden mee bent. De sub die je nu aan het bouwen is al een flinke stap in de goede richting, hopen dat je dat aan gaat houden! Maar dat je in ieder geval de mening (en wat feiten) van een ander weet.

Mvg,

Teun

Edit: ik zie dat ik vergeten ben te melden dat je de versterker in je sub NIET 800 watt RMS is. Dit is een piek-vermogen onder de meest ideale omstandigheden. Met minder dan de helft aan RMS vermogen mag je al blij zijn...

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Gaat het toevallig om deze set



Ja, dat klopt.
Dat ibiza sound uit de skytronic hoek komt was mij niet bekend.
Voor zover ik weet klinkt skytec nog rukker, en ik heb er zeker wel eens goed spul tussen gehad om te vergelijken.  Ik heb hem geloof ik ooit eens vergeleken met een RCF art top, welke dat was weet ik niet meer precies.
Verder heb ik de sub vergeleken met een stel gehuurde zelfbouw subs, geladen met een RCF speaker. Natuurlijk bleef er niks over van mijn subje.
Dit was afgelopen dinsdag, en voor mij ook de aanleiding om deze sub te gaan bouwen. Die versterker kan ik er eerst nog wel bij huren e.v.t.
Dan heb ik een goede sub+crown versterker.
Op dit moment ben ik hout aan het inslaan, en moet ik de speaker ff bestellen.

----------


## ethen

en moet ik de speaker ff bestellen.[/QUOTE]

hallo,

Ik heb het hout al gezaagt maar ik kan alleen die selium speaker nergens kopen.
waar ga jij die halen, Heeft u messchien een link ofzo.
alvast bedankt.
gr. michiel

----------


## Richnies2000

Kleine update

Na flink wat freeswerk bijna klaar met frezen, nog alleen de gaten voor de aansluitpaneeltjes frezen  :Smile: 

hieronder een aantal foto's van front, side panel en bottom panel  :Cool: 

Fijne feestdagen allen!

----------


## hardstyle

Ziet er netjes uit, de handvaten zijn zo te zien erg goed gelukt :Wink: 
Ik ben beniewd naar het eindresultaat.

----------


## MusicXtra

Heel sjiek, wie komt er eens bij mij langs om het een en ander te meten en hem te vergelijken met een Nanosub?

----------


## Richnies2000

> Heel sjiek, wie komt er eens bij mij langs om het een en ander te meten en hem te vergelijken met een Nanosub?



heej sander,

ik kom uiteraard langs!! moet toch nog binnenkort langskomen!

Grt Richard

----------


## Richnies2000

> Ziet er netjes uit, de handvaten zijn zo te zien erg goed gelukt
> Ik ben beniewd naar het eindresultaat.



 
handvaten was idd niet makkelijk maar heb nu een mooie mal!

----------


## Richnies2000

in de late en vroege uurtjes vandaag toch nog even wat gedaan, alle handvaten zijn afgerond, geschuurd en gedaan, kan nu de binnenkanten gaan rollen met warnex, helaas kwam ik er achter dat ik geen rollertje had :Confused:  dus moet wachten tot een later tijdstip

----------


## frederic

> in de late en vroege uurtjes vandaag toch nog even wat gedaan, alle handvaten zijn afgerond, geschuurd en gedaan, kan nu de binnenkanten gaan rollen met warnex, helaas kwam ik er achter dat ik geen rollertje had dus moet wachten tot een later tijdstip



Waarom wil je de binnekanten doen met warnex? Dat is niet gebruikelijk.
Gebruik gewoon zwarte verf? Kost een hoop dure warnex.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Gebruik gewoon zwarte verf? Kost een hoop dure warnex.



Volgens mij is Warnex niet echt duurder dan verf..
En als het al duurder zou zijn, wat heb je nou helemaal voor twee kastjes nodig, dus wat is per saldo je besparing?

----------


## Richnies2000

> Waarom wil je de binnekanten doen met warnex? Dat is niet gebruikelijk.
> Gebruik gewoon zwarte verf? Kost een hoop dure warnex.



ik doe alleen de eerste stukken van de poorten en de binnenkanten van de handgrepen

denk dat ik daar niet zo veel mee zal besparen  :Smile:  bovendien weet ik niet of gewone zwarte verf en warnex vriendjes van elkaar zijn..

----------


## ACSlater

> ik doe alleen de eerste stukken van de poorten en de binnenkanten van de handgrepen
> 
> denk dat ik daar niet zo veel mee zal besparen  bovendien weet ik niet of gewone zwarte verf en warnex vriendjes van elkaar zijn..



Ik heb de binnenkant van de handvatten voor de montage in de Warnex gezet, met uitzondering van de plaatsen waar lijm op moest. Achteraf gezien kun je ook nog prima in de handvatten verven met een rollertje. Dit hoeft dus niet persé van te voren. De baspoorten heb ik met een spuitbus matzwart gespoten want ik had net niet genoeg Warnex. Er komt toch een grille met foam voor uiteindelijk (die er bij mij nog steeds niet op zit  :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## Janpa

Ik heb mijn kasjes bijna klaar echter nog een vraagje het dempingsmateriaal moet je daar de binnenkant compleet mee bekleden? Ik moet zeggen dat de Warnex een zeer goed afwerkings resultaat geeft. Ik zou er graag een paar foto's van plaatsen alleen krijg ik het hier niet voor elkaar :-(. Ik moet nu alleen nog wachten op de speakers die de 2de week van januari binnen komen.

----------


## Richnies2000

> Ik heb mijn kasjes bijna klaar echter nog een vraagje het dempingsmateriaal moet je daar de binnenkant compleet mee bekleden? Ik moet zeggen dat de Warnex een zeer goed afwerkings resultaat geeft. Ik zou er graag een paar foto's van plaatsen alleen krijg ik het hier niet voor elkaar :-(. Ik moet nu alleen nog wachten op de speakers die de 2de week van januari binnen komen.



mail de foto's maar naar "username" at hotmail dot com

----------


## I.T. drive in

@Musicxtra,

Ik kan de speaker nergens vinden op google behalve bij webshops in de V.S. die niet naar Nl sturen.
Ik heb je nog gemailed, maar zou je misschien ook  voor de andere mensen een leverancier of iets dergelijke hier neer willen zetten?

----------


## Richnies2000

zou het geen leuk idee zijn als start voor het nieuwe jaar een heftige zelfbouw top!! :Big Grin:

----------


## salsa

> @Musicxtra,
> 
> Ik kan de speaker nergens vinden op google behalve bij webshops in de V.S. die niet naar Nl sturen.
> Ik heb je nog gemailed, maar zou je misschien ook  voor de andere mensen een leverancier of iets dergelijke hier neer willen zetten?



Om welke speakers gaat het?

Ik zit op Aruba en misschien kan ik je helpen?

Selenium luidsprekers hebben wij in ons pakket.

Dave R.

----------


## Richnies2000

> Om welke speakers gaat het?
> 
> Ik zit op Aruba en misschien kan ik je helpen?
> 
> Selenium luidsprekers hebben wij in ons pakket.
> 
> Dave R.



 
15sws800

Richard

----------


## Jan van Duren

vond deze link 

Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau

en deze 

http://www.selenium.com.br/index.php...s#/OndeComprar

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik kan ze wel leveren maar zit daar niet echt om te springen, dit omdat het heel lastig zaken doen is met Selenium. Pas na twee weken reageren op een mail en beloven dat iets verstuurd is terwijl dat niet het geval is, enzovoort.

----------


## hardstyle

Worden ze gemaakt in Italië ofzo? Daar is dat ook zo'n ramp. :Mad:

----------


## MusicXtra

Fabriek staat in Brazilië.

----------


## Richnies2000

vandaag even flink de vaart erachter gezet,

hier het resultaat:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ziet er deftig uit, zou alleen de gaten voor de speakons als één groot gat uitvoeren, dat maakt het mogelijk om de aansluitingen van tevoren te bedraden.
Dit is trouwens geen berken multi wat jij gebruikt of zie ik dat verkeerd?

----------


## Richnies2000

> Ziet er deftig uit, zou alleen de gaten voor de speakons als één groot gat uitvoeren, dat maakt het mogelijk om de aansluitingen van tevoren te bedraden.
> Dit is trouwens geen berken multi wat jij gebruikt of zie ik dat verkeerd?



 
als ik daar dan 1 groot gat van maak hoe gaat ik dat gat dan weer dichtkrijgen?   staal bewerken is namelijk niet mijn grootste hobby!! 


gedeeltelijk zie je het goed tiz berken en popelieren,

kheb ongeveer heel amsterdam afgebeld voor een paar plaatjes berken maar dat was overal niet leverbaar, had iets met een importeur te maken die niets importeerde of weet ik veel wat...  vandaar een andere houtkeuze!

Grt

----------


## Richnies2000

vanavond nog even terug de garage ingedoken om wat kleine dingen te doen, heb de randen vlak gevreesd, de pootjes eronder gezet en de bovenkantjes ingevreesd

en in de eerste zit nu de speaker!

----------


## MusicXtra

> als ik daar dan 1 groot gat van maak hoe gaat ik dat gat dan weer dichtkrijgen?   staal bewerken is namelijk niet mijn grootste hobby!! 
> 
> Grt



Dat grote gat vul je vervolgens op met een aansluitplaat:-)
Zie nu ook dat ik het zelf zo op tekening heb gezet, ervan uitgaande dat metaalbewerken niet de grootste hobby van de meeste bouwers is. :Wink:

----------


## Richnies2000

> Dat grote gat vul je vervolgens op met een aansluitplaat:-)
> Zie nu ook dat ik het zelf zo op tekening heb gezet, ervan uitgaande dat metaalbewerken niet de grootste hobby van de meeste bouwers is.



 
maar je mag wel een 2tal plaatjes voor me maken hoor!! 

frees ik die gaten wel open!

----------


## Mark Vriens

Ik neem aan dat MusicXtra een van deze bedoeld:
Schotel | inbouwschotel | inbouwschotels | montageplaat | fliteware | zelfbouw flightcase

----------


## Janpa

Ziet er netjes uit de foto's van 2000. Maar hoor ik dat Senenium traag is met leveren?
Daar heb ik tot opheden nog geen last van gehad. Eens afwachten wat er met mijn laatste bestelling gebeurd. Het mail verkeer met ze loopt bij mij tot op heden ook vrij vlot.Ik heb overigens nu 4 speakers in bestelling staan bij ze. Ik weet wel dat het even duurt voor dat de douane ze in klaart. Ik heb daar ook last van met recoon leveringen uit america.

----------


## Richnies2000

> Ik neem aan dat MusicXtra een van deze bedoeld:
> Schotel | inbouwschotel | inbouwschotels | montageplaat | fliteware | zelfbouw flightcase



nee Musicxtra  bedoelt een vlakke plaat met daar in 2  g-size gaten

----------


## 4AC

Het zou prima kunnen dat Sander dit bedoelt:

Dat zie je wel vaker bij zelfbouw. Er is ook nog een andere versie, waarbij de aansluitingen _onder een hoek verzonken_ zitten, zo ongeveer. Dat voorkomt beschadigingen aan de speakon-aansluiting en bij installaties kan de kast dichter bij een muur geplaatst worden.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## hardstyle

Google Afbeeldingen resultaat voor http://www.performing-musician.com/pm/mar09/images/JBL_EON_4.jpg
Op zo'n manier bedoel je.

----------


## 4AC

Gewoon deze of deze. It's that easy.
Al vindt ik een verzonken (rechthoekig) deel in het hout met daarin verzonken gaten voor de Speakon ook erg fraai. Gewoon allemaal met een frees, of een CNC.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## hardstyle

Ja, ik bedoelde de 1ste. Nam de EON even als voorbeeld :Cool:

----------


## Richnies2000

wat ik bedoel is gewoone en vlak metaal plaatje op het achterste stukje hout hierdoor valt het hout weg,  foto helaas niet beschikbaar op dit moment 

musicxtra jij hebt die vast wel!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mark Vriens

HK heeft het ook volgens mij, het verzonken speakonchassis in een aantal speakers verwerkt. 't Zelfde geldt voor EV. Ik vind het er mooier uitzien en op je kabel komt zo ook minder spanning te staan. Er zijn erg veel mogelijkheden om het te doen, het is maar wat je mooi vindt staan  :Wink:

----------


## Richnies2000

vandaag nog even de laatste randen glad gevreesd, en de fronten recht gefreesd 

op naar de test!

----------


## Richnies2000

Hier het achterkantje wat ik bedoelde

----------


## MusicXtra

Vanmiddag heb ik zelf dan voor het eerst mijn ontwerp in het eggie gezien en beluisterd, heel netjes gebouwd door Richnies2000.
Het is een mooi compact kastje en de eerste indruk van de klank is heel erg goed, kastje gaat mooi diep en geeft meer druk dan de Nanosub die dan ook een heel stuk kleiner is. Moet er wel bij vermelden dat de sub voorzien is van de 15SWS1100 in plaats van de 15SWS800, deze laatste heeft een iets lager rendement maar weegt ook een stukje minder.
Zal morgen kijken of ik tijd heb wat metingen te doen en die hier te posten.

----------


## Richnies2000

Zelf hoorde ik ook hem vanmiddag voor het eerst, best indrukwekkend wat er uit dat kastje komt, als je hem naast de nano sub neerzet viel mij op dat eigenlijk  het kastje niet zo heel veel groter is als de nano sub een paar cm breder en een cm of 5? hoger   wel moet ik daar bij zeggen dat de nano sub weer een stukje langer is! 

idd weegt de 1100 w versie 3,5 kg meer maarja die laatste 3,5 kilo maakt op het totaalgewicht ook niet veel uit! 

we wachten morgen de rest van de resultaten af! 

Grt Richard

----------


## Janpa

Mede forum Collegas,

Hier bij de link naar de fotos.

Project minisub | MijnAlbum - Fotoalbum Gratis Online!

----------


## MusicXtra

Zijn erg kleine foto's maar ook deze lijken erg op het ontwerp. :Big Grin: 
(P.S. Uitdaagingen schrijf je als uitdagingen, net als problemen) :Wink:

----------


## Timothy

> idd weegt de 1100 w versie 3,5 kg meer maarja die laatste 3,5 kilo maakt op het totaalgewicht ook niet veel uit!



Over hoeveel kilo's spreken we in het totaal dan?
Is dit kistje door 1 persoon te tillen en verplaatsen? (Ik zie immers 2 handvaten per zijde waardoor ik vermoed dat hij toch met 2 personen moet verplaatst worden?)

----------


## ethen

hallo,

Ik beging toch wel heel er nieuwgierig te worden van hoeveel db ze nu daat werkelijk kunnen geven en hoe lag ze gaan.

----------


## Janpa

Hey Sander,

Dankje voor de NL tip  :Big Grin: 
Ik hoop deze week de spaekers binnen te krijgen, dan maar eens kijken wat ze produceeren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richnies2000

> Over hoeveel kilo's spreken we in het totaal dan?
> Is dit kistje door 1 persoon te tillen en verplaatsen? (Ik zie immers 2 handvaten per zijde waardoor ik vermoed dat hij toch met 2 personen moet verplaatst worden?)



nog niet op de weegschaal gehad maar zijn goed te tillen die kastjes, natuurlijk weegt het kastje geen 10 kg maar denk een kilo of 30? a 35

----------


## Mark Vriens

Wat ben je nou totaal kwijt aan bouwen (uren)?
En wat kost zo'n ding nou per stuk? Zonder versterker  :Wink: 
Ben van plan misschien ooit nog 1tje te gaan bouwen

----------


## Richnies2000

> Mede forum Collegas,
> 
> Hier bij de link naar de fotos.
> 
> Project minisub | MijnAlbum - Fotoalbum Gratis Online!



 
zien er netjes uit die kastjes!! 

1 kleine vraag wat is die witte rand in de kastjes aan de onderkant? 

Welke drivers ga je erin stoppen?

Grt

----------


## PeterSchut

[FONT=Verdana]Er zijn straks een aardig aantal gebruikers van dit ontwerp, dat heb je mooi gedaan MusicXtra.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Ik zou ze best wel eens naast mijn subje willen houden, en kijken of ik terecht eigenwijs ben geweest een voor de 4 Ohm 18sound unit heb gekozen, en dus of hij bij kan blijven met deze iets grotere sub.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Volgens WinISD heeft de 8 Ohm unit (en wellicht de Selenium driver) een iets grote kast nodig voor de zelfde frequentie curve performance (-3dB punt).[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dat is ook bij deze zelfbouw sub naar de wensen van de forummers want volgens mij komt die op ongeveer 100 liter netto (dus met het volume van de poorten en de driver eraf gehaald). Mijn Sub is 80 liter netto.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]In theorie gaat mijn subje een dB zachter, maar dan moet je wel 1400W aan 8 Ohm in jouw sub stoppen, en 1400W aan 4 Ohm in mijn sub.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]1400 wat is iets makkelijker aan 4 Ohm met de meeste versterkers.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Door de iets grote poort (296cm2 vs 186cm2) is de gain van mijn poort een dB hoger wat je weer terug ziet in de conus uitslag die daardoor wat lager wordt op zijn piek rond 65Hz, en dus zal de vervorming daar ook lager zijn.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Een hoop gerommel in de marge, maar toch wel een interessante test.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Wat je aan de TS parameters ziet is dat moderne drivers steeds meer geoptimaliseerd worden voor kleine kasten.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Verder alle succes met alle bouwplannen want het is een hele leuke bezigheid.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Wat is overigens de poort lengte geworden? Voor een afstemming van rond de 45Hz kom ik op een lengte van 19 cm in deze sub (correctie stond eerst 5) [/FONT]

----------


## MusicXtra

> [FONT=Verdana][/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Door de iets grote poort (296cm2 vs 186cm2) is de gain van mijn poort een dB hoger wat je weer terug ziet in de conus uitslag die daardoor wat lager wordt op zijn piek rond 65Hz, en dus zal de vervorming daar ook lager zijn.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Een hoop gerommel in de marge, maar toch wel een interessante test.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Wat je aan de TS parameters ziet is dat moderne drivers steeds meer geoptimaliseerd worden voor kleine kasten.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Verder alle succes met alle bouwplannen want het is een hele leuke bezigheid.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Wat is overigens de poort lengte geworden? Voor een afstemming van rond de 45Hz kom ik op een lengte van slechts 5 cm in deze sub[/FONT]



Ik heb op dit moment de sub van Richard op de zaak staan om wat metingen aan te doen, je bent van harte welkom om jouw ontwerp ernaast te zetten voor een vergelijking. :Wink: 
Zodra ik even tijd heb gevonden om te meten zal ik de resultaten hier posten, wel is het zo dat Richard de 15SWS1100 heeft gebruikt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Vandaag metingen gedaan aan het subje, helaas is er bij het opslaan van de grafieken iets fout gegaan, had alle metingen op de forumsub en de Nanosub gedaan om een mooi vergelijk te maken. :Mad: 
Zal alle metingen morgen nogmaals doen en dan de grafieken goed op te slaan.
 De afstemfrequentie is 39Hz tegenover 41 Hz voor de Nanosub dus de poortlengte zoals op de tekeningen staat aangegeven is helemaal goed.
Wel had het exemplaar wat last van poortruis maar waarschijnlijk komt dat door wat lekkage omdat de poorten slechts met een paar schroeven vast zitten.

----------


## I.T. drive in

hallo allen,

Ik ben vandaag ook begonnen met het zagen van het hout.
Ik heb nu alle grote delen gezaagd en wat bracing.
Alleen waar moet ik die 6mm latjes plaatsen?
verder zal ik morgen ff paar plaatjes proberen te schieten.
Ik heb de speaker ook besteld dus hoop dat die snel komt  :Cool:

----------


## Richnies2000

> hallo allen,
> 
> Ik ben vandaag ook begonnen met het zagen van het hout.
> Ik heb nu alle grote delen gezaagd en wat bracing.
> Alleen waar moet ik die 6mm latjes plaatsen?
> verder zal ik morgen ff paar plaatjes proberen te schieten.
> Ik heb de speaker ook besteld dus hoop dat die snel komt



heb ik ook al eens over zitten piekeren ik heb ze totnu toe over misschien vul latjes voor de fronten?

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier dan eindelijk wat grafiekjes.

----------


## ethen

hallo,

musicxtra weet jij toevallig ook hoeveel db hij neer kan zetten of is dat niet gemeten.

----------


## MusicXtra

> hallo,
> 
> musicxtra weet jij toevallig ook hoeveel db hij neer kan zetten of is dat niet gemeten.



Ik beschik helaas niet over een gecalibreerde meetopstelling maar denk dat 120-123 dB wel haalbaar zou moeten zijn.

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Ik heb de binnenkant van de handvatten voor de montage in de Warnex gezet, met uitzondering van de plaatsen waar lijm op moest. Achteraf gezien kun je ook nog prima in de handvatten verven met een rollertje. Dit hoeft dus niet persé van te voren. De baspoorten heb ik met een spuitbus matzwart gespoten want ik had net niet genoeg Warnex. Er komt toch een grille met foam voor uiteindelijk (die er bij mij nog steeds niet op zit  )



Kun je misschien eens een foto posten hoe hij eruit komt te zien in de warnex?

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hierbij in ieder geval mijn foto's van wat ik tot nu toe heb gedaan.

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Heb je dit niet met een te grove zaag gezaagt? Allemaal die houtsplinters?
Het lijken me wel erg praktische kastjes die MusicXtra heeft ontworpen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Heb je dit niet met een te grove zaag gezaagt? Allemaal die houtsplinters?
> Het lijken me wel erg praktische kastjes die MusicXtra heeft ontworpen.



Dat dacht ik eerst ook, maar bij een paar platen heb ik die weggeschuurd en het valt reuze mee.

----------


## Richnies2000

Hierbij mijn eerste kastje in de warnex de 2de gaat er vandeweek in maar moet hem alleen nog terug ophalen want hij is nog in bezit van musicxtra





en erg off topic maar toch wel leuk om te zien, 

als je normaal de hond in de pot vind... hoe moet je dit dan noemen??



grt!!

----------


## I.T. drive in

Dat ziet er allemaal netjes uit,
Ik denk dat het "de kat in de kast vinden" wordt  :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

Hihi, superlief hoe dieren zich soms verbonden voelen met subwoofers. Maar goed.

Ik meen hier wat te zien op je aansluitpaneel, heb je hier een logo op gemaakt of iets dergelijks? Of gebruik je het aansluitpaneel van een ander kastje?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Richnies2000

De kat lag in een ander leeg kastje de naam zal ik daar van maar niet noemen  :Smile:  

dat "logo" wat je ziet is een kloddertje geknoeide warnex!! er zitten nog geen gaten in mn aansluitpanelen 

Grt Richard

----------


## teunos

> Hihi, superlief hoe dieren zich soms verbonden voelen met subwoofers. Maar goed.
> 
> Ik meen hier wat te zien op je aansluitpaneel, heb je hier een logo op gemaakt of iets dergelijks? Of gebruik je het aansluitpaneel van een ander kastje?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Een fk1 infrabass in je woonkamer, ik weet niet hoe je dat aan je vrouw wil uit leggen, maar dat lijkt me wel een beetje overkill Wel geweldig leuk. :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

Inderdaad echt geweldig wat hij in zijn kamer heeft, niet normaal. Aangezien hij als beroep DJ is (Deadmau5), en nog succesvol ook, zal zijn vrouw er zeker mee akkoord gaan. Ik bedoel; als er geld mee verdient kan worden...

Het zijn trouwens twee Resolution 1.5's en een Minibass 212, als ik dat zo in het filmpje zie. Een infrabass zou HELEMAAL te gek voor woorden zijn, haha.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## teunos

Sorry, je hebt helemaal gelijk het is inderdaad een minibass212. Die kende ik overigens nog niet, ben wel bekend met de infrabass en aangezien deze hetzelfde uiterlijk heeft. Niet echt mini met een lengte van 1m.
Verder zal het wel een verkleinde versie zijn van de infrabass gezien de verhoudingen tussen de afmetingen.

Groetjes,
Teun.

----------


## PeterSchut

Sorry voor de late reactie, maar zat in het buitenland.

Met betrekking tot de metingen:
Ik denk dat de kast te laag getuned is. Deze curve laat zien dat er een gat ontstaat tussen de 50 en 80 Hz. Dat kan een keuze zijn, maar lijkt mij een beetje zonde. Als je tuned op 45 a 47 Hz krijg je meer punch en vul je dat gat.
Ik zie dat de nanosub dat ook heeft en natuurlijk is dat met een processor op te lossen. Het zal echter gepaard gaan met meer uitslag en meer vervorming.
Voor de forumsub is dit 6dB en dus 4x het vemogen om dat gat te vullen, bij de nanosub is dat zelfs nog meer. Dat is bij een beetje volume gewoon niet mogelijk.

MusicXtra is dit een bewuste keuze? Of juist in de praktijk gewenst.
Wat ik gemerkt heb bij mijn iets hogere tuning is dat er juist veel 'natuurlijke' energie is die je gratis hebt, en bijna eindeloos dynamisch.

----------


## metalteacher

ik vraag me af hoeveel er gaat overblijven na een metertje of tien. dit lijkt me een nogal doorsnee subje, die weinig tot geen indruk zal maken

----------


## MusicXtra

> ik vraag me af hoeveel er gaat overblijven na  een metertje of tien. dit lijkt me een nogal doorsnee subje, die weinig  tot geen indruk zal maken



Dat zal inderdaad niet heel veel zijn, als je dat wilt zul je toch iets heftigers moeten bouwen. (Zelf pak ik dan lekker een dubbel 18" :Big Grin: )





> MusicXtra is dit een bewuste keuze? Of juist in de praktijk gewenst.
> Wat ik gemerkt heb bij mijn iets hogere tuning is dat er juist veel 'natuurlijke' energie is die je gratis hebt, en bijna eindeloos dynamisch.



Dit is iets wat ieder voor zich kan bepalen, voordeel is dat hij lekker diep gaat maar wil je een hoger rendement dan kun je rustig de poorten iets korter maken. De nanosub is ontworpen als drumfill, bij een hogere tuning ben je, mede door de extreem kleine kast, direct het echte sublaag kwijt.

----------


## Richnies2000

vanavond met de subjes op pad geweest, ik vond het absoluut niet tegenvallen wat er uit die kastjes komt, je moet er wel flinke amp achter hangen maar daar krijg je ook wat voor terug!

poortruis is een stuk minder geworden nadat ik de laatste schroeven en uiteraard de lijm op en in de plankjes heb geschroefd/gesmeerd.

en daarna uiteraard alle lijmresten uit de poorten verwijderd, nu mag ik nog niet 100 spreken want ik heb een 1100w selenium geplaatst ipv de berekende 800

@ peter schut, mocht jij je subs willen vergelijken met sander stel ik mn subs nog een x beschikbaar.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Vandaag weer ff bezig geweest.
Heb nu alles gezaagd en gefreest.
(op de foto's heb ik de bracing er nog niet in)

----------


## PeterSchut

> @ peter schut, mocht jij je subs willen vergelijken met sander stel ik mn subs nog een x beschikbaar.



Die staat, ik heb het alleen erg druk en kan niet ver vooruit plannen.
Maar ik kom er op terug, het kan ook een andere locatie zijn ....

----------


## Richnies2000

> Die staat, ik heb het alleen erg druk en kan niet ver vooruit plannen.
> Maar ik kom er op terug, het kan ook een andere locatie zijn ....



geen probleem ik wil mn 2de sub dan ook echt af hebben, die is nu nog kaal hout

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hallo,

Musicxtra heeft ooit in een ander topic het idee bedacht om eens een keer een test-dag te houden waarbij iedereen zijn zelfgemaakte geluidsset mee kan nemen.
Dan kan peter zijn subjes mooi testen met die van richnies2000 en ik wil zelf het verschil wel eens horen tussen de 15sws800 en de 15sws1100.
Misschien moet ik/iemand een apart topic hiervoor maken als er belangstelling is?

----------


## Richnies2000

> Hallo,
> 
> Musicxtra heeft ooit in een ander topic het idee bedacht om eens een keer een test-dag te houden waarbij iedereen zijn zelfgemaakte geluidsset mee kan nemen.
> Dan kan peter zijn subjes mooi testen met die van richnies2000 en ik wil zelf het verschil wel eens horen tussen de 15sws800 en de 15sws1100.
> Misschien moet ik/iemand een apart topic hiervoor maken als er belangstelling is?



dan ontbreekt de nano sub nog!!

----------


## moderator

Een nieuw topic is wel overzichtelijker!  :Wink:

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hierbij weer een update.
Ik vind zelf de handvatten nogal mislukt  :Frown: 


Ik heb hetzelfde probleem als acslater, het "deksel" voor de handvatten is inderdaar 18,4cm.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Hierbij weer een update.
> Ik vind zelf de handvatten nogal mislukt



Wat voor multiplex is dit het lijkt wel nat, en of het aan het delamineren is. Frezen wordt dan wel heel moeilijk

----------


## MusicXtra

Krijg ook sterk de indruk dat de houtkwaliteit zwaar te wensen overlaat.
Kans is groot dat de kast uiteindelijk ook niet stijf genoeg is, het aanbevolen berken multi bestaat uit 9 lagen welke allemaal heel compact zijn.

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Wat voor multiplex is dit het lijkt wel nat



Dat kan kloppen, ik heb ze in de garage gezet waar het nogal vochtig was, en ben ze toen vergeten  :Embarrassment: 

@musicxtra 
De houtskwaliteit is wel goed, misschien lijkt het slecht omdat alles nog niet geschuurd is.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik hoop het voor je, ik tel slechts 5 laagjes...

----------


## PeterSchut

Het hout dat bij mijn setje gebruikt is heeft volgens mij 11 lagen op 15 mm dikte

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

> Hierbij weer een update.
> Ik vind zelf de handvatten nogal mislukt



Als jezelf de handvatten mislukt vind, kun je er toch nog altijd een inbouw handvat in monteren?:P Ik zeg maar iets he :Big Grin:

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Als jezelf de handvatten mislukt vind, kun je er toch nog altijd een inbouw handvat in monteren?:P Ik zeg maar iets he



De handvatten zijn nog wel bij te werken.

@musicxtra
Ik tel er 7, maar misschien bedoel je alleen de dikkere lagen?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, die buitenste lagen kun je niet echt meetellen. 15 mm berken multi bestaat, zoals Peter al schreef, uit 11 laagjes welke kruislings op elkaar zitten.
Jouw multiplex bevat laagjes die duidelijk van veel mindere kwaliteit zijn, dit zul je zeker merken in de stijfheid van de kast en daarmee dus ook de geluidskwaliteit.
Da's dus eigenlijk heel zonde, vooral omdat berken multi helemaal niet zo duur is.

----------


## Richnies2000

eerste subje volledig klaar  :Smile:  op de statiefflens bovenin die moet nog even wachten omdat ik nog eerst een mal moet maken, ja het is een risico om hem er later in te frezen maarja die moet ik maar nemen!

hier een foto! :Big Grin:

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ziet er netjes uit met dat schuim!
Mijn complimenten, ik ben zelf ook bezig geweest.
Ik heb vorige week zaterdag mijn selenium binnen gekregen. 
Op deze foto zit het speakerpaneel er nog los in, aangezien ik de connector enz. er nog in moet zetten.
De m5 inbusboutjes waren trouwens te klein?

----------


## Richnies2000

ik heb juist nog een maatje korter genomen en die waren zelfs nog lang genoeg ruim zelfs!! 25 mm was aangegeven ik heb er 20 mm ingestopt 

nog even en je bent ook klaar  :Smile:  





> De m5 inbusboutjes waren trouwens te klein?

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hallo,

Morgen heb ik een klus dus heb ik em zover mogelijk af gemaakt.
De warnex/trimite moet er nog op,dus eerst gewoon zwarte verf.
De baspoorten en handvaten worden vanavond nog beter afgewerkt.
Vanavond ook de eerste test, Ik zal proberen ff een video te maken  :Smile:

----------


## Richnies2000

Hier mijn setje subs compleet klaar! 

wegens tijdgebrek heeft de 2de sub een flinke periode moeten wachten om zijn laatste laagjes warnex te krijgen. 

hier het resultaat

Nogmaals dank aan Sander die zich volledig heeft ingezet voor dit project!





En nog 1  hier lijkt het net alsof de fronten totaal mislukt zijn maar zoals altijd lichtinval!


over anderhalve week gaan ze hun eerste klus meemaken  


grt

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hallo,

Vandaag heb ik em voor het eerst meegehad naar een gig.
Eerste indruk was dat hij niet zo laag ging als je er recht voor staat.
Maar schijn bedriegt want elk nummer gaat heerlijk diep.
Hij gaat echt super hard, mijn netbook heeft nu een gecrashte hdd door de trillingen  :EEK!: 
Hartelijk dank aan Musicxtra voor dit geweldige ontwerp!

----------


## jakkes72

@*Richnies2000* :

Heb je ook bouwplannen/gegevens van die monitor die boven op je subs staan?
Zien er ook goed uit!!!

----------


## Richnies2000

> @*Richnies2000* :
> 
> Heb je ook bouwplannen/gegevens van die monitor die boven op je subs staan?
> Zien er ook goed uit!!!



 
misschien wil degene van wie ze ooit geweest zijn de plannen nog teboven toveren??!! we wachten in geduld af!

----------


## ethen

> misschien wil degene van wie ze ooit geweest zijn de plannen nog teboven toveren??!! we wachten in geduld af!



 volgens mij komt dit ontwerp van musicxtra vandaan of niet maar ze lijken er erg veel op

----------


## MusicXtra

Oeps, dit ontwerp is inderdaad van mij maar is al heel lang geleden en ik denk niet dat ik de tekeningen nog heb.
Zijn overigens wel heel fijne monitortjes, compact en een mooi open en helder geluid.

----------


## Richnies2000

haha een persoon mag hier niet meer raden!! 

maar wou het even open houden tot hij zelf wel of niet zou reageren!

----------


## jakkes72

jammer van de tekeniningen....., ik vind ze er wel mooi uit zien qua uiterlijk.
Welke componenten zitten er in?

----------


## 2mancrew

Volgens mij heb ik de tekeningen nog van de sub, dus als ik er iemand mee kan verblijden.

@sander  en mensen die  dit forum volgen  ben tijdje druk geweest door werk en andere zaken maar lees weer regelmatig mee.

dus als iemand de tekemningen wil of sander die ze terug wil laat het even weten .

Groet

Ed

----------


## Watt Xtra

ik ben wel benieuwd wat voor roosters je hebt gebruikt? En waar je deze vandaan hebt.
Ziet er heel aardig uit zo. Is het ook een beetje degelijk?

----------


## Richnies2000

> Volgens mij heb ik de tekeningen nog van de sub, dus als ik er iemand mee kan verblijden.
> 
> @sander en mensen die dit forum volgen ben tijdje druk geweest door werk en andere zaken maar lees weer regelmatig mee.
> 
> dus als iemand de tekemningen wil of sander die ze terug wil laat het even weten .
> 
> Groet
> 
> Ed



we waren op zoek naar de tekening van de monitor die boven op de subs staan  :Smile:

----------


## Richnies2000

de roosters zijn geperforeerd metaal steek 5 gat 4   en 1 mm dik die zitten op het front van de subs  zelf in kleur zwart gespoten

degene die op de monitor zit is een 2 mm plaat gat van 7 steek van 9 

de  1mm plaat is op zicht stabiel genoeg voor een front van sub de 2 mm is uiteraard beter voet bestendig..

Grt richard

----------


## MusicXtra

De tekeningen van de sub heb ik nog gewoon beschikbaar, wil iemand ze hebben dan is een mailtje genoeg.
De tekeningen van de monitortjes die Richnies2000 van me heeft overgenomen heb ik helaas niet meer. Die monitoren stammen nog uit mijn pré-CAD tijdperk. :Big Grin:

----------


## Richnies2000

na wat overwegingen toch nog even flensen erin gefreest met dit als resultaat 

mag niet klagen!

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat ziet er heel deftig uit, alsof ik em zelf gemaakt heb. :Wink:

----------


## Mark Vriens

't Lijken wel fabriekskisten! Zeeer netjes gebouwd!

----------


## Richnies2000

nou sander kan je vergelijken nu  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Stil hier, zijn er inmiddels al meer subs gereed?

----------


## I.T. drive in

Mijn sub is af en in warnex, grill erop en schuim.
Ik maak morgen avond ff foto's!

----------


## Richnies2000

tsjah als je klaar bent met bouwen  :Smile:  

we zijn in spanning aan het afwachten tot je een mooie heftige zelfbouw top berekend voor ons  :Smile:

----------


## I.T. drive in

> tsjah als je klaar bent met bouwen  
> 
> we zijn in spanning aan het afwachten tot je een mooie heftige zelfbouw top berekend voor ons



ja, nu je het zegt..
Ik kan nog wel een goede top gebruikebn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom06

Ha, ik ook! Mischien weer een leuk projectje?

----------


## MusicXtra

Voorlopig zit dat er nog ff niet in, ben heel erg druk met ontwerpen voor Vision Acoustics.

----------


## Smitters

Hey,

Ik ben Stefan en ik ben nieuw hier.
Ik ben ook nieuw in het bouwen. Dus dit is dan ook mijn eerste keer dat ik zoiets bouw,zaag,frees, etc.  :Smile: 

Ik heb ook ineens een vraag. Ik heb hier nog een Beyma 15LX60 liggen. Kan ik deze gebruiken voor dit ontwerp ? Mits welke aanpassingen ?. 
Nu de eigenschappen tegenover de voorgestelde ( Selenium etc) verschillen nogal wat. Dus ik vermoed van niet. Maar zo technisch ben ik nog niet aangelegd  :Confused: . Kan er iemand mij helpen.

Hieronder al enkele foto's van hetgeen ik al heb gedaan. Die handvaten hebben wij wel wat zweet gekost maar ze zijn voor mijn normen als leek goed gelukt  :Big Grin: .
Hopelijk heb ik volgende week tijd om de rest te frezen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hoi Smitters, welkom hier op het forum en leuk dat je al aan het bouwen bent.
Zo even snel de specs van jouw Beyma bekijkend denk ik dat je een goede kans maakt dat deze speaker het heel aardig gaat doen in dit ontwerp.

----------


## Smitters

Ik ga de mogelijkheden nog eens bekijken ivm driver. Andere mogelijkheid die ik eerst in gedachte had was de Eminence Kappa Pro LFA. 
Maar eerst even zien of ik ze mooi in elkaar krijg  :Smile: . 
Hopelijk tegen morgenavond een nieuwe update. 
grts

----------


## I.T. drive in

Schuimfrontje  :Smile:

----------


## Smitters

Heb vandaag nog eens een middagje bezig geweest. Dit is het resultaat.
Dien nog de uitsparingen voor speakon, voetsteuntjes te frezen alsook de speaker zelf. 
Hopelijk komen we er wel  :Smile: .

----------


## Richnies2000

aan het aantal voorgeboorde gaatjes kan je iig straks wel zeggen hij zal niet uit elkaar trillen!!

----------


## Mark Vriens

Dat ziet er goed uit ja!!! Mooi werk. Op naar het eindresultaat ;D

----------


## Smitters

:Smile:  Dank je,

Ja idd, mss wel wat teveel gaatjes. Hij steekt nu met 3 per kant vast en is eigenlijk al wel heel stevig  :Big Grin: . 

Wat raden jullie me aan. Te verminderen of gewoon verder vijzen?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

groeten

----------


## showband

ach, wat kost een schroef?

Voor die 2 euro schroef je elk gat toch gewoon dicht...  :Smile:

----------


## jeroenw

"As ge ut nie wit, pur en kit"  :Smile: 
Dus gewoon lijm ertussen en 3 schroefjes, dat scheelt je ook ug gaatjes boren vantevoren

----------


## stainz

misschien binnenkort toch maar eens bouwen, maar wat is nu een mooie 12" top die bij deze subs past (eventueel 2 subs per kant), zijn daar zelfbouw ontwerpen voor te vinden?

----------


## Richnies2000

ik zou alle gaten dichtschoeven

idd zien de kastjes er zeer netjes uit!

*edit: uiteraard ook netjes een laagje bruislijm ertussen !

----------


## 4AC

Een erg mooi kastje hoor, zeker voor dit formaat!
En al helemaal als het zo mooi in elkaar steekt als hierboven...  :Wink: 





> misschien binnenkort toch maar eens bouwen, maar wat is nu een mooie 12" top die bij deze subs past (eventueel 2 subs per kant), zijn daar zelfbouw ontwerpen voor te vinden?



Daar is genoeg over te vinden op het net. Merken als 18Sound, B&C, Fane etc. etc. hebben de ontwerpen zelfs al klaar liggen voor je. En dan heb ik het nog niet eens over alle door anderen ontworpen kasten. Kwestie van zoeken.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## stainz

@4AC
Ben bekend met het feit dat veel merken die ontwerpen op hun site hebben staan, echter weet ik niet hoe iets van zo'n site staat in verhouding tot de DHZ-Sub van Musicxtra.
Weet niet hoeveel DHZ-subs er tot dusverre gebouwd zijn en wat hierbij staat als toppen.

B&C heeft bijvoorbeeld een aantal verschillende full-range toppen van zo'n 700-800W
en bij sommige andere merken wordt niets vermeld. Als je een sub+top van bijvoorbeeld de 18sound site bouwt zal het best goed samenklinken omdat het door dezelfde mensen (met mogelijk dezelfde gedachte) ontworpen is...

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hallo,

Ik gebruik voor het hoog RCF art toppen.
Deze klinken zeer goed met de sub

----------


## 2mancrew

Goedeavond .

Heb  4 DHz subs
Gebruik een Community topkast  op 2 subs per kant
Proc. : xilica
amps : Sync

en complimenten aan Sander voor het ontwerp.

----------


## peddemors

iemand het ontwerp van musicxtra al vergeleken met de cubo 15 van rademaker?
qua sound en gewicht enz.

Ik ben van plan om nog een aantal sub's bij te maken.
Mijn laatste project was de 2 keer een cubo 15, die mij zeer goed bevallen.
Ik zit nu te twijfelen welke ik nu eens ga maken.
De Cubo doet het goed, maar een ander bouwproject is ook wel leuk.

wat raden jullie mij aan! 

alvast bedankt :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

> wat raden jullie mij aan!



Tsja, wil je het echt van mij weten? :Big Grin:

----------


## Richnies2000

> iemand het ontwerp van musicxtra al vergeleken met de cubo 15 van rademaker?
> qua sound en gewicht enz.
> 
> Ik ben van plan om nog een aantal sub's bij te maken.
> Mijn laatste project was de 2 keer een cubo 15, die mij zeer goed bevallen.
> Ik zit nu te twijfelen welke ik nu eens ga maken.
> De Cubo doet het goed, maar een ander bouwproject is ook wel leuk.
> 
> wat raden jullie mij aan! 
> ...



welke regio kom je vandaan, misschien wil er iemand wel een x komen vergelijken of jij naar iemand toe.. ik ben een van de leden die er 2 heeft

ik heb er nu 2 dynacord f123 toppen opstaan zo nu en dan 

binnenkort hoop ik wat anders als toppen te hebben  :Smile:

----------


## peddemors

> Tsja, wil je het echt van mij weten?



nou, als het ff kan :Smile: 

moet je wel met goede argumenten komen :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Zowel de Cubo als mijn ontwerp zijn beide heel compact met goeie prestaties, ik denk dus dat het voornamelijk een persoonlijke kwestie is welke jouw het meest aanspreekt. Ze zijn ook nog niet naast elkaar gezet om te vergelijken, kan me ook niet voorstellen dat de prestaties veel zullen verschillen.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hey,

Vandaag heb ik mijn sub afgemaakt.  :Big Grin: 



Ja, die grote klodder is weggewerkt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

Mooi man! Die warnex droogde lekker snel in het zonnetje. :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

Gaaf ding hoor! Persoonlijk had ik alleen de hoeken wat verder geschuurd/gevreesd, zodat het allemaal iets ronder is en niet zo snel afbreekt bij stoten/breken.

De Cubo 15 vs. MusicXtra 15" lijkt mij niet de meest logische vergelijking, aangezien het een bass-reflex ontwerp is en een hybride. Dan had ik die van MusicXtra eerder naast een 15" BR ontwerp van bijvoorbeeld 18Sound, B&C of Fane gezet.

Met dezelfde woofer lijkt het me overigens dat de hybride Cubo 15 een hoger rendement heeft. Qua diepgang en lineariteit durf ik geen gokken te wagen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Mooi man! Die warnex droogde lekker snel in het zonnetje.



Je wilt niet weten hoe snel dat ging!
Ik was nog maar bij de tweede zijkant en mijn verbakje was alweer uitgedroogd  :EEK!:

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Gaaf ding hoor! Persoonlijk had ik alleen de hoeken wat verder geschuurd/gevreesd, zodat het allemaal iets ronder is en niet zo snel afbreekt bij stoten/breken.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun




Dat is op deze foto niet zo goed te zien, ik heb alles goed afgerond.
Zo zie je op de foto het schuim ook niet mooi zitten.

----------


## Smitters

Hey,


Hier weer een update.

Heb nu alles mooi in mekaar gevezen en gelijmd en luchtdicht gemaakt.  Alles afgerond en in alle ijver al ge-warnexd. Ook al demping in geplaatst. Dus eigenlijk af.
Ik heb hem eerst even getest toen ie nog niet helemaal ineen stond. Dus niet afgedicht, gelijmd en maar met enkele vijzen vast gemaakt.
Toen had die dat ook, maar ik dacht uiteraard dat dit lag aan het feit dat alles nog niet vast genoeg stond. Ik dacht dus ook dat het opgelost ging zijn wanneer de kast helemaal ineen staat. Niet dus..

ik heb een probleem. Als ik hem opzet en begin te spelen dan hoor ik een soort veer geluid. Doing Doing, om zo even simplistisch uit te leggen  :Big Grin: .

Ik gebruik als driver de Eminence Kappa Pro 15LF2.
Kan er iemand hier iets mee met deze uitleg ??
Wat kan ik er nog eventueel aan doen?

grts

Stefan.

----------


## Smitters

Hierbij nog een foto.

----------


## oxidizer

ik veronderstel dat het een nieuwe woofer is? zoja een nieuwe woofer moet je inspelen, als je al te hard gaat spelen hoor je dat geluid, naarmate hij ingespeeld geraakt klinkt hij ook beter en zou het geluid weg moeten zijn.

----------


## MusicXtra

> ik veronderstel dat het een nieuwe woofer is? zoja een nieuwe woofer moet je inspelen, als je al te hard gaat spelen hoor je dat geluid, naarmate hij ingespeeld geraakt klinkt hij ook beter en zou het geluid weg moeten zijn.



Dat is echt helemaal nieuw voor mij, nooit te oud om te leren. :Wink: 
Maar leg eens uit wat dat geluid zou veroorzaken dan? :Confused:

----------


## Smitters

> ik veronderstel dat het een nieuwe woofer is? zoja een nieuwe woofer moet je inspelen, als je al te hard gaat spelen hoor je dat geluid, naarmate hij ingespeeld geraakt klinkt hij ook beter en zou het geluid weg moeten zijn.



Is idd nieuwe driver. 

Dus even "paar" uren laten spelen om laag volume en dan zou dat moeten weg zijn ? 

Alvast bedankt voor de info eh !  :Smile: 

grts

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

heel soms heb ik dit ook wel eens gehad met auto subs... natuurlijk niet te vergelijken kwa power maar wel zelfde principe... Maar het moet zeker wel na een paar uur weg zijn...
zit je demping wel vast of gewoon los??? je kan ook last hebben van mee trillende dempen en wat dan door de voorbij geblazen lucht een raar geluid kan produceren...

----------


## SPS

Hoe filter je?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Is idd nieuwe driver. 
> 
> Dus even "paar" uren laten spelen om laag volume en dan zou dat moeten weg zijn ? 
> 
> Alvast bedankt voor de info eh ! 
> 
> grts



Het hele verhaal heb ik nog nooit gehoord, en ik heb toch al wel een paar speakers gebouwd zo hier en daar..... Mijn reactie was dus sarcastisch en niet serieus.
Wanneer je bijgeluiden hoort is er iets niet goed, kan zijn dat de Eminence niet lekker combineert met dit ontwerp waardoor de conus te grote uitslagen maakt en mechanisch vastloopt.

----------


## SPS

Hoe filter je? HPF en LPF ?

Paul

----------


## 4AC

> Hey,
> 
> 
> Hier weer een update.
> 
> Heb nu alles mooi in mekaar gevezen en gelijmd en luchtdicht gemaakt.  Alles afgerond en in alle ijver al ge-warnexd. Ook al demping in geplaatst. Dus eigenlijk af.
> Ik heb hem eerst even getest toen ie nog niet helemaal ineen stond. Dus niet afgedicht, gelijmd en maar met enkele vijzen vast gemaakt.
> Toen had die dat ook, maar ik dacht uiteraard dat dit lag aan het feit dat alles nog niet vast genoeg stond. Ik dacht dus ook dat het opgelost ging zijn wanneer de kast helemaal ineen staat. Niet dus..
> 
> ...



Man man, wat een vaag verhaal zeg.
Heb je de kast nou getest vóór of ná dat je alles netjes hebt afgedicht en dergelijke?

Problemen als dit zijn relatief makkelijk op te lossen door dingen uit te sluiten. Probeer dus de woofer eens in een andere kast en kijk of je hier ook 'boing boing' hoort (lol). Of probeer eens een andere woofer in deze kast. Zo kun je erachter komen dat het misschien wel compleet ergens anders aan ligt.

Mijn vermoeden momenteel is dat inderdaad de woofer niet geschikt is voor dit ontwerp. Heb je beide parameters wel naast elkaar gelegd? Ik heb de Eminence en de Selenium net even snel naast elkaar gelegd en qua specs komen ze weinig overeen...

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Betreffende het 'inspelen van speakers' loopt al een topic!

----------


## Smitters

Hey,

Ik filter actief op een 60 Hz momenteel.

Ik heb hem getest voor en na:
Getest voor : Ik hoorde het geluid maar dacht dus dat het lag aan de kast zelf gezien deze maar half aan elkaar hing ( lees niet afgedicht, geen demping, enz.)

De demping hangt vast. Maar aangezien het geluid er al was Voor de demping..

Momenteel heb ik geen andere speaker om te testen jammer genoeg..

Er zijn idd wel erg grote verschillen op te merken  :Frown: . Ik heb net ook even gekeken. Dat is mijn fout. Ik ben hier dan ook een leek in.. 

Het probleem was om de Selenium hier in België te krijgen, of gewoon al te vinden.. Want van prijs zijn zij ongeveer hetzelfde.. 

Mmm, dus conclusie zal idd zijn, dat de speaker niet goed is in dit ontwerp en dat ik een andere speaker(s) nodig heb..

Alvast bedankt voor de info iedereen.

grts

Stefan

----------


## oxidizer

> Het hele verhaal heb ik nog nooit gehoord, en ik heb toch al wel een paar speakers gebouwd zo hier en daar..... Mijn reactie was dus sarcastisch en niet serieus.
> Wanneer je bijgeluiden hoort is er iets niet goed, kan zijn dat de Eminence niet lekker combineert met dit ontwerp waardoor de conus te grote uitslagen maakt en mechanisch vastloopt.



een speaker die nog nooit heeft gespeeld beweegd heel stroef (of lange tijd niet meer wordt gebruikt), je moet het een beetje vergelijken met een motor van een auto, die rij je nl. ook in, om schade te voorkomen.

----------


## qvt

De surround en spider zijn wat minder flexibel dus, heb er ook wel eens van gehoord.. Maar het zelfde nog niet hoorbaar ondervonden.

----------


## MusicXtra

> een speaker die nog nooit heeft gespeeld beweegd heel stroef (of lange tijd niet meer wordt gebruikt)



Yeah right, dan heb je teveel op HIFI fora rondgehangen... :EEK!: 
Een nieuwe speaker zal t.o.v. een gebruikte speaker misschien een fractie hogere FS hebben doordat de conusophanging nog wat stug is maar zal zeker geen bijgeluiden produceren.

----------


## Smitters

Ik ga trachten de speakers terug te zenden en vervolgens ergens de seleniums te verkrijgen.

@ MusicXtra: 
Enig idee waar ik het beste kan horen, zien ?? 

grts

Stefan.

----------


## I.T. drive in

heey,

Ik had zelfde boing geluid.
Wat betreft speakers inspelen vind ik echt nutteloos.
De eerste keer testen vol open gehad.
Maar probeer inderdaad eens een andere woofer

----------


## salsa

> een speaker die nog nooit heeft gespeeld beweegd heel stroef (of lange tijd niet meer wordt gebruikt), je moet het een beetje vergelijken met een motor van een auto, die rij je nl. ook in, om schade te voorkomen.



Ja hoor, een speaker inspelen... :Big Grin: 

Een Big Band moet inspelen, een speaker niet.

Wel kan de T/S parameters in de loop van de tijd iets veranderen in waardes maar een speaker hoeft niet ingespeeld worden.

Een konus die stroef is, is normaal, maar deze mag niet aanlopen!

Ik denk dat de Eminence niet met de kast een goede combi is...

Dave

----------


## RonaldH

Ik heb wel eens gehad dat niet alle schroeven van de weergever waren vastgedraait en dat daardoor het weergeverframe krom trok (waarschijnlijk door de schuimband tussen de weergever en de kast).
Hierdoor liep de spreekspoel aan.
Na het goed vastzetten was dit probleem voorbij.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ja hoor, een speaker inspelen...



Voor een gebruiker mag het nauwelijks een hoorbaar verschil opleveren. 

Wat ik wel ooit meegemaakt heb is een oude speaker die lange tijd in een vochtige omgeving (opslag) was geweest. Door een tijdje spelen was toen de luchtspleet weer schoon gepoetst waardoor er een bijgeluid langzaam aan verdween / veel minder werd.

Een goede luidspreker ontwerper zal zeker de speaker inspelen voordat hij de TS parameters controleert...

----------


## Rolandino

Typisch weer een geval van ik bouw een kast voor een bepaalde speaker maar stop er een andere in !

Kast is niets mis mee ( het ontwerp  tenminste ) wel hoe jij de kast maakt en welke speaker je gebruikt.

Neem aan dat je de kast wel ok gemaakt heb maar gewoon de verkeerde speaker gebruikt.

----------


## Smitters

> Typisch weer een geval van ik bouw een kast voor een bepaalde speaker maar stop er een andere in !
> 
> Kast is niets mis mee ( het ontwerp  tenminste ) wel hoe jij de kast maakt en welke speaker je gebruikt.
> 
> Neem aan dat je de kast wel ok gemaakt heb maar gewoon de verkeerde speaker gebruikt.



Iedereen moet ergens beginnen en testen gaande weg  :Wink: . Ik ben niet percé een typisch geval ! Heeft te maken met alternatieven zoeken naar andere speakers. Dit omdat ik hier bijna niet aangeraak aan Selenium en RCF is gewoon nog wat duur om te testen ( aangezien dit de allereerste keer is dat ik zoiets maak ! ) Door mijn onwetendheid heb ik de verkeerde genomen, heb verschillende speakers vergeleken, maar heb dus de verkeerde genomen spijtig genoeg  :Frown: .

----------


## Rolandino

Probeer een Beyma SM115N of SM115K.

Volgens mij is dat ook in dit topic aangeraden ( weet het niet zeker want heb het niet opnieuw doorgelezen ) Kan ook in de war zijn met de  Cubo15

Deze speakers zijn ook niet duur en hebben goede prestatie's

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Nou het is zover, ik ga van het weekend beginnen met de bouw van deze sub.
Alleen nog even goed nadenken welke speaker erin komt.
Zit te twijfelen tussen een SM115N of K...

Grtz fred.

----------


## dj-bart

Ik zou me ook wel aanwillen melden voor deze subjes..
Enig idee hoe ik aan de tekeningen kan komen?

gr
Bart

----------


## MusicXtra

> Enig idee hoe ik aan de tekeningen kan komen?
> 
> gr
> Bart



Die kun je bij mij krijgen. :Big Grin: 
Via mijn profiel kun je mij een berichtje sturen en dan stuur ik je alle tekeningen plus een bouwbeschrijving.

----------


## I.T. drive in

De buren zijn vandaag en morgen op vakantie  :Cool: 
Dus ik ga maar eens een filmke maken.
Om ongeveer een  idee te krijgen wat zo allemaal trilt in de kamer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stainz

@MusicXtra
Weet niet hoe de mogelijkheden zijn, maar wellicht dat via een van de mods de openingspost aangepast kan worden zodat de link naar je site voor de 15"DHZ Sub daar komt te staan...

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb ook geen idee, wat mij betreft mag het ergens neer worden gezet waar iedereen het hele pakket kan downloaden.

----------


## apenzuursound

Musicxtra kan ik heel misschien de sketchup tekeningen ook krijgen als je die nog hebt? Dan kan ik nog eens goed kijken hoe het allemaal in elkaar moet.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Voor wat het waard is hier een filmpje:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUUC-Qy7cGw


-Amps zijn C-audio RA-3001
-bridged mode voor sub, 1200watt @8Ohm.
-stereo voor topjes.

Topjes zijn ibiza sound (ja die gaan hard ja)
Op de wc resoneert de hele deur  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

Hahaha, mag hopen dat het de microfoon in de camera is die zoveel vervorming toevoegt en niet de subs. :Big Grin: 
@Apenzuursound; via mijn profiel kun je door naar mijn website en via daar kun je mij een berichtje sturen, ik mail je dan het hele tekeningenpakket incl. bouwbeschrijving.
Natuurlijk wel op voorwaarde dat we hier de voortgang van de bouw kunnen volgen. :Wink:

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hahaha,

Nee, het is echt dat microfoontje want de sub zelf klinkt hoe harder recht in je bek  :Cool:

----------


## T_Mai

Whaha, zit ik ff op marktplaats te kijken zie ik dit!

http://muziek.marktplaats.nl/speaker...00-loaded.html

----------


## Tom06

Haha die komt me bekend voor!

----------


## Richnies2000

haha ja komen idd bekend voor!!

behoren tot mijn collectie! liefhebbers??

waarom gaan ze weg, omdat ik x218 subs heb  :Smile:

----------


## Tom06

> waarom gaan ze weg, omdat ik x218 subs heb



Maar wat spare hebben is toch altijd handig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richnies2000

klopt maar bij een dubbel 18 sub heeft het weinig toegevoegde waarde een 15 inch sub bij te zetten  :Smile:

----------


## Tom06

Dat snap ik, was maar een geintje  :Smile: 
Verder is het wel weer reclame dat musicxtra ook op marktplaats te vinden is  :Big Grin:

----------


## sound6

Vandaag ben ik ook begonnen met het bouwen van de sub. Alle grote stukken gezaagd en de frontplaat gefreesd.

----------


## sound6

Na een aantal weken vakantie weer even verder gegaan met de bouw. Echter  kom ik er nu achter dat icm de 18sound speakers er wel heel erg weinig  ruimte overblijft voor een rooster (lees een paar mm).

Heeft iemand toevallig deze sub's ook gebouwd met 18sound speakers?

Briljante ideeën om hier omheen te werken zijn natuurlijk welkom :-)

----------


## Richnies2000

even een rekensommetje,  als je je gril bijna vooraan in je sub plaatst,

38 mm(de gevreesde afstand)  - 15 mm (je voorplaat)  is 23 mm 

hier komt 5 mm bij vanwege je verdieping in je speakerpaneel dus kom je op 28 mm

dikte van gril is 2 mm +3 mm foam is 5 mm 

kom je weer terug op 23

dikte van je speaker is 12  maar de conus ophanging ligt meestal wel mm of 3a4 later 

dus dan zit je ongeveer op 11 a 15 mm 

xmax van als voorbeeld een 15lw2400  is 10 mm 

in mijn ogen ruimte genoeg

maak hetzelfde rekensommetje voor jezelf nog eens dan kunnen we het verschil zien!

----------


## Richnies2000

a ik zie het al je hebt die 5 mm niet ingevreesd in je speaker panel!

nog even een randje erin frezen

----------


## sound6

Het randje zit er inmiddels wel al ingefreesd. Deze had ik er iid beter eerst in kunnen frezen maar op zich was het nu ook niet zo'n probleem.

Echter de 18sound speakers hebben een rand dikte van 25mm... daar zal het verschil in zitten.

----------


## Richnies2000

welke speaker heb je dan?

want ik heb naar de 15lw2400 gekeken en die heeft ook maar een rand van 12 mm

----------


## sound6

De 15NLW9500

----------


## Richnies2000

de makelijkste oplossing is om de 5 mm diep gevreesde rand helemaal door te frezen en vervolgens nog een extra rand erachter zetten zodat je speaker iets dieper komt te liggen 

als je die extra rand ook 5 mm infreesd kom je wel goed uit

even bij musicxtra  informeren of het veel problemen in het ontwerp gaat opleveren,

----------


## MusicXtra

> even bij musicxtra  informeren of het veel problemen in het ontwerp gaat opleveren,



Neuh, kan zonder problemen. :Big Grin:

----------


## Rabbit!!!

Hallo,

Ik ben hier nieuw op de site en heb ook plannen om deze sub te bouwen.
Omdat ik maar 1 tekening van het zijpaneel tegenkom op het forum ben ik nog op zoek naar de ontbrekende tekeningen.
Wie kan mij nog aan de tekeningen helpen?

Ik zie jullie reactie graag tegemoet!

----------


## Richnies2000

klik klikker de klik ! 


Grt

----------


## Rabbit!!!

tuut tuut tuut, dat is snel!

Dank je voor de voor de snelle reactie.
ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden van mijn vorderingen

greetz

----------


## sound6

Van de week 2x met de subjes op pad geweest. En tot nu toe zeker geen spijt gehad dat ik ze gebouwd heb.
Je moet er wel een aardige versterker aan hangen, maar daar krijg je dan ook weer wat voor terug :-)

@MusicXtra, zit er toevallig ook al een zelfbouw top voor forummers in de pijplijn?  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Van de week 2x met de subjes op pad geweest. En tot nu toe zeker geen spijt gehad dat ik ze gebouwd heb.
> Je moet er wel een aardige versterker aan hangen, maar daar krijg je dan ook weer wat voor terug :-)
> 
> @MusicXtra, zit er toevallig ook al een zelfbouw top voor forummers in de pijplijn?



Nee, voorlopig nog geen top, Vision Acoustics slokt al mijn tijd op dit moment op. Is dus niet gezegd dat er ook nooit een top zal komen. :Wink:

----------


## I.T. drive in

Dat zou natuurlijk geweldig zijn, maar begrijp het.
Ik heb het idee om 4 per kant te bouwen overboord gegooid mede omdat ik nooit zulke grote gigs doe, en vanwege de kosten.
In mijn vakantie naar Frankrijk heb ik gehoord wat er per kant uit een sub-top combinatie kan komen (meende iets van QSC) en was toch wel verbaasd. Daarom dacht ik eraan om een tweede sub bij te bouwen en twee topjes van 12". De topjes van Peter Schut lijken me er ook goed bij passen. alhoewel ik wel denk dat die een beetje klein zijn voor live bandjes.

----------


## PeterSchut

> Dat zou natuurlijk geweldig zijn, maar begrijp het.
> Ik heb het idee om 4 per kant te bouwen overboord gegooid mede omdat ik nooit zulke grote gigs doe, en vanwege de kosten.
> In mijn vakantie naar Frankrijk heb ik gehoord wat er per kant uit een sub-top combinatie kan komen (meende iets van QSC) en was toch wel verbaasd. Daarom dacht ik eraan om een tweede sub bij te bouwen en twee topjes van 12". De topjes van Peter Schut lijken me er ook goed bij passen. alhoewel ik wel denk dat die een beetje klein zijn voor live bandjes.



Ik denk inderdaad ook dat een 10" top voor life wat klein is. daar zal een 12" beter werken. Maar daar zal een 1.4" driver beter op aan sluiten, dus praat je over een geheel ander ontwerp.

----------


## showband

10 inch voor live kan prima werken op een 15 inch sub. Alleen dan moet je echt wel een goede hebben.

In mijn ervaring valt er bij driekwart van de betaalbare 10 inch / 1 inch topjes een stuk aan de mannenstemmen en toetsennoten tussen wal en schip.

Tot je met renkus heinz en sound projects gaat werken natuurlijk  :Wink:  Maar normaal is het toon gebied met de "duidelijke noten" wel gebaat met een 12 inch / 1 inch topje. Dan zit alle duidelijkheid goed in de verf. 

Met 15 inch / 1 inch toppen gaat het ook maar krijg je bij goedkopere systemen weer dat je best rommel in je geluid begint te krijgen. 

En het scheelt voor het gehoor trouwens in deze categorie best veel als je niet een 1 inch hoogdriver maar een 2 inch hebt.

Bij zelfbouw voor live, zou ik in principe voor 12 inch topjes kiezen op een 15 inch sub.

bij koop met een enigsinds serieus budget voor minder sjouwen en 10 inch. ... dat wel  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

10", 12", 15", ieder formaat heeft zijn sterke en zwakke punten maar als je echt goede ontwerpen hebt is met alle drie de formaten heel goed te werken.
Punt is hier dat de ervaringen vaak gebaseerd zijn op B-merk plastic kastjes, daar is de tuning van het kastje vaak lekker hoog ten gunste van het rendement. Dat dit ten koste gaat van het laag zal de fabrikant verder een zorg zijn.

----------


## knorrepot

Ik sta ook op het punt om 2 of 4 van deze subs te bouwen.
Is het noodzakelijk om berkenmultiplex te gebruiken?
Of is het ook mogelijk Ocumé multiplex 15mm voor te gebruiken?

*edit*
De keuze is veranderd in het gebruik van 15mm fins berken triplex.

En is er een nederlandse webshop om de selenium te bestellen?

Groet Bram

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hey,

Ik vond het zelf enorm moeilijk om die speaker te vinden.
Ik heb hem uit de U.S. alleen het probleem is dan de enorme verzendkosten. (al gauw meer dan 100 euro)

----------


## knorrepot

Hoezo? Als ik dit type op Google intypt, meteen de eerste site is shopping free. Ik heb alleen geen ervaring met paypal..

Toch wat over het hoofd gezien, 126 euro verzendkosten..

----------


## showband

even in dit forumdeel.
MusiXtra en richnies2000 superbedankt voor het ontwerp en de bouw.

Ik draai er nu een paar maandjes mee (onder een topje SP X-act) en het klinkt geweldig. Afgelopen weekend een sportclub in heemstede met allemaal mensen uit de boekersscene. Die schrokken zich rot toen ik de boel opzette. Ook de DJ die ging inprikken kwam vooraf informeren waar de rest bleef. haha

maar hadden uiteindelijk in die zaal nog nooi zo mooi geluid gehad. (die huren meestal drive in shows) Het hoeft nooit in de max. Van tuinfeest, amstelhotel en met DJ ingeprikt in sportclub. het werkt prima.

Kortom. Ere wie ere toekomt.
(we draaiden hiervoor met 2 of 4 stuks dynacord A151 basreflex 15 inch)

----------


## knorrepot

> even in dit forumdeel.
> MusiXtra en bones2000 superbedankt voor het ontwerp en de bouw.
> 
> Ik draai er nu een paar maandjes mee (onder een topje SP X-act) en het klinkt geweldig. Afgelopen weekend een sportclub in heemstede met allemaal mensen uit de boekersscene. Die schrokken zich rot toen ik de boel opzette. Ook de DJ die ging inprikken kwam vooraf informeren waar de rest bleef. haha
> 
> maar hadden uiteindelijk in die zaal nog nooi zo mooi geluid gehad. (die huren meestal drive in shows) Het hoeft nooit in de max. Van tuinfeest, amstelhotel en met DJ ingeprikt in sportclub. het werkt prima.
> 
> Kortom. Ere wie ere toekomt.
> (we draaiden hiervoor met 2 of 4 stuks dynacord A151 basreflex 15 inch)



Enkele vraagjes op je reactie: 

- hoeveel subs per kant draai je dan mee?
- welke tops heb je er op staan?
- welke driver heb je gebruikt?
- en waarmee stuur je ze aan?

Deze vragen even puur uit nieuwschierigheid..

Ik wil op de subs gebruiken onder een JBL MRX512M..

----------


## showband

topje is soundprojects X-act (oud model met schuimfrontje) http://www.soundprojects.com/i/1612
een sub per kant met selenium (heeft richnies2000 dus gebruikt....)
2x1600W/8ohm uit een dubbelgebrugde 4kanaals digiamp
Gewone oud model 2-weg behringer x-over met klein stukje delay nodig voor de fase. op 125Hz

----------


## 4AC

> 2x1600W/8ohm uit een dubbelgebrugde 4kanaals digiamp



Hmm, was die er ook bij tijdens de testdag? Wat is het?
Ik ben namelijk nog op zoek naar zoiets.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Richnies2000

> even in dit forumdeel.
> MusiXtra en bones2000 superbedankt voor het ontwerp en de bouw.
> 
> Ik draai er nu een paar maandjes mee (onder een topje SP X-act) en het klinkt geweldig. Afgelopen weekend een sportclub in heemstede met allemaal mensen uit de boekersscene. Die schrokken zich rot toen ik de boel opzette. Ook de DJ die ging inprikken kwam vooraf informeren waar de rest bleef. haha
> 
> maar hadden uiteindelijk in die zaal nog nooi zo mooi geluid gehad. (die huren meestal drive in shows) Het hoeft nooit in de max. Van tuinfeest, amstelhotel en met DJ ingeprikt in sportclub. het werkt prima.
> 
> Kortom. Ere wie ere toekomt.
> (we draaiden hiervoor met 2 of 4 stuks dynacord A151 basreflex 15 inch)



Thnx mag het ook richnies2000 zijn  :Smile:

----------


## showband

sorry... verbeteringen aangebracht.... richnies2000

----------


## knorrepot

> topje is soundprojects X-act (oud model met schuimfrontje) http://www.soundprojects.com/i/1612
> een sub per kant met selenium (heeft richnies2000 dus gebruikt....)
> 2x1600W/8ohm uit een dubbelgebrugde 4kanaals digiamp
> Gewone oud model 2-weg behringer x-over met klein stukje delay nodig voor de fase. op 125Hz




Hoeveel ms delay heb je op je sub staan dan? 
Verder bedankt voor je reactie

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoeveel ms delay heb je op je sub staan dan?



de waarde van Showband zul jij niets aan hebben, elke top en elke sub heeft zijn eigen specifieke fasegedrag, om je top in fase met je sub te krijgen zul je dus zelf moeten gaan meten.

----------


## knorrepot

Dat verwachte ik al ja, maar ik was even nieuwschierig..  :Wink: 

@ MusicXtra Had je mijn mailtje toevallig nog gezien?

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hoe zou deze woofer erin presteren?
http://www.eighteensound.com/index.a...roduct&pid=208

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat ik zo snel even zie zal die het heel aardig doen.

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Wat ik zo snel even zie zal die het heel aardig doen.



Mooi, ben weer van het idee afgeholpen om 18" te gaan bouwen met dat thomann ding erin.
Ik had laatst ff snel een prototype van die halve g-sub gebouwd en die bevalt totaal niet.
Hij is super log en heeft nauwelijk output vergeleken met de DHZ sub.
Ik heb de kast nog staan alleen er moet dus nog een nieuwe woofer in en die selenium kan ik nergens krijgen tenzij ik evenveel verzendkosten betaal als het product zelf.

----------


## MusicXtra

Wij hebben de moed ook al opgegeven om met Selenium te werken, de levering is één groot drama.

----------


## salsa

Selenium heeft een fusie gekregen vorig jaar, JBL heeft 60% van de productie lijn gekocht om haar eigen luidspreker conussen in Brazilie te gaan produceren.
Vandaar de leverings problemen.

De Selenium 15SWS800 kost 125 Euro per stuk excl. transport en invoerrechten Aruba - NL.

Een ander merk en wel zeer goed te leveren is PRV Audio, ook weer opgericht door Italiaanse designers in Brazilie die afkomstig zijn van RCF en B&C.
Maken zeer goede luidsprekers die verschrikkelijk veel vermogen aankunnen.

Dave

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Selenium heeft een fusie gekregen vorig jaar, JBL heeft 60% van de productie lijn gekocht om haar eigen luidspreker conussen in Brazilie te gaan produceren.
> Vandaar de leverings problemen.
> 
> De Selenium 15SWS800 kost 125 Euro per stuk excl. transport en invoerrechten Aruba - NL.
> 
> Een ander merk en wel zeer goed te leveren is PRV Audio, ook weer opgericht door Italiaanse designers in Brazilie die afkomstig zijn van RCF en B&C.
> Maken zeer goede luidsprekers die verschrikkelijk veel vermogen aankunnen.
> 
> Dave



Die 15" subwoofer van hun heeft ongv. dezelfde vermogen spec's.
Maar die selenium is dan ook niet duur in aruba?
over die PVR audio ga ik meer opzoeken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rolandino

Waarom geen Faital Pro ? de 15FX560 is een waanzinnige speaker ( wordt ook door Nexo gebruikt in de PS15 en de nieuwe sub )

Prijs van deze speaker is 230 in BTW ( wel andere prijsklasse )

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Waarom geen Faital Pro ? de 15FX560 is een waanzinnige speaker ( wordt ook door Nexo gebruikt in de PS15 en de nieuwe sub )
> 
> Prijs van deze speaker is 230 in BTW ( wel andere prijsklasse )



Wat ik zo snel ff zie is dat die een Vc heeft van 3" en een RMS vermogen van 700 watt.
Ik snap dus niet waarom deze beter zou moeten zijn dan de selenium?  :Confused:

----------


## salsa

Voor de mensen die mijn verhaal over JBL en Selenium niet geloven http://www.jblselenium.com/

Asjeblieft!

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Waarom geen Faital Pro ? de 15FX560 is een waanzinnige speaker



Zo kun je iedere 15" wel op gaan noemen....
Een speaker moet wel de juiste TS parameters hebben om in een bepaald ontwerp goed te presteren.

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Zo kun je iedere 15" wel op gaan noemen....
> Een speaker moet wel de juiste TS parameters hebben om in een bepaald ontwerp goed te presteren.



Ik had die eighteensound al ff bekenen maar ik weet niet precies welke parameters het meeste uitmaken daarom poste ik dat hier maar ff.
@Salsa. dit stond laatst ook al op hun site ja.

----------


## venzi100

Oeh! klinkt leuk!

M'n Wenslijstje:

30hz - 200
woofer van 400/500 watt
een ENORME Goede laag, zodat mensen met vermogens van 1200 watt staan te kijken van ''Hoe krijgt hij dat uit z'n kastje?''

Verder, laat maar komen! verheug me er op!

----------


## venzi100

mmmm klinkt goed!

ik heb maar een paar wensen

30-200HZ
en een woofer van rond de 400 watt erin , 15'' het liefste!

Tja, verder verheug ik me al op de tekeningen, haha!

----------


## MusicXtra

> ik heb maar een paar wensen
> 
> Tja, verder verheug ik me al op de tekeningen, haha!



Je bent 'slechts' 2 jaar te laat met je wensen, de tekeningen zijn dus ook al lang af. :Cool: 
Sterker nog; er zijn er al een heel aantal gebouwd.

----------


## frederic

@MusicXtra,

Heb jij ooit een dubbele 18" compacte Sub gebouwd met  de drivers in een V vorm? (Genre RCF TTS28)

----------


## MusicXtra

Je bedoelt deze?

----------


## frederic

idd. Wat steekt daar in van drivers?

----------


## MusicXtra

2 stuks 18".  :Cool:

----------


## frederic

Daar had ik nu nog niet aan gedacht  :Cool: 

Bedoel merk en type   :Embarrassment:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ga je niet alles vertellen. Kan je wel melden dat de eerste batch voorzien waren van de Selenium 18SWS1100.

----------


## 2mancrew

> Ga je niet alles vertellen. Kan je wel melden dat de eerste batch voorzien waren van de Selenium 18SWS1100.




Grinnn  volgens mij heb ik die 18 inch Seleniums nog naast mijn 15 inch Seleniums zien staan maar das al wel tijd geleden.

Maar @Mx  die subjes doen t niet verkeerd ;-)

----------


## knorrepot

Ik heb de subjes hier ook bijna af. Met een beetje geluk komen deze dagen de drivers binnen. Omdat de Selium zo slecht levert heb ik een vervanger gevonden. Ik heb de spec's van de 2 drivers die goed presteren in deze kast naar mijn baas gestuurd, hij heeft er een andere driver bij gevonden. Het type zal ik posten zo gouw ik ze binnen heb. Deze ken ik niet uit mijn hoofd. Ook wat fotootjes zal ik eens posten.

----------


## djspeakertje

Toch even off-topic: @MusicXtra; Ik lees je handtekening met steeds grotere verbazing... Maar verder kan ik er niks over vinden, de website is al een hele tijd niet meer ge-update (sterker nog: zo hier en daar nog niet compleet), en ik begin nu wel heel nieuwsgierig te worden naar wat je allemaal aan het knutselen bent daar. Als je nou een keer écht helemaal niets te doen hebt, zou je ons dan een beetje willen updaten? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Zal ff een korte update in het juiste topic schrijven.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hhahahaha ik zou net reageren zie ik dat je 2 min. geleden al hebt gereageerd!
Ik ga het toch maar eens proberen met die eighteensound 15W700.
Heb die thomann driver al op mp staan dus als die weg is komt het kleine subje weer in mijn geluidssetje.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik ga het toch maar eens proberen met die eighteensound 15W700.



Beter is de 15NLW9401, die doet het er erg goed in.

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Beter is de 15NLW9401, die doet het er erg goed in.




Ok. Zal ff kijken waar die te krijgen is.

----------


## kvdb013

Als je naar de 15nlw9401 kijkt, waarom dan niet gewoon de 15nlw9500? Deze speaker hoort toch bij dit ontwerp? heb zelf twee subs gemaakt met deze speaker erin. En kan je zeggen dat deze het voortreffelijk doen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zowel de NLW9400, de 9401 als de 9500 doen het allemaal erg goed in dit ontwerp.

----------


## knorrepot

> Zowel de NLW9400, de 9401 als de 9500 doen het allemaal erg goed in dit ontwerp.



De 15xb700 van oberton zou dan ook functioneren in je ontwerp?

http://www.oberton.com/index.php?opt...e-loudspeakers

----------


## MusicXtra

> De 15xb700 van oberton zou dan ook functioneren in je ontwerp?



Wat is de reden dat je deze vraag stelt?
Heb je deze speakers liggen en plannen om de subs te bouwen?

----------


## daviddewaard

wat ik nog steeds niet snap bij het zelfbouwen van speakers: waarom gebruiken mensen in ***snaam nog speakers met een ferriet magneet en geen neodynium? is het de bedoeling dat het een vintage kast word of wil je graag een hernia?
magneten zijn tog echt nietmeer van deze tijd. en bij mij komen ze er ook echt niet in of het moet vor een vaste installatie zijn anders echt geen speakers zonder neodynium

( zou ampco nog is moeten doen syncofloors met neodynium) de krengen klinken monsterlijk en dat is het gewicht ook  :Mad:

----------


## jack

> wat ik nog steeds niet snap bij het zelfbouwen van speakers: waarom gebruiken mensen in ***snaam nog speakers met een ferriet magneet en geen neodynium? is het de bedoeling dat het een vintage kast word of wil je graag een hernia?
> magneten zijn tog echt nietmeer van deze tijd. en bij mij komen ze er ook echt niet in of het moet vor een vaste installatie zijn anders echt geen speakers zonder neodynium



Wat veel mensen nog niet weten is dat neodynium op begint op te raken!
neodynium word alleen gewonnen in china.
[FONT=Arial]




> Op dit moment is China als enige producent van deze metalen (97 procent van de wereldproductie) van plan de export van zeldzame metalen aan banden te leggen of zelfs te stoppen om voorrang te geven aan de eigen industrie. Andere landen zoals de Verenigde Staten, Australië en Brazilië zijn weliswaar bezig nieuwe mijnen te ontwikkelen of oude te heropenen. In oktober 2010 was het zover. China verkoopt ze niet meer aan de rest van de wereld omdat ze zelf alles nodig hebben. De prijs elders is nu al verzevenvoudigd.



Faital pro heeft zelfs al een geheel nieuwe ferro lijn geintrodueerd. inspelend op het komend tekort aan neodynium.
http://www.faitalpro.com/advertising...01201/head.jpg

http://www.faitalpro.com/news/detail.php?idnews=89&s=1
Prijzen van alle gerenomeerde merken die veel neodynium gebruiken zijn al verhoogd... [/FONT]

----------


## knorrepot

Twee keer.

----------


## knorrepot

> Wat is de reden dat je deze vraag stelt?
> Heb je deze speakers liggen en plannen om de subs te bouwen?



Ik heb de subs al gebouwd. Zal eens wat foto's oploaden! 
De voorgeschreven driver kan ik moeilijk aan komen, de obertone drivers kan ik zelf prima inkopen.
Na mijn idee als leek in drivers komen de specs aardig overeen met de voorgeschreven variant.

----------


## MusicXtra

> wat ik nog steeds niet snap bij het zelfbouwen van speakers: waarom gebruiken mensen in ***snaam nog speakers met een ferriet magneet en geen neodynium? is het de bedoeling dat het een vintage kast word of wil je graag een hernia?
> magneten zijn tog echt nietmeer van deze tijd. en bij mij komen ze er ook echt niet in of het moet vor een vaste installatie zijn anders echt geen speakers zonder neodynium
> 
> ( zou ampco nog is moeten doen syncofloors met neodynium) de krengen klinken monsterlijk en dat is het gewicht ook



De prijzen van ND drivers rijzen letterlijk de pan uit, sommige drivers zijn al meer dan 50% duurder geworden!!
Lijkt me wel een goed argument om terug te grijpen naar het aloude ferriet.
@Knorrepot: De Oberton heb ik bekeken, die zal nagenoeg gelijk presteren als de 18 sound NLW9500.

----------


## knorrepot

> De prijzen van ND drivers rijzen letterlijk de pan uit, sommige drivers zijn al meer dan 50% duurder geworden!!
> Lijkt me wel een goed argument om terug te grijpen naar het aloude ferriet.
> *@Knorrepot: De Oberton heb ik bekeken, die zal nagenoeg gelijk presteren als de 18 sound NLW9500*.



Bedankt voor de moeite om er naar te kijken! Dan gaan ze besteld worden.
Ben je trouwens bekend met dit merk?


Hieronder nog enkele foto's van de bouw van de subjes. 










De eerste houten kast zit in elkaar, nu nog alleen geschroeft. We wachten nu op de drivers. Het connectorpaneel en frontrooster is in de maak.

----------


## daviddewaard

> De prijzen van ND drivers rijzen letterlijk de pan uit, sommige drivers zijn al meer dan 50% duurder geworden!!
> Lijkt me wel een goed argument om terug te grijpen naar het aloude ferriet.
> @Knorrepot: De Oberton heb ik bekeken, die zal nagenoeg gelijk presteren als de 18 sound NLW9500.



wist niet dat neodynium op begint te raken en dat losse neodynium drivers zo duur zijn geworden.
vin het dan wel typisch dat bij JBL echter alleen nog neodynium word gebruikt. zelfs de de budget kastjes van paar honderd euro ( neem aan dat ze voor de budget series speakers in china laten maken)

----------


## e-sonic

Neodymium  raakt niet op, alleen de producerende landen bestemmen een groter gedeelte voor de fabricage in China voor iphones en hybride auto's. Bij een grotere vraag en beperkt aanbod stijgt de prijs.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ben je trouwens bekend met dit merk?



Ik heb ooit een uitgebreid gesprek gehad met de oprichter, met de speakers zelf heb ik (nog) geen ervaring.
Nog even terugkomend op Neodynium, China is volgens mij het enige land waar het gewonnen wordt, zij hebben dus een monopolie positie.

----------


## bones2001

Off topic,

hier staat wat info over de schaarste van neodynium, http://www.technewsdaily.com/330-sci...ectronics.html

On topic,

zou de B&C 15TBX100 goed presteren in deze sub ?
Ik heb er hier nog eentje liggen die ik zou kunnen gebruiken.

----------


## kvdb013

Ik heb afgelopen vrijdag nog twee hoogdrivers neodynium de nlw9500 gekoch bij de importeur. maar vergeleken met vorig jaar verschilde de prijs nauwelijks.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dan heb je nog oude voorraad gekocht, overigens is de NLW9500 een laagweergever???

----------


## knorrepot

> wat ik nog steeds niet snap bij het zelfbouwen van speakers: waarom gebruiken mensen in ***snaam nog speakers met een ferriet magneet en geen neodynium? is het de bedoeling dat het een vintage kast word of wil je graag een hernia?
> magneten zijn tog echt nietmeer van deze tijd. en bij mij komen ze er ook echt niet in of het moet vor een vaste installatie zijn anders echt geen speakers zonder neodynium



Overdrijven is ook een kunst, op een 15" subje van 30 a 40 kilo maakt de 3 kilo verschil ook niet veel uit. Dat is niet het verschil tussen wel/ of geen hernia. Dat er bij, daar heeft men ooit het wiel voor uitgevonden.  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Overdrijven is ook een kunst, op een 15" subje van 30 a 40 kilo maakt de 3 kilo verschil ook niet veel uit.



Dat doet het dus net wel... Een verschil van 3 kilo is dus net het verschil tussen wel of niet kunnen tillen.

----------


## kvdb013

Correctie, Twee hoogdrivers en 1 nlw9500

----------


## daviddewaard

> Overdrijven is ook een kunst, op een 15" subje van 30 a 40 kilo maakt de 3 kilo verschil ook niet veel uit. Dat is niet het verschil tussen wel/ of geen hernia. Dat er bij, daar heeft men ooit het wiel voor uitgevonden.



daar heb je ook een punt :-)
maar floor monitors en kleine toppen heb meestal geen wieltjes en dan scheelt het toch al gouw 5 kilo's als je je hoog/laag driver van nepmagneet hebt.
beur je toch niet iets makkelijker in je eentje een toppie op een stokkie

kost misschien wat meer euri's  maar bespaart weer op iets war je er namelijk maar 1 van hebt je rug!

----------


## knorrepot

> daar heb je ook een punt :-)
> maar floor monitors en kleine toppen heb meestal geen wieltjes en dan scheelt het toch al gouw 5 kilo's als je je hoog/laag driver van nepmagneet hebt.
> beur je toch niet iets makkelijker in je eentje een toppie op een stokkie
> 
> kost misschien wat meer euri's  maar bespaart weer op iets war je er namelijk maar 1 van hebt je rug!



In het geval van tops en floors geef ik je gelijk! dan is elke kilo merkbaar. ik dat dat we alleen over subs spraken. Excuses  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Bij dubbel 18" subs vind ik gewicht niet echt van belang, daar zitten toch altijd wielen onder en die zijn, of er nou wel of geen ND drivers in zitten, toch al te zwaar om alleen te tillen.
Bij een subje van dit formaat monteer je meestal geen wielen en loop je er alsnog mee te sjouwen, dan telt iedere kilo.

----------


## kvdb013

Tot hoeveel Hz zou deze sub door kunnen lopen?? Wil er twee onder 8inch 1inch topjes gaan gebruiken, voor huiskamer feestjes.

Gr koen

----------


## MusicXtra

Je kunt deze sub rustig tot 150 Hz door laten lopen, daarmee kun je dus je 8" toppen wel gebruiken.

----------


## kvdb013

Oké bedankt, zal voortzo als ik de onderdelen van het filter binnen heb de foto's proberen te posten in een ander topic van de 8inch speakertjes die ik gebouwd heb. Heb helaas geen foto's genomen van de 2 subs die ik gebouwd heb, kan wel het eindresultaat even posten.

----------


## kvdb013

misschien een tip voor wie deze sub nog wil gaan bouwen met de 15nlw9500, maak de boven/onderzijde + de zijkanten aan de voorzijde 10mm langer i.v.m. de uitslag van de speaker.

Ik kwam er vandaag achter dat de speaker tegen het rooster aanloopt bij hogere volumes. ik heb wel de speaker 5mm verdiept in het frontpanel zitten. Ik ben nu genoodzaakt het rooster naar voren te plaatsen omdat ik het wegfreesen van de rand waar de speaker in zit niet zie zitten. er is aan de boven/onderkant nauwelijks ruimte om in de kast een 2e rand te plaatsen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Goeie tip, overigens heeft de NLW9500 een rubber ophanging, mogelijk dat de uitslag daardoor wat groter is.
Zou ook kunnen dat je laag-af filter iets hoger afgeregeld moet worden, onder de afstemfrequentie van de kast ondervindt de conus weinig weerstand en gaat dan dus ongecontroleerd grote uitslagen maken.

----------


## kvdb013

Ik heb mijn processor afgesteld op 35Hz, maar zal eens gaan experimenteren met een iets wat hogere frequentie. I.c.m het rooster iets naar voren te plaatsen zal het probleem wel opgelost zijn.

----------


## MusicXtra

In de bouwbeschrijving adviseer ik een 12dB/oct. HP filter op 35 Hz, je zou 24 dB/oct op 40 Hz kunnen proberen.
Dikke kans dat het probleem dan over is, subje doet toch bijna niets meer onder de 40 Hz.

----------


## Dj Gino V

Hey 

Ik ben nu ook aan het twijfelen om deze sub te maken ,
maar gaat deze goed onder de qsc hpr 122i en welke speaker word er nu eigelijk geadviseerd om dat selenium bijna niet te verkrijgen is in belgië.
ik zelf heb deze gevonden maar ben een leek in speakers bouwen RCF MB15N351 8 Ohm 15" Speaker Neodym,
en is [FONT=Arial]multiplex ocume fineer op populier kern[/FONT] een goede hout soort of refereer je liever iets anders.
en kan ik best een passieve filter inbouwen om te speaker te beschermen.

nu heb ik alleen nog een twijfel waar het poort paneel moet bevestigd worden want dat vindt ik niet terug.


alvast bedankt
mvg Gino V

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hey 
> 
> Ik ben nu ook aan het twijfelen om deze sub te maken , Niet twijfelen, gewoon doen.
> maar gaat deze goed onder de qsc hpr 122i en welke speaker word er nu eigelijk geadviseerd om dat selenium bijna niet te verkrijgen is in belgië. In dit topic worden een aantal alternatieven genoemd waaronder de 18sound NLW9400, 9401 en 9500.
> ik zelf heb deze gevonden maar ben een leek in speakers bouwen RCF MB15N351 8 Ohm 15" Speaker Neodym, De RCF is meer een mid/bas speaker gezien het hoge rendement en de relatief kleine X-max.
> en is [FONT=Arial]multiplex ocume fineer op populier kern[/FONT] een goede hout soort of refereer je liever iets anders. Berken multiblex, 9 laags 15 mm dik is ideaal, dit is licht, sterk en makkelijk te bewerken.
> en kan ik best een passieve filter inbouwen om te speaker te beschermen. Nee, beste is om de sub te gebruiken in combinatie met een processor of actief cross-over, een passief filter is er niet voor ontwikkeld en kost nogal wat vermogen (zowel in geld als in watts)
> 
> nu heb ik alleen nog een twijfel waar het poort paneel moet bevestigd worden want dat vindt ik niet terug. Deze vraag begrijp ik even niet, als je mij een PB stuurt met je mail adres krijg je alle tekeningen plus een bouwbeschrijving, daar staat alles in.
> ...



Zie blauwe tekst.

----------


## knorrepot

Ik heb momenteel eigenlijk geen mogelijkheid om het te testen, ik  wacht nog op de drivers voor de gebouwde subjes.. Maar hoe zouden deze zich verhouden met een Nexo PS10 er boven? (toppen aangestuurd door de analoge TD-controller) 
Zou ik de subs dan appart moeten aansturen? Of zou dit ook klinken op de LS500 preset uit de controller?

Zomaar een vraagje die in mij op komt.. Ik twijfel nog naar een setje topkasten er boven.. zit te denken aan een Acoustic Line A6 of nu dan een Nexo PS10..

----------


## knorrepot

Nou de mijne zijn ook klaar! 


http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4fa...-92841-800.jpg


http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4fa...281180-800.jpg

----------


## I.T. drive in

Nice gebouwd!
Ben benieuwd hoe bijv. 10 van deze het zullen doen haha

----------


## knorrepot

> Nice gebouwd!
> Ben benieuwd hoe bijv. 10 van deze het zullen doen haha



Ja ik ook! Ze koppelen wel erg lekker! Denk dat ik er nog eens 2 bij bouw over een tijdje.. echter zit hier niet de voorgeschreven driver in, maar een ander monster. Deze lusten wel flink power! (1,5kw rms) Maar klinken behoorlijk! De kasten zijn wel laag getuned, en deze drivers hebben een grote x-max vandaar dat mijn rooster naar voren moest en 1cm schuim niet meer past, maandag eens 0.5 bestellen en eens zien hoe dat gaat..

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Deze lusten wel flink power! (1,5kw rms)



 :EEK!: 

​tienletterregel

----------


## MusicXtra

> De kasten zijn wel laag getuned.



Heb je iets aan de tuning gewijzigd dan?
Ze zien er heel erg deftig uit, mijn complimenten.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik ben ook benieuwd welke speaker je er nu in hebt zitten.

----------


## knorrepot

> Heb je iets aan de tuning gewijzigd dan?
> Ze zien er heel erg deftig uit, mijn complimenten.



Dank voor het compliment.

De basspoorten zijn niet gewijzigd, de inhoud van de kast noodgedwongen wel met een paar cm3 het hele front is 10 mm dieper in de kast verplaatst en her en der zitten wat extra stroken berken. 
Als ik ga meten met smaart meet ik een grote uitschieter rond de 50 hz.

Ik meen trouwens dat ik ze gebouwd heb uit 11 laags berken, of ik ben even in de war met wat ander..

De driver die er momenteel in steekt is een aangepaste oberton 15 xb700

----------


## MusicXtra

Een kleinere kast met dezelfde poorten levert een hogere tuning op, heb je de poorten met het verplaatsen van het front ook 10 mm ingekort dan levert ook dat een hogere tuning op.
Wat is er aangepast aan die oberton?

----------


## knorrepot

> Een kleinere kast met dezelfde poorten levert een hogere tuning op, heb je de poorten met het verplaatsen van het front ook 10 mm ingekort dan levert ook dat een hogere tuning op.
> Wat is er aangepast aan die oberton?



Ik heb de poorten ook een cm ingekort idd. 
De driver is helemaal gecoat.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Stel nou dat je een stuk of 10 of 20 van deze subs hebt.
Hoeveel man kan je daar ongv. mee aan onder een line array bijv.

----------


## mrVazil

vraagje aan de mensen die onlangs nog zo'n subje hebben gebouwd: wat kost het ongeveer?

----------


## I.T. drive in

> vraagje aan de mensen die onlangs nog zo'n subje hebben gebouwd: wat kost het ongeveer?



ik was in totaal zo'n 300 euro kwijt.

----------


## knorrepot

> Stel nou dat je een stuk of 10 of 20 van deze subs hebt.
> Hoeveel man kan je daar ongv. mee aan onder een line array bijv.



Onder een line array is niet zo'n succes verwacht ik, het zijn maar front load kastjes he, dat komt bij lange na niet mee aan een array kwa afstand.





Kosten van een subje? 
Ik denk dat dat sterk afhangelijk is hoe en waar je inkoopt. Ik werkte zelf toen ik begon met de subs ook nog bij een bouwmarkt, zo kun je materialen goedkoper inkopen. Via mijn andere baas de speakers en warnex etc.  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat denk je dat de meeste subs zijn die onder een line-array gelegd worden?

----------


## jakkes72

Ik denk rechthoekige (vaak zwarte dozen), gemaakt van hout met een specifieke afstemming voor die betreffende doos (Hoogstwaarschijnlijk met een ported design) afgewerkt met een (zeer) krasvaste laag tegen beschadigingen. In deze doos bevind zich een transducer welke als grootste taak heeft een electrisch aangevoerd signaal om te zetten in een mechanische uitslag van een conus. Tevens vaak voorzien van handgrepen voor de hanteerdbaarheid en een mogelijkheid om de doos op wielen te verplaatsen. En niet te vergeten een speciale steker zodat die op een miniatuur krachtcentrale aangesloten kan worden.

----------


## knorrepot

> Ik denk rechthoekige (vaak zwarte dozen), gemaakt van hout met een specifieke afstemming voor die betreffende doos (Hoogstwaarschijnlijk met een ported design) afgewerkt met een (zeer) krasvaste laag tegen beschadigingen. In deze doos bevind zich een transducer welke als grootste taak heeft een electrisch aangevoerd signaal om te zetten in een mechanische uitslag van een conus. Tevens vaak voorzien van handgrepen voor de hanteerdbaarheid en een mogelijkheid om de doos op wielen te verplaatsen. En niet te vergeten een speciale steker zodat die op een miniatuur krachtcentrale aangesloten kan worden.




Juist! Wat hij zegt haha  :Cool: 


Nouja ik doelde op hoorngeladen kasten, mainifolt, of hybride kasten, die dragen verder dan een stapel BR subs.
Of zit ik nu geheel verkeerd?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, de veel line-array's liggen gewoon front-loaded BR subs onder.

----------


## Turboke

Niet bij allemaal  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## MusicXtra

Duh!! :Cool:

----------


## qvt

Maar bij de meest voorkomende wel  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dexter

En die redden ook de afstand welke een line array kan overbruggen?
Ik had erder verwacht dat er hoorn geladen subs onder liggen aangezien die het een stuk beter doen
over een grotere afstand en een stuk minder vermogen nodig hebben.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja die redden dat makkelijk, je kunt als je meerdere subs gebruikt door de manier van opstellen spelen met worp en spreiding.
Daarbij bevat het sub veel meer energie dan het mid en hoog dus zal dat veel makkelijker grote afstanden kunnen overbruggen.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Zo'n muurtje maar dan met DHZ's

----------


## qvt

> En die redden ook de afstand welke een line array kan overbruggen?
> Ik had erder verwacht dat er hoorn geladen subs onder liggen aangezien die het een stuk beter doen
> over een grotere afstand en een stuk minder vermogen nodig hebben.



Al het geluid, zowel hoorngeladen als frontgeladen valt af met 6 dB per verdubbeling van de afstand. Bij het arrayen van meerdere kasten is het mogelijk om iets minder afval te krijgen, maar dat hoorns verder dragen is echt een van de grootste sprookjes binnen audioland.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Al het geluid, zowel hoorngeladen als frontgeladen valt af met 6 dB per verdubbeling van de afstand. Bij het arrayen van meerdere kasten is het mogelijk om iets minder afval te krijgen.



En zelfs dat is slechts voor de eerste meters van het near-field.

----------


## knorrepot

> Zo'n muurtje maar dan met DHZ's



Organiseer een DHZ sub meeting! Laat iedereen zijn subjes mee nemen, iemand met voldoende amps en processing en hier ook verstand van heeft, en test het uit zou ik zeggen!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kvdb013

Hoeveel zullen er zijn?

----------


## MusicXtra

Daar ben ik inmiddels ook heel erg benieuwd naar. :Big Grin:

----------


## kvdb013

Ik zou zeggen laten we eens gaan tellen! 
Ik heb er twee gebouwd, dus de teller staat op 2

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik heb er een maar daar steekt geen driver in..

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik heb er een maar daar steekt geen driver in..



Dat valt niet op als er een heel stel op een rij staat.  :Cool:

----------


## dexter

Als hoorngeladen speakers net zo ver dragen als frontloaded speakers.
Waarom worden er dan nog hoorns gebruikt, ontworpen en veelvuldig gebruikt?
Ik heb zelf een set hoorngeladen subs en deze komen werkelijk verder dan mn bassreflex subjes in de openlucht.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het voordeel van een hoorngeladen systeem is dat de spreiding kleiner is waardoor de 'richtbaarheid' en het rendement toeneemt.
Dat rendement neemt ook nog eens toe doordat de koppeling van de conus of het diafragma met de omringende lucht beter is.
Alleen hebben subs het probleem dat ze omni-directioneel zijn.
Het enige voordeel dat dan overblijft is het hogere rendement door de betere koppeling van de conus.
Maar ook voor hoorngeladen subs gelden dezelfde natuurkundige wetten en dus is de afval ook 6 dB per afstandsverdubbeling.

----------


## ethen

haha die heb ik :P

Ik heb er dus ook 1

----------


## kvdb013

Dat zijn er dan tot nu toe 4

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Dat valt niet op als er een heel stel op een rij staat.



Hahahaha in dat geval neem ik em ook mee  haha

----------


## 2mancrew

Hren ,

Heb 4  DHz subjes.

greetz

Ed

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat zet de teller al op 8 stuks.....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kvdb013

And counting..........

----------


## showband

zoals eerder vermeld heb ik ook een set (2) staan. Klinken fijn.  :Wink: 

zijn er dus best al een zooi te vinden.

----------


## MusicXtra

Als er iemand voor een locatie kan zorgen is het wel erg leuk om dit te combineren met een sub vergelijkingsdag.
Dan zorg ik wel voor de nodige toppen, versterkers, processors en andere technische zaken.

----------


## Job

@MusicXtra je hebt eerder in dit topic aangeven dat je een Selenium driver kan gebruiken of de 18Sound 15NLW9500. Aangezien het moeilijk is om aan selenium te komen en neodinium te duur word, dacht ik dat er misschien ook wel een alternatief was van 18Sound. welke feritte driver zou dan het beste in deze kast gaan presteren.

alvast bedankt

----------


## MusicXtra

De 15LW2400 zal het er ook goed in doen.

----------


## Dj Gino V

Beste.

Ik heb nu mijn hout besteld om aan dit project te starten,
maar ik ben wel aan het twijfelen om er actieve baskasten van te maken.
Maar ben er niet uit welke module ik er het beste ik kan bouwen voor de 18sound 15NLW9500 8 Ohm, 

JB Systems AVM-3
Hypex PSC2.700D

als er meer mogelijkheden zijn laat dan maar gerust weten.
Ik heb ook het schema van de botton/top plaat een beetje aangepast dat de versterker kan gemonteerd worden tussen de back brancing 
Ik heb de opening 160 mm gemaakt tussen de bracings en hoop dat dit geen kwaad kan aan het ontwerp

Of is dit een absurd idee

alvast bedankt
mvg GinoV

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik begrijp niet wat je bedoelt met de aanpassingen, een tekening geeft meer helderheid daarin.

----------


## Dj Gino V

Hier is een bestand dat ik heb aangepast
[IMG][/IMG]

mvg GinoV

----------


## MusicXtra

De verandering heeft geen enkele invloed op het ontwerp.

----------


## Dj Gino V

> De verandering heeft geen enkele invloed op het ontwerp.



zou jij het aanraden van er een versterker in te bouwen en heb ik genoeg vermogen met deze versterkers voor deze speaker aan te sturen, 
want ik las dat de versterker meer mag geven als de speaker.
Ander moet ik misschien voor de inuke 6000 gaan die is nog betaalbaar voor zo"n vermogen te leveren

alvast bedankt
mvg Gino V

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik zou er geen actieve sub van maken, mijn ervaring tot nu toe is dat er geen amp-modules te koop zijn die voldoende presteren.
Met de NLW9500 mag je er met een gerust hart een versterker op zetten die 2000 Watt @ 8 Ohm levert, de door JB komt daar zelfs niet bij in de buurt, de Hypex vind ik dan weer erg duur.

----------


## Dj Gino V

Ok Bedankt
dan zal ik gaan voor de Behringer iNUKE NU6000 die is nog betaalbaar en heeft 1500W op 8Ohm  classe D
of zijn er nog alternative want liefst had ik die van QSC of CROWN maar die liggen direct al rond de 2000 euro  :Frown: 

alvast bedankt
mvg GinoV

----------


## dexter

Jammer dat er zo'n bak vermogen op moet, een versterker in die vermogens klasse en dan een goede versterker en geen low-budget is helaas nogal aan de prijs, zeker als ik een leuke lichtgewicht wil hebben. Dit geld overigens niet alleen voor deze sub maar voor meerdere ontwerpen.

----------


## djspeakertje

@DJ Gino V: Je kan natuurlijk voor een tweedehandsje gaan. Voor een paar honderd euro heb je bijvoorbeeld een (weliswaar iets zwaardere) QSC PL4.0, die levert 4000W RMS @4 ohm, dus 2KW per sub als je er 2 parallel aansluit. (Stereo laag is nutteloos, het menselijk gehoor kan veel minder goed bepalen waar lage frequenties vandaan komen t.o.v. hogere frequenties)
Reken daar een cross-over, connectorpaneeltje en een degelijke kist bij en je komt op 1000 á 1200 euro uit, afhankelijk van of je er een goedkope of fatsoenlijke kist omheen doet, en hoeveel je voor de versterker betaald natuurlijk.


Daan

----------


## Outline

@MusicXtra: Je hebt (als het goed is) een privé-bbericht van mij ontvangen. Ik hoor graag je reactie!

----------


## Outline

@MusicXtra: Heb je m'n mail/privébericht ontvangen en ben je er al wat verder mee?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, ik heb inmiddels ook een antwoord gegeven. :Big Grin: 
@Daan; een PL4.0 voor € 1000,- inclusief flightcase is volgens mij wel wat al te optimistisch....

----------


## Outline

Als het goed is heb je er ook al weer 2 terug.

2 omdat ik iets vergeten was...

----------


## djspeakertje

@MusicXtra: Een tijdje geleden stonden er een paar te koop bij een verhuurbedrijf in de buurt, voor 750,- ex. BTW. Toevallig weet ik dat de persoon die ze gekocht heeft ze voor 500,- ex. BTW mee heeft genomen. Als DJ Gino zijn BTW terugkrijgt is het zeker mogelijk om voor relatief weinig een hele dikke versterker te scoren. Uiteindelijk is het gewoon weer een kwestie van contacten en onderhandelen, want op die manier valt ook wel aan de rest (kistje enzo) te komen.


Daan

----------


## Dj Gino V

Hey,

dank jullie voor de reacties,
 maar ik denk toch voor een inuke te gaan van berhinger.
Deze zijn zo slecht nog niet voor dat geld,
en ik denk dat het in de bassen niet echt hoorbaar verschil gaat geven tussen een veel duurdere versterker en de inuke in een drive in show

mvg Gino V

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hey,
> 
> en ik denk dat het in de bassen niet echt hoorbaar verschil gaat geven tussen een veel duurdere versterker en de inuke in een drive in show
> 
> mvg Gino V



De versterker vergelijkingsdag heeft dus meer dan duidelijk uitgewezen dat het verschil heel erg groot is tussen de diverse versterkers....
We hadden die dag geen Inuke, heb dus ook geen idee hoe deze klinkt maar raad je aan om eerst te luisteren voor je koopt.

----------


## Dj Gino V

Het project kan beginnen vandaag mijn hout gaan laten zagen en nu dan thuis rustig frazen  :Cool: 
Hopelijk gaat dit goed  :Confused: 

mvg Gino V[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Dj Gino V

Hallo,

Ik heb nu nog een klein vraagje de dempingmouse mag die genopt zijn of beter gewoon vlak,
en moet alleen de kanten er mee beplakt worden en welk is de beste dikte 2.5 vlakke of 5 genopte?

alvast bedankt 
mvg Gino

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor de vraag welk demping materiaal stel ik eerst de vraag waarom je er demping materiaal in zou stoppen. :Cool:

----------


## Dj Gino V

Hey

er staat op de lijst "dempingmateriaal, Dacron of soortgelijk" 
dus vermoed ik dat er demping materiaal in moet
of ben ik nu helemaal verkeerd want dit is mijn eerste box die ik maak maar wil het wel ineens goed doen  :Smile: 

alvast bedankt
mvg Gino

----------


## Dj Gino V

Een kleine update van mijn projectje  :Smile: 
[IMG][/IMG]
het frezen was toch moeilijker als ik dacht voor de eerste keer
[IMG][/IMG]
maar na toch een 2 dagen rustig frezen heb ik toch resultaat behaald 
en maat slechts een frees verkeerd gedaan  :Frown:   ipv 98 cm gefreesd op 89 cm  :/ stomme fout maar was maar een plaat en heb er nu een latje van 9 mm tussen gelijmd hopen dat het houd
anders moet ik een nieuwe plaat laten zagen  :Frown: 

mvg Gino

----------


## Dj Gino V

Hey,

Ik ken nog iemand die JBL 2226 H heeft liggen en ze voor een prijsje wil verkopen
maar zijn deze goed voor het ontwerp of kan ik beter voor de Eighteensound 15NLW9500 gaan

alvast bedankt
mvg Gino

----------


## djspeakertje

De speaker is gemaakt voor de Selenium 15SWS800 en de Eighteensound 15NLW9500. MusicXtra kan je ongetwijfeld vertellen of die JBL wel of niet gaat werken, maar persoonlijk zou ik gewoon die 15NLW9500's erin mikken, daar is de sub voor ontworpen en die zullen het dan ook het beste doen in het kastje.


Daan

----------


## Outline

Voor de geinteresseerden: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...subwoofer.html

Dat topic dreigt een beetje een zijspoor van dit topic te worden.

----------


## Outline

Ik heb contact gehad met AudioXL en kreeg van Peter de Fouw de volgende reactie:

_Beste Richard, het klopt dat Selenium sinds enige tijd deel uitmaakt van de Harman Pro Group. 
De vertegenwoordiging ervan is echter nog niet georganiseerd. Wij zijn dus niet de officiele importeur voor Selenium in de Benelux en hebben als zodanig dan ook geen product- en of prijsinformatie. 

Echter, als je in de mogelijkheid bent om een artikel/productnummer duidelijk door te geven alsmede een gewenst aantal dan kunnen we voor je kijken wat er te doen valt. 

Alavst bedankt & met vriendelijke groet

Peter de Fouw - General Manager_ 

Het typenummer is die kant op met de vraag voor een globale prijs.

Het zou mooi zijn als J&H (als ze opletten en dit lezen, zal ze ook een mail sturen) de driver in de webshop wil opnemen, al was het maar om een groepsbestelling (eventueel tegen vooruitbetaling) te kunnen maken. Ik denk dat J&H daar veel beter op toegerust is dan een van ons!

Nu dus de vraag: Wie heeft er interesse?

----------


## Dj Gino V

Als de prijs goed zit en het vermogen is er waarom niet  :Wink: 

mvg Gino V

----------


## Outline

2 dingen die mij vandaag weer zijn opgevallen:

1. MusicXtra geeft aan dat de 18Sound 15W700 het niet echt goed doet in de sub. Mijn vraag is dan: Op welk gebied? Als ik namelijk naar de gevoeligheid ga kijken, dan wint de 18Sound het met 6Db (99 voor de 18Sound versus 93 voor de Selenium). Dat zou dus betekenen dat de 18Sound, gebaseerd op de gevoeligheid, ongeveer gelijkwaardig zou moeten presteren. Dit natuurlijk gerelateerd aan het vermogen wat er in de drivers mag (350W RMS voor de 18Sound versus 800W RMS voor de Selenium).

2. Als ik bij Selenium op de site de distributeur voor NL opzoek, kom ik uit bij het bedrijf wat 'toevallig' ook op hetzelfde adres gevestigd is als Vision Acoustics.
Mag ik zeggen dat dat bij mij een beetje vreemde gedachten opwekt? Ik bedoel, waarom die geheimzinnigheid er omheen?

----------


## Rolandino

vreemd want VA gebruikt heel veel Faital Pro speakers ........

----------


## MusicXtra

VA is aan geen enkel merk gelieerd, voor ieder ontwerp zoek ik de meest heftige driver die ik kan vinden ongeacht het merk.
@Outline: Volgens mij ben je nu dubbel aan het posten.

----------


## Outline

Toch staat het wel zo op de site van Selenium. Zoek het zelf maar op. Ik neem aan dat die mannen in Brazilië niet zomaar op goed geluk zomaar een adres pikken...

>>Ik geloof heus wel dat jullie je niet aan 1 merk binden maar ik vond het opvallend. Het laat ook gelijk een hoop ruimte voor speculatie zoals een deal die niet op de juiste manier is gegaan. Mijn advies om te zorgen dat het verwijderd wordt.

En ja, het was een dubbelpost. Stond er ook boven. Krijg je ook met 2 topics die in elkaar overlopen...

----------


## Richnies2000

ik heb ooit zelf rechtstreeks bij selenium speaker gekocht en ook toen werden afspraken niet nagekomen, onder andere de levertijden deze waren velen malen langer dan beloofd was.... 

oftewel je kan indien je een kvk heb waarschijnlijk nog steeds zelf direct bij selenium kopen....

ps verzendkosten zijn erg hoog!

----------


## Outline

> ik heb ooit zelf rechtstreeks bij selenium speaker gekocht en ook toen werden afspraken niet nagekomen, onder andere de levertijden deze waren velen malen langer dan beloofd was.... 
> 
> oftewel je kan indien je een kvk heb waarschijnlijk nog steeds zelf direct bij selenium kopen....
> 
> ps verzendkosten zijn erg hoog!



Een hoop bedrijven die vroeger met Selenium zaken hebben gedaan, geven dezelfde redenen dat ze geen zaken meer met ze doen.

Overigens heb ik al eerder in dit topic aangegeven dat AudioXL wel wil kijken wat de mogelijkheden zijn. Zij zitten er vanwege hun connectie met JBL iets dichter bovenop...

----------


## salsa

Heren,

Ik heb veel zaken gedaan met Selenium, ben zelfs daarvoor naar Brazillie afgereisd maar deze situaties zijn mij niet bekend voor dat Harman Int. er zich mee bemoeid nu..
Wel hebben ze mij sinds 2010 aangegeven de productie van componenten te wijzigen naar de specs voor JBL en de OEM iets meer voorrang te geven waardoor de bestaande modellen minder (snel) leverbaar zullen worden.
Vandaar dat ik in dit zelfde jaar gelijk over gestapt ben naar PRV Audio speakers, goede drivers, goede snelle levering via Miami en goede prijzen (de helft goedkoper)

Overigens, ik ben aktief op Aruba en andere eilanden, dus nee niet in NL!
Kan wel leveren aan NL.

----------


## Outline

Even een harde kick....

Reactie van Peter de Fouw van AudioXL NL:

Beste Richard,

De Selenium 15SWS800 is door ons apart te bestellen.
Minimum aantal is dan wel 10 stuks.

De netto prijs zal dan zijn € 185,- pstk ex BTW wat lijkt te kloppen met jou informatie.
Levertijd zal ca 10 dagen bedragen.

Laat maar weten of we iets moeten doen voor je.

Groeten,

Peter de Fouw - General Manager
http://www.audioxl.nl

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hoe gaat het met de DHZ dag?

----------


## Dj Gino V

Hey ,

Ik wou eens horen of er misschien al toppen zijn ontworpen die goed bij deze bassen passen want ben bijna klaar met mij 2,
en als ze goed gaan zou ik er graag nog vier bijmaken en daarbij degelijke toppen voor grotere evenementen en live werk

alvas bedankt
mvg Gino V

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Hey ,
> 
> Ik wou eens horen of er misschien al toppen zijn ontworpen die goed bij deze bassen passen want ben bijna klaar met mij 2,
> en als ze goed gaan zou ik er graag nog vier bijmaken en daarbij degelijke toppen voor grotere evenementen en live werk
> 
> alvas bedankt
> mvg Gino V



Ik ben nog geen top tegen gekomen die hier niet goed bij paste.
Ik heb alleen maar 12" gebruikt en een keer een 15" en ik had bij beide geen problemen.
Meestal huur ik een setje RCF toppen van 12". Weet zo niet welke dat zijn want soms zijn het de nieuwere en soms de oudere.
Als je 4 subs hebt en 2 goede 12" toppen kun je al aardig beuken hoor.  :Wink:

----------


## kvdb013

2 van deze subs en 8" topjes werkt ook geweldig

----------


## knorrepot

> Hey ,
> 
> Ik wou eens horen of er misschien al toppen zijn ontworpen die goed bij deze bassen passen want ben bijna klaar met mij 2,
> en als ze goed gaan zou ik er graag nog vier bijmaken en daarbij degelijke toppen voor grotere evenementen en live werk
> 
> alvas bedankt
> mvg Gino V



Ik gebruik er Acooustic Line A6 toppen boven. Perfect!

----------


## Dj Gino V

> Ik gebruik er Acooustic Line A6 toppen boven. Perfect!



zou deze top er drie bassen  kunnen bijhouden voor bv 1000 personen fuif of verlang ik nu te veel

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat bedoel je met 1000 personen?
Moeten die 1000 personen ook daadwerkelijk goed geluid hebben of is het voldoende wanneer 200 man goed geluid heeft omdat de rest toch liever staat te praten?
Voor 1000 personen goed geluid zou ik minstens 4 dubbel 18" subs meenemen plus een setje van mijn net nieuwe toppen en low kastjes.
Maar dan heeft het grootste deel van die 1000 mensen ook een goed geluid.

----------


## Dj Gino V

Hey 

het is de bedoeling van toch wel een zaal van ongeveer 20m op 30m te voorzien van dance beats en ambi
maar kan ik in plaats niet meer 15" meenemen  in plaats van de dubbele 18" want die zijn meestal iets te lomp en zwaar voor mij of zie ik dit verkeerd en zal ik dan voor 2 toppen moeten gaan per kant
ik heb graag en modulair systeem en liesfst de boxen in de zelfde stijl dus bv zelf bouw als deze bassen te goei lukken

ps @ musicXtra zijn die toppen die jij aangeeft van vision acoustic of zelf knutsel toppen

alvast bedankt

----------


## ivan2912

Hallo allemaal,
Ik ben bezig mijn eigen versie van de sub te bouwen.
Hier is een link van de foto's tot nu toe.
http://zelfbouwsub.mijnalbums.nl/
Ik zou graag willen weten wat jullie er van vinden.
Alvast bedankt,
Ivan Koot

----------


## MusicXtra

@Ivan: Doordat je met de handgrepen afwijkt van het ontwerp klopt er niet veel meer van, de inhoud van de kast is flink toegenomen en de tuningsfrequentie is daardoor een eind naar beneden gegaan.

----------


## ivan2912

@musicxtra
Is het slim om dan toch die ruimte van de handvatten erbij te bouwen?
En wat houd de frequentie in?

----------


## kvdb013

Toets het woord frequentie maar eens in op Google, dan zul je daar de nodige informatie vinden! 
Ik zie dat je de kast van mdf gebouwd hebt, wat is daar de rede voor? 
En als ik zo eens kijk krijg ik de indruk dat het 18 mm is klopt dat?

----------


## ivan2912

Het klopt dat ik mdf gebruikt heb.
Is is iets zwaarder en kan niet zo goed tegen regen als multiplex maar het is een stuk goedkoper en verder gewoon goed.
Ik heb mijn sub nagerekend en de inhoud is 40*40*50=100dm3 globaal gerekend. 
De sub van musicxtra is snel gerekend 39*52*60-20*55*4=117dm3.
Maakt dat verschil van 17dm3 te klein veel uit voor de tuningsfrequentie?
Ivan Koot

----------


## kvdb013

Beste Ivan 
ik denk dat je een rekenfout maakt, jou kast is groter omdat je de kamer voor de handgrepen achterwegen hebt gelaten.

----------


## ivan2912

@kvdb013 Nee ik heb oude zelfbouw speakers omgebouwd. Die zijn 50 breed 50 diep en waren 50 hoog maar nu 40 hoog.
Mijn rekensom klopt dus. Maar wat gebeurt er als de kast ong 17 dm3 kleiner is?

----------


## kvdb013

Beste Ivan als je de kast hebt gebouwd zonder de kamer voor de handgrepen, en de kast is dan nog kleiner dan het originele dhz ontwerp. Dan vrees ik dat er van de kast die je gebouwd heb niet veel deugd. Mijn mening, bouw deze sub zoals hij ontworpen is en je heb een goede sub,

Gr koen

----------


## ivan2912

Ik ga nu de sub testen ga kijken hoe hij klinkt.

----------


## ivan2912

Net net de sub getest klonk lekker.
Heb hem zelfs op half/driekwart vermogen getest.
Ik belast de sub met een 400w ohm speaker en een gebridge versterker die normaal 2x180w 8ohm levert.
Ik weet alleen niet hoeveel hij precies gebridged levert.
Maar hij klonk dus goed. Eerst hoorde ik een trilling, maar dat bleek van de garage deur te komen  :Smile: .
Geen problemen en goed geluid.

Ivan Koot

----------


## knorrepot

> zou deze top er drie bassen  kunnen bijhouden voor bv 1000 personen fuif of verlang ik nu te veel



2 subjes per kant houd ie wel goed bij ja. Maar voor 1000 man zou ik toch echt wat ander serieus grij mee nemen  :Wink:

----------


## Dj Gino V

> 2 subjes per kant houd ie wel goed bij ja. Maar voor 1000 man zou ik toch echt wat ander serieus grij mee nemen



Hey

Mijn bedoeling is om met deze subs verder te gaan omdat ze licht en veel vermogen hebben maar dan moet ik er nog de goede top of toppen voor vinden in de zelfde stijl en voor hoeveel dhz bassen heb ik dan nodig en welke toppen passen er dan het beste bij om het gewenste volume te kunnen halen

alvast bedankt
mvg Gino V

----------


## emiel-r

Superinitiatief! Voor het laatst speakers gebouwd toen ik 16 was, maar krijg er echt zin in als ik dit allemaal lees!

Vraagje;
Hoe zou een P-audio P15N presteren in deze kast? Evt met aanpassing van poortlengte?

http://www.loudspeakersplus.com/pdfs/P-15N.pdf

Is toevallig beschikbaar, vandaar dat ik het vraag. Ik heb verder niet veel verstand van bouwen. 
Wel van processors instellen.

----------


## MusicXtra

De P-Audio speaker is wel te gebruiken maar optimaal is het zeker niet.
De X-max is met slechts 5 mm erg beperkt en je zult de poorten ook inderdaad 50 mm in moeten korten om te zorgen dat je met de Fb boven de Fs zit.

----------


## jakkes72

Sander:
Hoe zou dit project zich verhouden met mijn SUB's? En met jou Prospect subs?
Ik ga toch ernstig nadenken om een overstap te doen naar andere subs

----------


## MusicXtra

Je hebt zelf vanmiddag kunnen horen dat de enkel 15" in de Prospect top vergelijkbaar presteert met jouw dubbel 15" sub, de zelfbouw sub zal daar niet veel voor onder doen.
De Prospect sub is eigenlijk niet te vergelijken met een 15" sub, daar zit de dikste 18" in die er verkrijgbaar is.
Hij gaat vooral in het infra sub deel , 30 Hz en lager, ongekend hard door zoals je zelf hebt kunnen horen, dat hele diepe laag is met een 15" niet te evenaren.

----------


## salsa

Sander, wat voor een type kast is jouw Prospect Sub eigenlijk?

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

Een 'recht toe recht aan' bas reflex die een beetje erg laag getuned is. :Cool:

----------


## kvdb013

musicxtra,
heb jij deze sub (dhz) al eens gemeten met smaart oid? en daar de proccesor settings voor?
smaart aanschaffen is voor mij geen optie omdat het voor mij een hobby is. wel zou ik graag mijn proccesor juist instellen om het maximale uit deze subs te halen. ik heb natuurlijk al wat gerommeld met de settings maar heb het idee dat er toch meer uit te halen valt! 
misschien andere forum leden die deze subs gemeten hebben?

mgv koen

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb ooit met Smaart gemeten op de kastjes die Richnies2000 heeft gemaakt, wellicht heeft hij de processor settings nog.
Maar uiteindelijk zul je daar niet zo heel veel aan hebben aangezien de time-alignement op de door jou gebruikte toppen zal moeten worden ingeregeld.

----------


## kvdb013

Maar er zijn toch ook genoeg subwoofers van fabrikanten die verkocht worden met processor instellingen, zonder dat deze fabrikanten weten wat voor top jij gaat gebruiken? Of sla ik de plank nu volledig mis? 

Mgv koen

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, die sla je mis, tenzij de fabrikant de settings geeft voor gebruik met bepaalde toppen.

----------


## kvdb013

Als je een sub een bepaalde boost wil geven op bv 60hz om dat daar een een kuiltje zit in de response, dan heeft dit toch geen gevolgen voor je toppen die rond de 100/120hz mee beginnen te doen?
Ik stel deze vraag omdat ik dus nog geen kaas gegeten van het meten van geluid, het luisteren ernaar gaat al redelijk :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richnies2000

ik denk dat ik de settings nog wel heb, maar heb mn processors hier niet in de buurt zaterdag nacht heb ik weer een gig en dus alle tijd om even de settings op te snorrelen..

----------


## kvdb013

dan zie ik de setting nog wel tegemoet, kan ik eens kijken wat het met de subs doet t.o.v mijn eigen settings.
alvast bedankt voor de moeite

mgv koen

----------


## Dj Gino V

Hey,

Ik wou eens vragen of deze versterkers goed zijn om de 18sound speakers aan te sturen
http://www.peavey.com/products/proau...g%3B4080HZ.cfm

alvast bedankt
mvg Gino

----------


## AH

> Hey,
> 
> Ik wou eens vragen of deze versterkers goed zijn om de 18sound speakers aan te sturen
> http://www.peavey.com/products/proau...g%3B4080HZ.cfm
> 
> alvast bedankt
> mvg Gino



Nee deze is voor Peavey speakers, je moet een 18 sound versterker hebben. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dj Gino V

> Nee deze is voor Peavey speakers, je moet een 18 sound versterker hebben.



als jij mij dan de gepaste 18 sound versterker kan voorstellen graag  :Smile:

----------


## kvdb013

@richnies2000
De settings nog gevonden?

Gr koen

----------


## Dj Gino V

ik wou eens vragen of er hier al forumers zijn die bestanden hebben om en cnc frees te sturen,
want heb juist iemand die avond school houtbewerking volgt en daar hebben ze een cnc frees

alvast bedankt
mvg Gino

----------


## emiel-r

Hou zou de 18sound 15LW1400 presteren in deze kast?

----------


## Dj Gino V

kick is er niemand die de tekeningen van deze sub op digitaal formaat heeft voor een cnc frees

alvast bedankt

----------


## I.T. drive in

eey, ik ken een website waar je de selenium woofer kan kopen voor 199dollar incl. verzending. ik heb van die site wel een eerder dingen gekocht dus hij is betrouwbaar. ik zit er zelf aan te denken om er 2 te gaan bestellen. ik weet niet of het erg is als ik de link hier ff plak?

----------


## knorrepot

Inmiddels al het eea getest met de subjes, enkele feestjes mee gedraaid en veel complimenten gehad. 
Ben er wel achter dat de obertone driver niet een vooraan staant stukje techniek is wat betreft het rendement. Er mag echt wel een dikke amp op! 
Met 2 subs gestapelt druk het toch behoorlijk lekker door! 

Onderhand ook getest met een Nexo PS10R2 er boven, aangestuurd door de NX242 processor met een camco vortex 6 op het hoog en een vortex 200v op het laag (1850w @ 8ohm!!) Met de nieuwe setting op de LS600 sub van nexo klinkt de sub niet verkeerd, en kan de camco tot aan de clip er vol op los! 

Word ie met een andere top gebruikt, staat er momenteel nog een XTI4002 gebrugd op.

----------


## ethen

hallo

Ik was gisteren met het bouwen van deze sub.
Nou stuiten ik op een probleem, in de tekening staat een paneel die port paneel word genoemd maar ik kan deze nergens plaatsen. De afmeteningen van het paneel zijn 38 bij 11.3 
Weet iemand of dit gewoon een fout is of dat hij toch ergens geplaats moet worden?

bedankt

----------


## salsa

> Inmiddels al het eea getest met de subjes, enkele feestjes mee gedraaid en veel complimenten gehad. 
> Ben er wel achter dat de obertone driver niet een vooraan staant stukje techniek is wat betreft het rendement. Er mag echt wel een dikke amp op! 
> Met 2 subs gestapelt druk het toch behoorlijk lekker door! 
> 
> Onderhand ook getest met een Nexo PS10R2 er boven, aangestuurd door de NX242 processor met een camco vortex 6 op het hoog en een vortex 200v op het laag (1850w @ 8ohm!!) Met de nieuwe setting op de LS600 sub van nexo klinkt de sub niet verkeerd, en kan de camco tot aan de clip er vol op los! 
> 
> Word ie met een andere top gebruikt, staat er momenteel nog een XTI4002 gebrugd op.



Vremd dat je een setting van Nexo LS600 gebruikt, dit is namelijk een 6e order Band Pass kast en geen front loaded bass kast......

----------


## MusicXtra

Zie pijl in het plaatje. :Cool:

----------


## ACSlater

Ik bedacht me bij het zien van dit topic dat ik nog niet een plaatje van mijn eindresultaat had geplaatst dus bij deze!  :Smile: 
Die waas bovenop is van het stof. Ze zitten strak in de Warnex.

----------


## knorrepot

> Vremd dat je een setting van Nexo LS600 gebruikt, dit is namelijk een 6e order Band Pass kast en geen front loaded bass kast......



Dat weet ik  :Wink:  Zo vreemd is het niet, deze setting klinkt beter dan de RS15 op mijn sub.

----------


## knorrepot

> Ik bedacht me bij het zien van dit topic dat ik nog niet een plaatje van mijn eindresultaat had geplaatst dus bij deze! 
> Die waas bovenop is van het stof. Ze zitten strak in de Warnex.




Welke driver heb je hierin zitten?

----------


## yorick

Netjes! Is het resultaat binnenkort ergens te zien en natuurlijk te horen? ?

----------


## jack

> Dat weet ik  Zo vreemd is het niet, deze setting klinkt beter dan de RS15 op mijn sub.



beter? 

harder speelt hij!
looptijd tov een ps10r2 klopt geen houtje van ..
vergelijk hem is op de rs15 instelling + 3 a 4 db+ ...

dan is de vergelijking wat eerlijker! 
de outputs  zijn namelijk gelijk getrokken. de RS15 krijgt dus minder input omdat deze twee speakers heeft ( koppeling + 4 ohm!)

wel kan de ls600 veel meer belast worden dan  een enkele speaker van een rs15 ...
en heeft dus ook veel meer versterker vermogen nodig...

----------


## knorrepot

> beter? 
> 
> harder speelt hij!
> looptijd tov een ps10r2 klopt geen houtje van ..
> vergelijk hem is op de rs15 instelling + 3 a 4 db+ ...
> 
> dan is de vergelijking wat eerlijker! 
> de outputs  zijn namelijk gelijk getrokken. de RS15 krijgt dus minder input omdat deze twee speakers heeft ( koppeling + 4 ohm!)
> 
> ...



Ik heb veelvuldig getest, maar de LS600 klinkt net wat lekkerder lees: ronder in de sub dan de RS15. Die vind ik een beetje te boem boem, te bonkerig. Als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel..

Beetje lastig te verwoorden  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Zou erg toevallig zijn wanneer een Nexo preset qua time-alignement en EQ precies goed is voor de DHZ sub...

----------


## knorrepot

> Zou erg toevallig zijn wanneer een Nexo preset qua time-alignement en EQ precies goed is voor de DHZ sub...



Afhankelijk van de gebruikte driver denk ik.. qua time klopt ie niet helemaal, maar dat is op te lossen door de losse delay die op elk kanaal kan toegepast worden. (bij NX242)

Nou was niet mijn bedoeling om er een hele discussie van te maken, het was meer een melding dat dit niet verkeerd klinkt, maar gaat niet veelvuldig gebruikt worden icm met nexo settings, hij blijft op mijn eigen preset draaien  :Wink:

----------


## ACSlater

> Welke driver heb je hierin zitten?



Gewoon, de Selenium 15sws800. Hoewel gewoon.... ze hebben niet hetzelfde frame. De ene is een halve centimeter hoger dan de andere. Als je goed kijkt zie je dat het schuim bij de onderste sub wat meer naar voren steekt. Hier heb ik een paar ringen tussen het frame en het latje, waarop de grill zit, gedaan. Best vreemd van Selenium om zo inconsequent te leveren.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Best vreemd van Selenium om zo inconsequent te leveren.



Je mag al lang blij zijn dat ze geleverd hebben. :Cool:

----------


## 2mancrew

> Je mag al lang blij zijn dat ze geleverd hebben.




Ik weet nog toen ik mijn  4  seleniums bestelde  dat de levertijd ook lang duurde en ik had  toch een goed adres  geregeld voor die  seleniums. ;-)
Maar goed een ding moet ik  zeggen heb  veel plezier van die 4 kastjes. 


Greetz

Ed

----------


## yorick

Waarin is dit getekend?

----------


## MusicXtra

Google sketch-up

----------


## ethen

Hallo musicxtra

dit paneel boel ik niet als ik thuis ben dan zal ik hem er even opzetten

----------


## ethen

> Je mag al lang blij zijn dat ze geleverd hebben.



Ik heb mijn selenium vorige weet bestel in duitsland en 5 dagen later had ik hem al binnen

----------


## salsa

> Ik heb mijn selenium vorige weet bestel in duitsland en 5 dagen later had ik hem al binnen



Ja dat kan gewoon een 'stock item' zijn, maar als je zoals ik rechtstreeks van de fabriek koopt is het een ander verhaal....
Ik heb ook nog enkele modellen liggen, maar mijn voorraad wordt nu echt minder...

Selenium is gekocht door JBL en maakt voor JBL luidsprekers hun 'losse componenten' productie is een stuk langzamer kwa leveringen dan daarvoor!!

Jammer maar helaas, nu ben ik PRV Audio gaan importeren vanuit Brazillie.

Dave

----------


## ethen

hallo musicxtra

ik bedoel dit paneel http://192.168.1.14:8000/nl/ajp/publ...17982f5675.php

en wat jij bedoelde is deze http://192.168.1.14:8000/nl/ajp/publ...0a60739344.php

----------


## MusicXtra

Linkjes werken niet....

----------


## ethen

hoop dat ze nu wel werken 

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=78VHGKQD

----------


## sound6

Dat is zo te zien toch echt het pijltje op de tekening van MusicXtra...

----------


## ethen

Er zit toch echt wel verschil in lengte en het zijn 2 aparte tekeningen

----------


## ethen

wie weet welk paneel het nu is ?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ondanks dat ik het kastje heb ontworpen moet je het antwoord schuldig blijven. :Mad: 
Wellicht dat 2mancrew je ermee kan helpen....

----------


## vdbeke

Ik zou zeggen begin met bouwen en kijk waar je hem eventueel kunt plaatsen of waar er misschien een mist. En laat het dan weten.

----------


## ethen

hallo

ik ben hem op dit moment al voor de 2de keer aan het bouwen.
en ik kwam het nu weer tegen en vroeg me af waar deze moest, maar bij de anderen mis ik niets.
daarom vroeg ik dat.

----------


## 2mancrew

> Ondanks dat ik het kastje heb ontworpen moet je het antwoord schuldig blijven.
> Wellicht dat 2mancrew je ermee kan helpen....



Afdeling  support met 2mancrew grinzzz.
@Sander kan dit dat  plankje zijn dat je in de eerste set tekeningen teveel had getekend ?
@Ethen zet de kast eens in elkaar  en kijk of het overblijft.

Als ik het goed heb  was er in de eerste set tekeningen namelijk 1 plankje te veel en heeft Music extra dat later  er uit gehaald.

@Sander  ik ben aan het denken over de forum topkast. Zal je straks ff mail sturen

Greetz

Ed

----------


## ACSlater

Dat plankje was toch om de basrpoorten eventueel af te sluiten voor het tunen? Als het dat was, dan is het overbodig in ieder geval.

----------


## ivan2912

Een vraagje is dit schema wat bij je dzh sub zit niet van je line-array Musicxtra? http://www.********.nl/album/sequenza.png Ivan

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat is iets dat helemaal niet van mij afkomstig is....

----------


## djspeakertje

> Een vraagje is dit schema wat bij je dzh sub zit niet van je line-array Musicxtra? http://www.********.nl/album/sequenza.png Ivan



Haha, je hebt een tabelletje met specificaties van de Sequenza line-array van Kling&Freitag te pakken... Dat heeft inderdaad helemaal niets met MusicXtra te maken. 

Hoort hier dus bij.


Daan

----------


## ivan2912

Ja maar het grappige is dat hij bij de tekeningen van de subwoofer staat opgeslagen in het album. Ivan

----------


## djspeakertje

Dat is dan een foutje in de website van Mac, kan gebeuren.


Daan

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Op welke pagina van het topic stonden de bouwtekeningen ook alweer? Ik wil er namelijk nog 2 bij gaan maken maar ben de tekeningen kwijt...  :Frown:

----------


## MusicXtra

Stuur me maar ff een PM met je mail adres dan mail ik je het pakket.

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.********.nl/Sub_album/ 

zie je de hele map. rechtermuisknop - opslaan-als , afijn. 

Die sequenza was ergens anders besproken, geloof ik. Maar wegens niet mijn favo eruuuttermet gecyberducked.

Sander, pas je de link ook ff aan op jouw site? 

mzzl
g

----------


## MusicXtra

Linkje is aangepast. :Cool:

----------


## knorrepot

Ik heb laatst mij 2 subs op elkaar gezet en aangestuurd met een Nexo NXamp op de RS15 preset. Dit gaat zeer goed! Alleen heb ik het idee dat mijn driver in een grotere kast moet.. nu heb ik ze dan ook geladen met oberton drivers.

----------


## Dj Gino V

Beste,

Ik wou nog eens horen of er goedkopere speakers zijn om in de sub te stoppen die gemakkelijk in België of Nederland te krijgen zijn want ik was eerst van plan de 18 sound 15nlw9500 te nemen maar als er al andere goede resultaten dan hoor ik het graag het gebruik is enkel voor drive in feesten

alvast bedankt
mvg Gino V

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Dankjewel Sander en "G" voor de tekeningen. Ik heb ze even gedownload.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe een RCF L15S801 het zou doen in deze kast. Probleem is namelijk dat de 2 kasten die ik nu heb voorzien zijn van een absolute budget woofer en ik er eigenlijk al 2 aan het bij bouwen ben en die evt wil voorzien van deze woofers omdat ik wat meer power wil.

Ik gebruik deze subjes voor verhuur in huis tuin keuken feestjes in het dorp, meestal losse verhuur dus ze worden flink verkracht om het zo maar te zeggen! Maar omdat ik het idee heb dat het wel wat meer mag en ik ze toch ook wel voor wat andere dingen wil gaan inzetten. Omdat ik vrij makkelijk aan de bovengenoemde RCF kan komen vandaar mijn vraag. Inmiddels ben ik er 2 aan het bij bouwen dus dat zullen de kastjes worden waar ik mee verder ga. De andere 2 gaan naar mijn neefje die met een drive in wil gaan beginnen.

----------


## desolation

Ik heb hier 4x Beyma 15SW1300ND speakers liggen die ik eerst dacht in te bouwen in Cubo15 kasten, maar een normaal reflexontwerp lijkt me toch interssanter. 

Is de 15SW1300Nd goed geschikt voor deze kast? Vermogen is geen punt, ik heb een 4x 2400W op 4Ohm versterker waar ik de kanalen prima van kan bridgen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Da's een heel deftige driver, die zal het zeker goed doen in de zelfbouw sub.
Mogelijk dat je de poorten 2 cm korter moet houden omdat de Fs van deze driver mogelijk iets te hoog is.
Zou er geen gebrugde kanalen op zetten, versterker kan 2 subjes per kanaal prima bedienen, mogelijk dat bij meer vermogen de X-damage bereikt wordt.
Zo blijft de boel mooi heel terwijl de winst van het dubbele vermogen verwaarloosbaar is i.v.m. powercompressie en mechanische limiet.

----------


## desolation

ok dat is goed nieuws, dan kan er in de toekomst indien nodig nog wat bijgebouwd worden eventueel. ik ga ze gebruiken met momenteel 1x of 2x JBL SRX712M erop als top, ben op zoek naar een setje SRX722 om echte toppen te hebben zodat de 712's terug monitors kunnen zijn

is er van de zelfbouwsub ook een dubbel 15" ontwerp beschikbaar ? in principe kan ik er ook wel aan uit door de zijpanelen langer te maken en de bovenplaat als middenplaat te gebruiken, maar het zou interessant zijn als het effectief al getest is qua structurele integriteit op die manier, zeker omdat het kastontwerp enorm zelf-bracend is.

----------


## MusicXtra

Met een middenpaneel is een dubbele uitvoering net zo sterk als de enkele.
Zelf zou ik geen middenpaneel gebruiken maar op die plaats het achterpaneel van bracing voorzien, de poorten zorgen er wel voor dat de zijwanden meer dan sterk genoeg zijn.

----------


## desolation

dus bij dubbel 15" bouw gewoon 1 grote kast maken ipv de 2 drivers fysiek te scheiden met een middenpaneel? is dit om koppeling tussen de drivers te bewerkstelligen of gewoon omdat er geen enkele reden is tot een middenplaat?

Momenteel gebruik ik een kast die getuned is op 45hz (standaard reflexkast met 4 ronde 'wc buis' poorten per driver en middenplaat tussen beide) en dat werkt prima, ik neem aan dat met de poorten iets in te korten er ook rond dat punt getuned wordt?

----------


## MusicXtra

Een middenpaneel heeft inderdaad geen enkele functie als alleen maar ballast.
De Fs van de Beyma ligt een paar Hz hoger dan die van de Selenium dus vandaar dat je dan de kast ook iets hoger moet tunen.

----------


## PvG

> dus bij dubbel 15" bouw gewoon 1 grote kast maken ipv de 2 drivers fysiek te scheiden met een middenpaneel? is dit om koppeling tussen de drivers te bewerkstelligen of gewoon omdat er geen enkele reden is tot een middenplaat?



Het tussenschot zou aan beide kanten dezelfde drukgolven zien en kan dus daarom weggelaten worden (uitgaande van identieke drivers met identieke aansturing). Dus als de drivers niet identiek zijn, of als de aansturing anders is (bijv. één driver ook mid), doet het tussenschot er wel toe. Merk op dat als 1 van de drivers stuk gaat (of geen signaal krijgt oid), dat dat ook gevolgen kan hebben voor de andere driver (bijv. bereiken van Xmech)... Als de drivers gewoon parallel staan en op hetzelfde ampkanaal zitten, zou ik me hier niet zo druk om maken en het gewichtsvoordeel pakken. En anders gewoon losse kastjes bouwen.

----------


## Gast1401081

niet eens, de poorten van de onderste gaan ook functioneren als poort voor de bovenste speaker, waardoor je rare verschijnselen gaat krijgen, omdat de afstanden en lengtes daarvoor niet meer kloppen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat klopt dus niet, het blijft een helmholz resonator, het gaat om de resonantie frequentie van de luchtmassa, die wordt bepaald door het volume van diezelfde luchtmassa en de totale oppervlakte en lengte van de poorten.
Waar deze zitten maakt verder niets uit.

----------


## e-sonic

Die mann draait zich om in z'n resonator...

http://www.phys.unsw.edu.au/jw/Helmholtz.html

----------


## Gast1401081

dacht dat afstand tot het hart van de speaker ook meetelde, maar ik kan me vergissen natuurlijk... 
( er staat me iets bij van Single-Chamber-Dual-Tuning, door de poorten onderling te verschuiven of te verplaatsen)

en ik ben overigens ernstig benieuwd naar het nieuwe volume, volgens mij krijgen allebei de drivers en de port-sets een nieuw volume te zien.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik weet niet hoe ze dat doen met dual tuning maar volgens mij kan een helmholtz resonator maar één resonantie frequentie hebben.
Die frequentie hangt af van de luchtmassa, poort oppervlak en poort lengte, wanneer je de luchtmassa en de poort oppervlak verdubbeld zal de resonantie frequentie gelijk blijven.
Daarbij maakt het voor die resonantie frequentie niet uit waar die poort zich bevindt.
Op die frequentie zal de poort ongeveer net zoveel geluid produceren als de speaker zelf, de winst is daarbij ca. 3 dB.
De plaatsing van de poort is weliswaar niet belangrijk voor de resonantie frequentie, het is wel belangrijk voor de weergave, zit de poort in een diepe kast bijvoorbeeld aan de achterzijde dan zal het poortgeluid wel eens zover uit fase kunnen staan dat er uitdoving optreed met het directe geluid van de conus en dan wordt de winst in het laag van een bas reflex ineens verlies.

----------


## dexter

Hoe zit het dan met 2 drivers in 1 grote kast zonder tussenschot, zien ze dan elk de helft van het volume van de kast? En hoe kun je dan het beste de kast tunen met bijvoorbeeld 1 grote poort voor alle 2 de drivers of of 1 iets kleinere per driver in de buurt van die betreffende driver?

----------


## Gast1401081

sterker nog, ik zie vaak een schot met gaten, die weer als poort fungeren. En ook wordt dan de luchtflow beïnvloed...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoe zit het dan met 2 drivers in 1 grote kast zonder tussenschot, zien ze dan elk de helft van het volume van de kast? En hoe kun je dan het beste de kast tunen met bijvoorbeeld 1 grote poort voor alle 2 de drivers of of 1 iets kleinere per driver in de buurt van die betreffende driver?



Twee drivers in één kast met een dubbele inhoud en een dubbel zo groot poortoppervlak t.o.v. van een kast met slechts één driver zien de dubbele inhoud maar daar staat ook tegenover dat het twee drivers zijn, per saldo is er niets veranderd.
Waar de poort zit en of dit twee, vier of slechts één poort is doet niet ter zake. Het enige van belang is dat de afstand van de poort tot de luisteraar niet heel veel mag verschillen met de afstand van de driver tot de luisteraar daar er anders een fase verschuiving optreedt. In de praktijk is dit niet van groot belang omdat het eigenlijk altijd over hele lage frequenties gaat met de daarbij behorende lange golflengte.
Bij mijn line-array zitten de poorten in de zijkanten van de kast, de afstand is ongeveer 25 cm groter dan de afstand van de 10" drivers t.o.v. de luisteraar, bij een tuning van 60 Hz hoort een golflengte van ca. 5 meter, 25 cm is dus slechts 5° faseverschuiving, niet iets om over wakker te liggen. Hogere frequenties worden nauwelijks door de poort weergegeven dus verder speelt het geen enkele rol.
@Mac; ik denk dat een tussenschot van gaten is voorzien om gewicht te besparen, lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk dat hier een geluidstechnische grondslag aan ligt.
Tenzij dat schot bewust uit het midden geplaatst zou zijn, in dat geval zou het kunnen dat iedere kamer zijn eigen resonantiefrequentie heeft.
Ik zou alleen geen reden kunnen bedenken om het zo te maken.

----------


## Gast1401081

Als je baskast een scheidsrechterfluit was, dan is de afstand tussen bron en gat bepalend voor de frequentie... Staande golven enzo...
Ook de grootte van de opening, en de grote van de ketel zijn daarvoor bepalend. 

Verder heb ik er helemaal geen verstand van, ik weet wel hoe het met een bas-Tuba werkt, maar das weer een heel ander verhaal.

Maar ik heb te vaak meegemaakt dat er een poort van lengte, diameter, of plaats veranderd werd, en dat het daarna als een krant klonk, omdat daarmee eigenlijk de TS-parameters werden aangetast. 

( w-bin, schijnt 2 poorten van 22 mm te moeten hebben, maar iemand vond dat te dik, qua prijs, en maakte er 15 mm hout van, en het gat iets groter bij de kopie... AEG verkocht zich het schompes aan recones toen ineens)

En de USW heeft ook een erg vreemd tussenschot, kwam ik laatst achter...

----------


## PvG

> Staande golven enzo...
> 
> Maar ik heb te vaak meegemaakt dat er een poort van lengte, diameter, of plaats veranderd werd, en dat het daarna als een krant klonk, omdat daarmee eigenlijk de TS-parameters werden aangetast.



Zoals MusicXtra al aangaf: de golflengtes waarop de bassreflex poort wordt getuned is doorgaans 40-50Hz, maw 7 a 8m. Dat is een orde groter dan de gemiddelde dubbel 15" kast (max ca 80cm). Staande golven en/of afstand van poort tot driver spelen dus geen rol voor wel/geen tussenschot.

Als een poort van lengte of diameter wordt gewijzigd, verandert de afstemfrequentie van de poort. Tja, dat is zo. De plaats van de poort verandert alleen de afstemfrequentie als deze bijv dicht bij de wand wordt geplaatst (de poort lijkt daardoor akoestisch langer). TS-parameters wijzigen niet door een kast, want deze beschrijven eigenschappen van de driver...

Kortom: Wel/geen tussenschot maakt akoestisch niets uit, behalve dat er misschien toch bracing van de panelen nodig is en dat als er één driver stukgaat (of geen signaal krijgt) de andere driver (ook) overlijdt.

----------


## teunos

Het enige voordeel van een tussenschot, ik weet niet of dit al genoemd is, is dat als één van de twee speakers stuk gaat om welke reden dan ook, de poortafstemming ineens wordt verhoogt. Als de overlevende speaker dan gewoon door blijft spelen, is dat vaak onder de nieuwe poortafstemming en staat de speaker in feite in de open lucht te spelen. De tweede speaker zal dan ook snel overlijden als het defect niet op tijd wordt opgemerkt.

----------


## kvdb013

Ik zit met een dilemma en wil jullie mening vragen!

ik heb twee dhz subs en ben daar zeer tevreden mee nu is het  zo dat ik deze bijna altijd onder twee 8inch topjes
gebruik. Ook heb ik twee 15 inch toppen (18sound 15 kit) en de twee dhz subs kunnen deze echter niet bijhouden. 
Nu is mijn vraag aan jullie: zal ik twee dhz subs bij bouwen of zal ik twee 18 inch subs bouwen voor onder de 15inch toppen. 
Voordeel van de dhz subs is natuurlijk dat ze lekker compact/licht zijn.
ook heb ik een nieuwe klant die nog wel eens feestjes geeft (hardstyle) en heb laatst 2rcf 8003as subs gehuurd voor onder de toppen en moet zeggen dat dit een erg aangenaam laag gaf, ga ik dit resultaat ook behalen met 4dhs subs? 

Alvast bedankt voor de feedback.

----------


## SPS

> Ik zit met een dilemma en wil jullie mening vragen!
> 
> ik heb twee dhz subs en ben daar zeer tevreden mee nu is het  zo dat ik deze bijna altijd onder twee 8inch topjes
> gebruik. Ook heb ik twee 15 inch toppen (18sound 15 kit) en de twee dhz subs kunnen deze echter niet bijhouden. 
> Nu is mijn vraag aan jullie: zal ik twee dhz subs bij bouwen of zal ik twee 18 inch subs bouwen voor onder de 15inch toppen. 
> Voordeel van de dhz subs is natuurlijk dat ze lekker compact/licht zijn.
> ook heb ik een nieuwe klant die nog wel eens feestjes geeft (hardstyle) en heb laatst 2rcf 8003as subs gehuurd voor onder de toppen en moet zeggen dat dit een erg aangenaam laag gaf, ga ik dit resultaat ook behalen met 4dhs subs? 
> 
> Alvast bedankt voor de feedback.



Of je dat haalt met 2x dhz s ub per kant kun je gemakkelijk zelf proberen. Gewoon EEN kantje opbouwen (2x sub + 15 inch top) , goed afregelen en dan luisteren.....!

----------


## drbeat

En de eighteensound 18 inch bouwen? Is dat geen idee? Volgens mij ook niet verkeerd....ben met mijn 15 inch ook erg blij...

Laat eens wat fotos zien van de 15 inch toppen...ben benieuwd.....

----------


## kvdb013

> Of je dat haalt met 2x dhz s ub per kant kun je gemakkelijk zelf proberen. Gewoon EEN kantje opbouwen (2x sub + 15 inch top) , goed afregelen en dan luisteren.....!



Dat kan ik wel eens proberen ja.

----------


## kvdb013

> En de eighteensound 18 inch bouwen? Is dat geen idee? Volgens mij ook niet verkeerd....ben met mijn 15 inch ook erg blij...
> 
> Laat eens wat fotos zien van de 15 inch toppen...ben benieuwd.....



Het maakt in principe niet zo veel uit welke 18inch het dan gaat worden, het is wel zo dat de speaker die in de rcf8003as zit (lf18g401) lekker betaalbaar is.
zal kijken of ik wat foto's van de kasten kan posten.

----------


## ethen

En als je voor de dhz subs gaat, ik heb er laats een 2 tal op marktplaats zien staan. 
Misschien is dat iets voor jouw.

http://link.marktplaats.nl/669098352

----------


## kvdb013

> En als je voor de dhz subs gaat, ik heb er laats een 2 tal op marktplaats zien staan. 
> Misschien is dat iets voor jouw.
> 
> http://link.marktplaats.nl/661815073



Bedankt voor de oplettendheid maar ik ben ten eerst zelf een houtworm, en ten tweede heb ik de subs met de nlw9500 en dat gaat denk ik niet samen met de sws800 die in deze kasten steekt.

----------


## kvdb013

@ drbeat hierbij wat foto's van de toppen                                                                                                                       http://imageshack.us/a/img546/8319/imagehekx.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img6/4286/imageear.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img23/7223/imagexfl.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img607/2232/imagerou.jpg  http://imageshack.us/a/img543/3897/imagezsq.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img69/9850/imageshq.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img716/7871/imageaje.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img28/5152/imagezsvk.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img823/6880/imageeuk.jpg

----------


## MusicXtra

> subs met de nlw9500 en dat gaat denk ik niet samen met de sws800 die in deze kasten steekt.



Kans is groot dat het prima samen gaat, kwestie van even het fasegedrag meten.

----------


## drbeat

Zijn mooie kastjes zeg!  Al vind ik 15 inch toppen al snel lomp groot worden. Ik wacht de dhz toppen af..ook omdat je met 15 inch al snel naar 18 inch moet om de top bij te houden. Misschien als tzt projectje...

Zelfbouw is naar mijn inziens toch erg leuk...ben van plan om zelf monitors te bouwen, heb tekeningetjes gevonden en t type speaker...nu nog de tijd....dat laatste is toch de meest moeillijke...

----------


## kvdb013

> Kans is groot dat het prima samen gaat, kwestie van even het fasegedrag meten.



Tja fasegedrag meten wordt toch lastig als hobbyist, en daarbij vind ik het leuk om zelf te bouwen al zullen de subs op Mp wel voordeliger zijn dan zelf bouwen.

----------


## desolation

iemand een adresje waar ik 2x een dubbel 15" versie kan laten bouwen? 
ik zou ze graag opnemen in onze inventaris, maar heb nocht het materiaal noch de plaats om ze zelf te maken. 
het liefst zo dicht mogelijk richting belgie (of in belgie)

----------


## showband

bij de ontwerper / bouwer eens informeren?

----------


## desolation

De ontwerper al eens een PM gestuurd maar ik gok dat die druk bezig is met zijn prospecties  :Smile: 

Heeft iemand een idee hoeveel ik de poorten zou moeten inkorten om de kast te tunen naar 45Hz? Mijn 15SW1300ND drivers hebben namelijk een Fs van 44Hz. Tis dat, of andere speakers gebruiken (op zich ook nog wel een optie).

----------


## drbeat

> De ontwerper al eens een PM gestuurd maar ik gok dat die druk bezig is met zijn prospecties 
> 
> Heeft iemand een idee hoeveel ik de poorten zou moeten inkorten om de kast te tunen naar 45Hz? Mijn 15SW1300ND drivers hebben namelijk een Fs van 44Hz. Tis dat, of andere speakers gebruiken (op zich ook nog wel een optie).



Om de kast opnieuw te tunen met andere speakers is in dit topic al te lezen dat MusicXtra dit niet zo snel zal doen, omdat dan het ontwerp omzeep gehaald wordt. Ik zou de speakers die voorgeschreven staan gaan gebruiken. 

Bij elke goede cnc boer of meubel of interieurbouwer in je buurt kun je aankloppen voor dit werk. Die spuiten hem dan ook gelijk en maken alle voorzieningen er in die je maar wilt. De tekeningen zijn te vinden op de site van *******sound. als je op de site van MusicXtra kijkt kun je via daar ook op de site komen waar ze staan. Tekeningetjes uitprinten en bij je interieurbouwer afgeven en je opdracht verstrekken... Makkelijker kan niet...

Dat hebben ze toch ook wel in Belgie? Interieurbouwers, cnc machines of meubelmakers?? vast wel...en anders hebben we die hier in Nederland wel hoor :Big Grin:  stuur me maar een PM.

----------


## MusicXtra

> De ontwerper al eens een PM gestuurd maar ik gok dat die druk bezig is met zijn prospecties



Haha, sorry dat ik je nog geen antwoord had gestuurd maar ik was idd nogal erg druk, onder andere met de Prospect.
De tuning verhogen naar 45Hz zal ik even voor je uitzoeken, de rest stuur ik je alsnog een antwoord via een PM.

----------


## desolation

Ok, welbedankt al!
Ik heb er alle begrip voor dat Brooklyn Audio je prioriteit heeft, tis al een heel cadeau voor iedereen dat je zo'n mooi kastonwerp met ons deelt. 
De drivers vervangen voor een mooi woofertje van BMS is nog steeds een optie, maar dan zou de importeur van BMS eens moeten antwoorden ...

----------


## jimmy

tour systems in brecht ( belgie ) maakt flightcases en boxen

misschien kan je daar eens horen

----------


## Ericsamandj

@Desolation, waar in België zit je?

Ikzelf woon 1500 meter van de Belgische grens bij Hulst. Ik zou indien je een houtstaat doormailt alles voor je kunnen zagen en frezen. Indien gewenst in voorgegrond hout.

----------


## desolation

Tussen Leuven en Brussel

Het zouden echt afgewerkte kasten moeten zijn, dus gelakt met trimite en de hele handel.
Heb net contact met iemand net over de grens gehad, wacht nu op een prijs.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Aha, we hebben t met een wallonier te doen, of heb ik t mis? Complete kast is uiteraard ook geen probleem, op de trimite/warnex na dan.

Hier heb ikzelf tot nog toe nooit bevredigende resultaten mee geboekt.

----------


## desolation

Hela, geen beledigingen hé, rasechte vlaming hier  :Wink: 
Heb momenteel contact met Jebalight die het gaan bekijken, ook omdat het ontwerp van Sander nog moet herwerkt worden naar een dubbel 15" plan.

----------


## Gast1401081

schijnt dat ze binnenkort ook in een soort van IKEA-pakketje gaan komen, dus...

----------


## Ericsamandj

Sorry :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , was in de veronderstelling dat Bruxelles in Wallonië lag. Komt waarschijnlijk omdat ik daar iedereen frans hoor praten als ik daar kom.


Iig succes met de ontwikkeling van je subs, als ik je ergens van dienst mee kan zijn hoor ik het wel.

----------


## sjig

> schijnt dat ze binnenkort ook in een soort van IKEA-pakketje gaan komen, dus...



Ook met het bekende sleuteltje erbij  :Big Grin:  ??

----------


## desolation

> Sorry, was in de veronderstelling dat Bruxelles in Wallonië lag. Komt waarschijnlijk omdat ik daar iedereen frans hoor praten als ik daar kom.
> 
> 
> Iig succes met de ontwikkeling van je subs, als ik je ergens van dienst mee kan zijn hoor ik het wel.



Al even niet meer in Brussel geweest dan, tegenwoordig kan je je er bijna beter behelpen als je Marrokaans praat :')

----------


## Ericsamandj

Vorig jaar september laatste keer, maar dat was op zaventem dus niet de goede vergelijking denk ik.

----------


## djspeakertje

> schijnt dat ze binnenkort ook in een soort van IKEA-pakketje gaan komen, dus...



Daar krijg ik dan weer een beetje dit gevoel bij:



Daan

----------


## desolation

2 dubbel 15" versies besteld, hopelijk eind volgende week klaar  :Smile:

----------


## drbeat

> 2 dubbel 15" versies besteld, hopelijk eind volgende week klaar



Heb je de aangepaste tekeningetjes gehad van MusicXtra? Zouden wij die ook mogen?

----------


## MusicXtra

Is heel simpel, zet er twee op elkaar, haal de tussenliggende panelen ertussenuit en je hebt een dubbel 15".

----------


## drbeat

> Is heel simpel, zet er twee op elkaar, haal de tussenliggende panelen ertussenuit en je hebt een dubbel 15".




Eens, het is ook mogelijk om er toch een tussenschot tussen te houden? mijn inziens wel, maar kan me vergissen. Dit omdat er schade aan een driver zou kunnen ontstaan mocht er 1 het begeven of het even af laat weten...klopt dat?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja klopt, persoonlijk vind ik dit onzin. Meestal als er 1 driver stuk gaat loopt de ander ook op zijn eindje.
Voordeel van beide drivers in één kast is ook nog dat je het eerder hoort wanneer er 1 driver stuk is, beide drivers gaan dan tegen hun X-damage staan klappen.

----------


## desolation

Ik heb er geen tekeningen van, ik heb de orginele plannen gestuurd naar Jeroen van Jebalight en die heeft het ontwerp omgezet naar 1 kast met een tussenschot in. Dat extra paneel als tussenschot zou normaal toch de stijfheid en stevigheid ten goede komen.
Ik doe het vooral omdat ik op de lange zijde ook 2 statiefflenzen inbouw om toppen op te zetten en zo is dat paneel in het midden goed ondersteund.

----------


## sjig

Krijgen we foto'tjes als ie af is ( en het liefst ook bouw foto's )? Ben wel benieuwd. Zit nog heel wat te twijfelen tussen allerlei subs, en een dubbele sub spreekt mij ook wel aan!

----------


## desolation

ik zal zeker fotos en bevindingen van het resultaat posten, maar bouwfotos gaan nogal moeilijk zijn vermits ik ze door jebalight laat bouwen  :Smile:

----------


## sjig

Je kan 't altijd vragen, en als het niet te veel moeite kost .....  :Wink:

----------


## PvG

Doe Jeroen de groeten uit Rijen ;-)

----------


## Outline

> Op dit moment ben ik in overleg met J&H om de top als bouwpakket via de webshop aan te bieden.
>  Je krijgt dan een compleet pakket met daarin alle drivers, aansluitmateriaal, speciaal op maat gemaakte grille, een CNC gefreesd houtpakket, Warnex, etc.
>  Met een klein beetje handigheid en wat eenvoudig basis gereedschap kan iedereen dan een professioneel uitziend kastje in elkaar zetten.



Ik heb dit balletje al 'ns eerder opgegooid voor de sub... Gaat dat misschien voor de sub ook ooit nog 'ns gebeuren?

----------


## desolation

woensdag worden ze geleverd, ik ben erg benieuwd  :Smile: 

normaal waren ze vrijdag af, maar iemand had staan zagen toen de warnex aan het drogen was  :Frown:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik heb dit balletje al 'ns eerder opgegooid voor de sub... Gaat dat misschien voor de sub ook ooit nog 'ns gebeuren?



Die kans zit er inderdaad in.

----------


## Outline

> Die kans zit er inderdaad in.



Ik hoor het graag als het zover is!...

----------


## Ericsamandj

@Desolation, heb je al een foto van het eindresultaat?

----------


## desolation

Jammer genoeg heeft Jebalight ze retour moeten nemen, de speaker pastte namelijk niet en de kast was niet meer aan te passen.

De grille lag op de speaker ipv ervoor, en als ik de plannen bekijk snap ik ook waarom.
De rand is op 5mm gefreesd, en het montagelatje is 6mm dik. Dat geeft 11mm hoogte
De Selenium is 12mm dik aan zijn rand, de 18sound 15mm, onze Beyma 13,5mm. Dat past dus nooit of te nimmer.

Ik heb Sander een PM gestuurd of hij soms wat licht kan werpen op wat er is misgelopen, het was alleszins een jammere zaak want voor de rest was het echt een pracht van een kast die we graag en goed hadden kunnen gebruiken. Door het drukke seizoen dat eraankomt hebben ze bij Jebalight pas tijd ten vroegste augustus om er terug te bouwen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat is vreemd, volgens de tekeningen steekt de buitenrand van de kast 23 mm voorbij het front paneel.
Het is heel goed mogelijk dat de latjes om de grille te monteren te dun zijn voor de 18 Sound driver, die steekt immers nog 10 mm uit het front.
Maar zelfs dan zou er nog 13 mm ruimte over moeten blijven, trek daar 2 mm voor de grille af en dan kom ik nog steeds op 11 mm ruimte wat voldoende zou moeten zijn.
Uitgaande van de 18 Sound met een X-max van 39 mm (+/- 19,5 mm) moet de grille dus minimaal 20 mm verwijderd zijn van de conus en dat klopt dan ruim.

----------


## kvdb013

Ik heb een aantal Posts terug ook al aangegeven dat je bij de 15nlw9500 net wat ruimte te kort komt voor het uitslaan van de speaker. Ook aangegeven dat het verstandig is voor toekomstige bouwers het boven/onder en de zij panelen een cm langer te maken aan de voorzijde van de kast om dit probleem op te lossen.
Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik het rooster nu exact aan de voorzijde gelijk heb gezet en de speaker 5mm in de frontplaat zit, daarmee is het probleem opgelost! Er is echter geen ruimte meer voor speakerschuim.
misschien een idee om de tekeningen aan te passen voor toekomstige bouwers?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik het rooster nu exact aan de voorzijde gelijk heb gezet en de speaker 5mm in de frontplaat zit, daarmee is het probleem opgelost! Er is echter geen ruimte meer voor speakerschuim.



Dan belast je de speaker in elk geval goed, die komt aan zijn X-max. :Cool: 
Ik zal de tekeningen iets wijzigen zodat er iets meer ruimte ontstaat.

----------


## Ericsamandj

@desolation, is het monteren van de drivers achter de baffle geen optie? Veel netter en je hoeft de grille niet uit te vullen, deze kan immers strak op de baffle worden geschroefd. Wat weer resoneren vermindert. Het volume  verlies lijkt mij miniem, mischien dat Sander of Johan dat wat kan nuanceren. Het is natuurlijk zonde om zulke kasten verloren te laten gaan en nieuwe te bouwen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat wordt lastig, je krijgt de driver nooit door een gat wat kleiner is.
Maar ik kan me niet voorstellen dat er niet een mogelijkheid is om de kasten alsnog te gebruiken.

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Dat wordt lastig, je krijgt de driver nooit door een gat wat kleiner is.
> Maar ik kan me niet voorstellen dat er niet een mogelijkheid is om de kasten alsnog te gebruiken.



daarom ook eerst de drivers monteren en dan pas de frontbaffle op de latten schroeven. Zo heb ik t ook bij m'n eigen subs gedaan.

----------


## MusicXtra

Handig als er een driver sneuvelt, kun je de kast aan stukken gaan zagen....

----------


## Ericsamandj

Kwestie van de frontbaffle alleen schroeven en niet lijmen, schroef je hem er zo weer uit als t moet. Dit gaat trouwens niet bij alle ontwerpen maar een frontgeladen bassreflex is geen probleem.

----------


## desolation

Jeroen van jebalight heeft de terugname zelf voorgesteld, wat erg correct was en zeer geapprecieerd. Wij wou namelijk enkel een perfect product afleveren, wat inhoud dat we sowieso de tekeningen moeten aanpassen.

Het lijkt mij zelfs met de selenium onmogelijk om correct te werken, je hebt namelijk maar 11mm ruimte voor 12mm rand van de speaker. Zonder schuim zal het inderdaad wel passen, maar enige vorm van bescherming voor je driver lijkt me niet onnodig voor live gebruik.
We gaan ook enige aanpassing doen voor de montage van de grille, zodat deze op meer punten dan de 4 latjes kan vastgezet worden. Ik denk aan schuin boven de bovenste speaker en schuin onder de onderste nog strookjes en eventueel in het midden. We hadden sowieso al een dun laagje rubber voorzien om resonantie van de grille te elimineren.

Het was zeker wel passend te maken, maar niet met speakerschuim. We hebben het ook geprobeerd met dun schuim aan de binnenkant, maar dan nog was het grote probleem de grill passend krijgen. Door de rond gefreesde randen en geen mogelijkheid om de grille boven en onderaan goed vast te zetten kwamen de hoeken steeds naar buiten.
Jeroen kon er waarschijnlijk wel nog mee terecht bij een jeugdhuis/popzaal die de subs onder het podium legt, dus verloren zijn ze waarschijnlijk niet. We kiezen er echter wel voor om het ontwerp nog wat te finetunen voor dubbel 15" en het dan ook echt perfect af te werken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Is geen handige optie, zeker niet bij dit ontwerp.
Kans op lekkages is veel te groot en onderschat de krachten niet die op het frontpaneel (en de rest van de kast) komen wanneer een conus van pakweg 150 gram 100 keer per seconde 40 mm heen en weer knalt.

----------


## kvdb013

Je zou de frontplaat kunnen doorfrezen met de buitenomtrek van de speaker, dan achter de frontplaat een nieuwe plaat lijmen en schroeven. Dit moet dan uiteraard wel in twee delen omdat je het er anders niet in de kast krijgt.
Misschien een optie.

----------


## kvdb013

> Dan belast je de speaker in elk geval goed, die komt aan zijn X-max.
> Ik zal de tekeningen iets wijzigen zodat er iets meer ruimte ontstaat.



In het begin de speakers aangestuurd met 1400watt(zou theoretisch moeten kunnen) maar toen kwam de speaker al snel aan zijn x damage (toch met een high pass  op 37Hz 18db octaaf), nu met 1000watt (synq 3k6)en dat gaat erg goed! Erg fijne subjes en lekker licht!

----------


## Outline

Ik zit nu toch met smart op nieuwe tekeningen te wachten...

Daarnaast zou het fijn zijn als we de driverlijst een beetje kunnen uitbreiden. Dit omdat de Selenium zo goed als niet meer verkrijgbaar is (tenzij je meteen een volle pallet besteld) en de 18Sound toch aardig prijzig is...

----------


## desolation

> Je zou de frontplaat kunnen doorfrezen met de buitenomtrek van de speaker, dan achter de frontplaat een nieuwe plaat lijmen en schroeven. Dit moet dan uiteraard wel in twee delen omdat je het er anders niet in de kast krijgt.
> Misschien een optie.



Maar dan verkleinen we de inhoud van de kast, wat in principe toch de karakteristiek zou veranderen?
Lijkt me minder interessant naar de toekomst toe bij eventuele constructie van extra kasten.

Zo prijzig is de 18sound nu toch ook niet? Ok, het is niet de goedkoopste speaker ter wereld, maar het heeft voor mij weinig zin om hier een el cheapo driver in te schroeven. Het is een kast met behoorlijk wat potentieel, daar mag best een beukhamer in. 
B&C heeft in het gamma best nog wat mooie speakers met ferrietdrivers, dat is altijd wat goedkoper dan Nd.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat uitfrezen van de fronten en er, in twee delen, een ring achter te lijmen waardoor de driver meer naar binnen valt is een heel goede oplossing.
De inhoud van de kast wordt hierdoor nauwelijks beïnvloed dus dat is geen enkel probleem.

----------


## kvdb013

Dan ligt de Driver maar 10mm dieper tov het originele ontwerp, en ligt de Driver erg mooi/stevig in de front plaat.

----------


## desolation

Ik stel het even voor

Wij hebben zelf ook wat mindere ervaring gehad met de M5 inslagmoeren, 2 gehad me afgebroken draad hoewel we er zeer lichtjes de bout in draaiden. Ik gok op een slechte batch van inslagmoeren, maar wij gebruiken zelf meestal M6 omdat de draad hier een stuk dikker van is.

----------


## desolation

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...6351863&type=1

----------


## MusicXtra

Zonde om die kasten niet te gebruiken, wel grappig dat er drie statiefflenzen in zitten. :Smile:

----------


## jakkes72

Strakke kasten inderdaad!!

----------


## beyma

Leuke werkplaats !

----------


## desolation

> Zonde om die kasten niet te gebruiken, wel grappig dat er drie statiefflenzen in zitten.



Wij zetten soms de set neer met 1x SRX712M topje erop, dan staat de baskast rechtop
Maar in grotere locaties zetten we er 2x SRX712M op, nu nog met een K&M dubbelle vork, maar op deze manier kon de kast plat op z'n zijkant en er dus rechtstreeks 2 kastjes op. ook de reden van het tussenschot, zo is de kast extra versterkt om die gewicht te dragen. 
Ook in kleinere locaties kunnen we de kasten plat leggen en de plaatsing van de toppen wat aanpassen als er bv een lichtstatief zeer dicht tegen moet staan. Voor de prijs van 4 inslagmoeren, 4 bouten en een inbouwflens extra had ik het er liever in  :Smile: 

De kasten waren inderdaad erg netjes, er was op die slechte inslagmoeren na niets op aan te merken qua constructie of kwaliteit. We moeten wel nog een oplossing vinden om de wielen goed te plaatsen, want 1 van die inslagmoeren was dus afgebroken maar zat achter dat paneel van de handvaten. Daar krijg je dus nooit of te nimmer nog een nieuwe moer in...

----------


## kvdb013

Ben als houtworm enigszins jaloers op jullie werkplaats met bijbehorende machines!!

----------


## PvG

Die werkplaats ligt niet in België (desolation komt uit BE), maar in de buurt van Waalre, gok ik...

Mooie kastjes inderdaad. Dat heeft jeba mooi gemaakt. 
Ik zou - zoals al aangegeven - proberen de drivers verder in te frezen en een nieuwe rand er achterlijmen (en schroeven). 

Het dhz subje is standaard niet voorzien van een wielplaat die je voor de grill kunt vastzetten? Zou nl mijn keuze zijn... mocht je toch nieuwe laten bouwen...

----------


## djspeakertje

Je ziet ook veel dat kasten en flightcases eerst een strip 15 of 18mm multiplex tegen de kast gelijmd/geschroefd hebben waar dan de wielen op vast zitten. 


Voor PA misschien iets minder gebruikelijk, maar in deze situatie misschien wel de oplossing.

Overigens zou ik daar dan wel dezelfde afwerking op laten maken als de rest van de kast heeft. Ook de randjes netjes rondfrezen is wel zo mooi, en vergroot de levensduur weer een beetje.


Daan

----------


## DJ Paul M

> Je ziet ook veel dat kasten en flightcases eerst een strip 15 of 18mm multiplex tegen de kast gelijmd/geschroefd hebben waar dan de wielen op vast zitten.



Precies wat ik ook gedaan heb met mijn drive-in flightcase. Die staat op een steun met een doek ervoor, dus ziet geen man. Maar voor speakers... Ach ja, in ieder geval beter dan zonder wieltjes, toch?  :Smile:

----------


## desolation

zo waren ze dus gemaakt, maar dan met de bouten door de wielplaat recht in de kast. onze huidige zelfbouwkasten hebben ook zo een plaat waar de wielen op staan. 

ik denk er idd aan om een afneembare wielplaat te voorzien die voor de grille klikt ja, moet eens met jebalight kijken hoe dat het best realiseerbaar is maar zo een systeem vind ik absoluut geweldig. het is gewoon even kijken hoe het stevig gemaakt kan worden zonder een berg gewicht toe te voegen. wat mij hier vooral de uitdaging lijkt is hoe dit te realiseren zodat er nog een permanente raincover van muzip rond kan...

en over wat er met de kisten gebeurd, we hebben het besproken maar met de CNC machine kan het frezen sowieso niet meer gebeuren op de gemonteerde kast. 
we wachten nu even op het nieuwe ontwerp van Sander, en gaat dit dan vertalen in een dubbel 15" kast (tenzij Sander hier ook zelf plannen voor gaat maken) met wat eigen aanpassingen zoals de 3 flenzen en misschien de afklikbare wielplaat.

Wat ik alleszins kan bevestigen van de dubbel 15" kast: zelfs geladen is dit een zeer handelbare kast! Door de 4 handvaten per kant heb je echt altijd wel een handzame greep ter beschikking en het gewicht is niet te heftig.

----------


## beyma

> ik denk er idd aan om een afneembare wielplaat te voorzien die voor de grille klikt



Dat kan vrij eenvoudig, gewoon met Velcro band  (in nederland bekend als klitte band hahaha) , op de kast de zachte kant en op de dolly/wielplaat/hondje de harde kant.
Het is aan te raden om maar een paar korte stukjes te gebruiken, anders krijg je het bijna niet meer los !!! 

By the way, dit wordt al jaaaaren gedaan bij de Synco/Martin kasten en er zijn vast nog wel meer speaker bouwers die dit zo doen, dus iets ingewikkeld bedenken wat moet klikken en vergrendelen hoeft niet   :Smile:

----------


## Outline

> Je ziet ook veel dat kasten en flightcases eerst een strip 15 of 18mm multiplex tegen de kast gelijmd/geschroefd hebben waar dan de wielen op vast zitten. 
> 
> Voor PA misschien iets minder gebruikelijk, maar in deze situatie misschien wel de oplossing.
> 
> Daan



Bij PA: EV doet het zo ook al een tijdje. Geeft nou niet bepaald de uitstraling die ik voor ogen heb...

Bij flightcases: Indien de mogelijkheid bestaat (zoals bv bij een kabelkist) kies ik er liever voor om een 15 of 18mm (wat voorhanden is) plaat aan de binnenkant op de bodem te lijmen. Zo heb je 2 vliegen in 1 klap: En je hebt niet zo'n lelijke strip houdt onder de bodem en de bodem zelf is een heel stuk steviger, wat natuurlijk altijd meegenomen is! Die kg of 2 meergewicht maakt bij een kabelkist oid ook niet uit...





> ik denk er idd aan om een afneembare wielplaat te voorzien die voor de grille klikt ja, moet eens met jebalight kijken hoe dat het best realiseerbaar is maar zo een systeem vind ik absoluut geweldig. het is gewoon even kijken hoe het stevig gemaakt kan worden zonder een berg gewicht toe te voegen. wat mij hier vooral de uitdaging lijkt is hoe dit te realiseren zodat er nog een permanente raincover van muzip rond kan...



Penn-Elcom heeft daar wat voor:

http://www.penn-elcom.com/default.as...15 Catch Plate

----------


## djspeakertje

Flightcase grendels (vlindersluitingen) zie je ook redelijk veel. O.a. TW audio en KS audio gebruiken dit om deksels/afneembare wielplaten vast te zetten aan de kast. Net iets duurzamer en steviger dan een stukje Velcro.


Deze afbeelding is overigens van TW audio, de wielplaat voor de B30. In de kast zitten dan de 2 "ontvangende" stukken, in dit geval de bovenste helft van de sluiting:



Daan

----------


## Outline

> Flightcase grendels (vlindersluitingen) zie je ook redelijk veel. O.a. TW audio en KS audio gebruiken dit om deksels/afneembare wielplaten vast te zetten aan de kast. Net iets duurzamer en steviger dan een stukje Velcro.
> 
> Deze afbeelding is overigens van TW audio, de wielplaat voor de B30. In de kast zitten dan de 2 "ontvangende" stukken, in dit geval de bovenste helft van de sluiting
> 
> Daan



Zie mijn post. Had wat problemen met de link (met spaties in de URL) anders had je 'm al gezien.

----------


## desolation

Die Penn catch plates zien er een mooi systeem uit, bedankt voor de tip!

----------


## PvG

Die vlindersloten kosten wel meer tijd om te openen en sluiten (ipv simpelweg een plaat lostrekken van klittenband). Ik weet niet hoe kritisch op-/afbouwtijd voor je is? Vlindersloten zijn natuurlijk wel robuuster op drempels ed.

Voor de klittenband oplossing zou je naar de SA oplossing kunnen kijken, vooral ook hoe de grill in elkaar zit (is meteen steun voor de wielplaat).

----------


## djspeakertje

> Zie mijn post. Had wat problemen met de link (met spaties in de URL) anders had je 'm al gezien.



Haha, je was me net 3 minuten te snel af  :Smile:  Dat is inderdaad het systeem dat ik ook bedoelde. Wist niet dat Penn die ook in het assortiment heeft.

@PvG: Ik heb redelijk vaak met dit systeem gewerkt met KS audio sets. KS heeft die plaat puur ter bescherming, de wielen zitten gewoon vast op de kast. Bouw/breek duurt er iets langer door, maar dit is wel de beste bescherming. Gaat het onverhoopt regenen en heb je geen tijd om de set in te pakken met zeil/de vrachtwagen in te werken? Plaatjes dr voor en klaar. Setje in de regen is nooit echt een prettig gevoel, maar dit werkt erg goed.


Daan

----------


## desolation

Klittenband gaat het toch echt niet worden.
Ik heb vorig jaar gewerkt met Nexo RS18, die hadden ook een kliksysteem voor de frontplaat en dat werkte zeer goed. Bouw/afbouw tijd is voor mij wel, belangrijk, maar 2 vlindersloten sluiten zal het nu ook niet op komen...

----------


## MusicXtra

Handig om te kijken op welke zijde je de subs het meest zult neerzetten.
En op die zijde dan in elk geval geen vlindersluiting aanbrengen.

----------


## desolation

Het ontvangende deel zit toch in de rand van de kast verwerkt? Dat lijkt me dan niet zo'n probleem?

----------


## MusicXtra

Je hebt gelijk.

----------


## desolation

http://bmsspeakers.com/index.php?id=15s330_overview

dit lijkt me ook nog wel een leuke speaker voor wie het wat goedkoper wil bouwen, wel met ferrietmagneet maar de specs zijn niet slecht. kom ze tegen voor 165GBP per stuk, dus ongeveer 200EUR.

----------


## Outline

@Sander: Durf het bijna niet te vragen maar zou je die BMS 'ns door de simulator willen trekken en kijken wat er uit komt?

Altijd interessant om meerdere drivers achter de hand te hebben. Geeft de bouwer ook de keuze in hoeveel hij (€) in zijn DHZ wil stoppen....

----------


## desolation

Als je met WinISD Pro een reflexkast kiest en daar de afmetingen + poortlengtes van de sub in gooit kan je toch vrij makkelijk zelf al wat simulaties doen?

----------


## Outline

Ik zeg: Ieder zijn vak. En simulaties zijn niet mijn vak.

Vraag het liever aan iemand met ervaring. Die kan aan die simulaties ook de juiste conclusie hangen.

----------


## desolation

Ik zat de laatste tijd ook te brainstormen over een mogelijkheid om de kastjes aan mekaar te fixeren, zoals bv mogelijk is met de JBL VRX918S.
waarom? omdat we recent ook SRX722 toppen hebben gekocht, deze zijn echter maar 96cm hoog en dat is te laag om met 2 zelfbouw subs hoog genoeg te komen. 3 subs zou prima werken natuurlijk, maar een systeem waarbij de kasten dan vast aan elkaar hangen zorgt bij een compacte sub als dit voor een stabielere structuur om de topkast op vast te zetten.

De andere oplossing is natuurlijk een hogere kast, maar dit ontwerp hoger maken lijkt me vrij irreëel. korter maken is niet doenbaar voor de poorten, smaller maken vormt een wankel torentje.

----------


## Gast1401081

hier weer zo'n momentje, 
Ik wilde wat antwoorden, maar doe het lekker niet. 
Had je er zondag maar moeten zijn..lol

----------


## desolation

redelijk belachelijk dan om zoiets te posten eerlijk gezegd.
Almelo is voor mij zomaar even 300km rijden en minimum 3u per rit, ongeacht dat ik zulk initiatief steeds top vind is zo een afstand voor mij een spreekwoordelijke brug te ver.

ofwel geef je input, ofwel hou je het voor jezelf, maar van die pestberichten omdat ik er niet bij was zijn echt klinkklare onzin..

----------


## 2mancrew

> hier weer zo'n momentje, 
> Ik wilde wat antwoorden, maar doe het lekker niet. 
> Had je er zondag maar moeten zijn..lol



Zegt tegen Mac  ik ga er 4 bij bouwen denk ik

----------


## soundsystem

> hier weer zo'n momentje, 
> Ik wilde wat antwoorden, maar doe het lekker niet. 
> Had je er zondag maar moeten zijn..lol



Beetje flauw hé Mac, ik had er graag ook bij geweest maar vanuit Belgie is dat Almelo een pokke eind rijden.
Ben zelf geen professional, maar in deze periode van het jaar zijn mijn weekends een beetje te druk bezet om daar een hele dag voor uit te trekken...

----------


## Gast1401081

Klopt, maar in een ander topic kreeg ik het verwijt dat ik soms wel erg heftig op reageer, met het verzoek om dan maar eens niet te reageren. Dit is dus zo'n momentje. Ik reageer ff niet.

----------


## desolation

Nee, je reageert wel. Puur om maar iets te posten en wat wrevel te veroorzaken.
Aan zo'n posts heeft niemand iets.

----------


## desolation

voor wie er nog wilt bouwen, wij doen onze 15SW1300ND drivers weg.
Hebben SRX722 toppen gekocht en daar moet een hogere sub onder (minimum 110cm), weinig nut dus om dit nog te gaan bouwen.

pm maar bij interesse

----------


## Gast1401081

> voor wie er nog wilt bouwen, wij doen onze 15SW1300ND drivers weg.



volgens mij waren die er niet voor berekend,....

----------


## desolation

En toch heeft Sander zelf bevestigd dat ze er prima in zullen functioneren. Hun Fs ligt op 44Hz wat nog ruim voldoende is voor de DHZ sub, eventueel kan je het HPF punt iets hoger leggen dan voor de orginele speaker. 

het zijn drivers die bij de roze jongens 444EUR/stuk kosten, ik wil er 1000EUR voor de 4 voor. mag je voor mijn part zelfs de kasten waar ze nu in zitten ook meenemen.

----------


## teunos

dan leg je er toch 3 subjes onder? dan zit je ruim op 130, perfecte hoogte om je top op te beginnen lijkt mij

----------


## desolation

klopt, maar kost me een stuk meer. en een amp die 3,9kW levert op 2.7Ohm is ook vrij dun gezaaid in de "niet ziek duur" categorie.
Ik heb al een 728S, en ga om te beginnen nog een 728S in huis halen. 
Kan ik nog kijken of het nodig is om er nog een 15" kick kastje bij te zetten  :Smile:

----------


## knorrepot

Is er inmiddels al meer duidelijk waar men de originele selenium driver het beste kan komen? Ik meende te hebben gelezen dat er bezig was om ze door J&H te laten leveren?

----------


## Gast1401081

> Is er inmiddels al meer duidelijk waar men de originele selenium driver het beste kan komen? Ik meende te hebben gelezen dat er bezig was om ze door J&H te laten leveren?



ik zit volgende week in de usa, en wil dat postorder-bedrijfje best opstarten. help me ff herinnerren door hier vrijdag ofzo ff te posten..

----------


## kvdb013

In Duitsland is de 15sws800 gewoon leverbaar voor nog geen 300 volgens mij.

----------


## Outline

Da's mooi want op Audio XL na (ivm dat Selenium tegenwoordig van JBL is) was de spoeling wel erg dun aan het worden!

Audio XL levert 'm graag aan je maar dan liever wel wat grotere aantallen: Is wat interessanter voor iedereen.

----------


## djspeakertje

Gerucht gaat ook dat Sander op zoek is naar een alternatief voor de Selenium en 18Sound, ivm leverbaarheid en prijs. Als hij iets gevonden heeft zal het hier wel verschijnen lijkt me.


Daan

----------


## Outline

Er zijn in dit topic al een aantal alternatieven aangedragen waarvan sommige wel zouden werken en sommige niet. Het wordt idd tijd dat er duidelijkheid in de opvolging komt....

----------


## MusicXtra

Morgen, dinsdag 16 juli dus gaan we de DHZ sub en de Cubo eens naast elkaar zetten.
Dit naar aanleiding van de erg tegenvallende resultaten van de Cubo tijdens de sub testdag in Harderwijk eerder dit jaar.
Toen was er door de slechte akoestiek en beperkte tijd geen gelegenheid om er wat dieper in te duiken.
2menCrew zal twee DHZ subjes meenemen, RenevH neemt zijn Cubo's mee. Rademakers en Teunos zullen erbij zijn voor mentale steun, vakgerichte adviezen, koffie opdrinken, en slap ouweh%&ren. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Later zullen we de bevindingen op het forum vermelden.

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Morgen, dinsdag 16 juli dus gaan we de DHZ sub en de Cubo eens naast elkaar zetten.
> Dit naar aanleiding van de erg tegenvallende resultaten van de Cubo tijdens de sub testdag in Harderwijk eerder dit jaar.
> Toen was er door de slechte akoestiek en beperkte tijd geen gelegenheid om er wat dieper in te duiken.
> 2menCrew zal twee DHZ subjes meenemen, RenevH neemt zijn Cubo's mee. Rademakers en Teunos zullen erbij zijn voor mentale steun, vakgerichte adviezen, koffie opdrinken, en slap ouweh%&ren.
> Later zullen we de bevindingen op het forum vermelden.



Jammer, kort dag. Anders had ik graag ook even binnengesprongen met mijn dhz g subs.
Benieuwd naar wat jullie er van vinden. Wat is deze keer de locatie?

----------


## MusicXtra

Breukelen is dit keer de locatie, altijd leuk om even binnen te vallen.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Dat is ruim 90 km minder voor mij dan Almelo, jammer zeg. Heb nu het vrouwtje beloofd om naar de kust te gaan.

----------


## kvdb013

> Dat is ruim 90 km minder voor mij dan Almelo, jammer zeg. Heb nu het vrouwtje beloofd om naar de kust te gaan.



Er kan natuurlijk altijd iets heeeeeeeeel belangrijks tussen komen!

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Er kan natuurlijk altijd iets heeeeeeeeel belangrijks tussen komen!



De laatste tijd komt er wel vaker iets belangrijks tussen, dat blijft niet goedgaan. :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Vrouwen zijn talrijker dan kerken. :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Dat is ruim 90 km minder voor mij dan Almelo, jammer zeg. Heb nu het vrouwtje beloofd om naar de kust te gaan.



almelo-breukelen   = 90 kilometer, Sander, nooit meer miepen dus

----------


## MusicXtra

Hahaha, navigatie kun je beter aan de juffrouw in je Tomtom overlaten Gerard.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 2mancrew

> Hahaha, navigatie kun je beter aan de juffrouw in je Tomtom overlaten Gerard.



Mijn  chinese navigatie weet Almelow te vinden dus  ook Sander zijn geluidshokkie.
Gaat morgen de routing van Sander zijn schuivenbak eens bekijken en  oh ja kijken hoe zijn koffie smaakt. die van Gerard was prima te slurpenb ...

Oh ja  Ik neem ook zonnecreme mee dat was ik in almelow vergeten.

Bis morgen

Ed

----------


## djspeakertje

> Morgen, dinsdag 16 juli dus gaan we de DHZ sub en de Cubo eens naast elkaar zetten.
> Dit naar aanleiding van de erg tegenvallende resultaten van de Cubo tijdens de sub testdag in Harderwijk eerder dit jaar.
> Toen was er door de slechte akoestiek en beperkte tijd geen gelegenheid om er wat dieper in te duiken.
> 2menCrew zal twee DHZ subjes meenemen, RenevH neemt zijn Cubo's mee. Rademakers en Teunos zullen erbij zijn voor mentale steun, vakgerichte adviezen, koffie opdrinken, en slap ouweh%&ren.
> Later zullen we de bevindingen op het forum vermelden.



Komt ie nou mee. Ben morgen al een dagje klussen (echt klussen, plintjes tegen de muur maken enzo)...


Daan

----------


## 2mancrew

> Komt ie nou mee. Ben morgen al een dagje klussen (echt klussen, plintjes tegen de muur maken enzo)...
> 
> 
> Daan



Net 2 sjouw het jezelf subbies in de auto gezet. Kan iemand een subkast ontwerpen die op stem commando's op de jusite plek komt te staan en compact is. Met dank namens mijn rug.;-)


Straks naar  het geluidshok van musicxtra om zijn koffie te  testen. DIe dhz subs doen t wel.

Greetz

Ed

----------


## MusicXtra

De kachel brand al dus het is lekker behaaglijk. :Cool:

----------


## MELO

Mogelijk is de koffie met deze temperaturen wel warm...

----------


## jakkes72

ben wel benieuwd naar de resulaten...

----------


## 2mancrew

> ben wel benieuwd naar de resulaten...



Laat ik beginnen dat de koffie goed te drinken is grinzzz ;-)
Dat we subkasten getest hebben met muziek en pink noise.
Dat de Cubo's (ja ik weet dat ze cudo genoemd zijn) het best goed doen.
Dat de DHZ subjes het ook best doen.
Dat ik iets aan die gril van de DHZ ga doen ben er niet tevreden over.
Dat Sander zijn Prospect set nog steeds verdomd vet klinkt.
Dat ik project Leo2 best goed klinkt en dat ik het met iemand eens ben dat die baspoorten omhoog moeten.
Dat de Cudo mini goed klinkt voor zo'n klein kastje.
Dat de stroopwafels best lekker waren net als de gevulde koeken.
Dat we een middag lol hebben gehad en toch best wat wijzer zijn geworden.
Dat Magu geintjes uithaalt met polariteits schakelaartjes en dat iemand daar gistermiddag achterkwam....
Verdere informatie en plotjes en de rest mogen de andere heren aanwezigen typen.

Oh ja dat ik het station van Breukelen van 2 kanten heb bekeken..


Greetz

Ed

Zo en nu ga ik mijn xilica van een nieuwe firmware voorzien

----------


## MusicXtra

Plotjes moet ik nog verder uitzoeken, die volgen nog.
In feite is gisteren verworden tot een extra sub testdag waarbij vooral 15" subs aan de tand gevoeld werden.
Aanwezig waren de Cubo 15, de DHZ sub, de Prospect kick, de Mini Cubo (10"), Prospect sub en X218.
Die Cubo 15 was dezelfde welke in Harderwijk totaal niet wilde presteren, uiteindelijk heeft dat aan iets anders gelegen dan aan de Cubo 15 want dit keer kwam er wel degelijk geluid uit.
Gemeten werd voor een openstaande overhead deur zodat er geen achterwand was die reflecties zou kunnen geven.
Links en rechts stond een stack van 2 Prospect subs met 1 top erop, tussenafstand ongeveer 6 meter en middenin werd de te meten sub geplaatst, steeds alleen de te meten subs.
Er werd gemeten met een microfoon op 1,5 meter op de grond en een microfoon op ca. 3 meter afstand op de grond.
Het signaal voor de metingen was een full-range pink-noise.
Voor de luistertest werd er een 24dB LR filter ingesteld met een HP op 20 en een LP op 125 Hz, iedere sub werd 'op tijd' gezet met de toppen.

----------


## 2mancrew

> Laat ik beginnen dat de koffie goed te drinken is grinzzz ;-)
> Dat we subkasten getest hebben met muziek en pink noise.
> Dat de Cubo's (ja ik weet dat ze cudo genoemd zijn) het best goed doen.
> Dat de DHZ subjes het ook best doen.
> Dat ik iets aan die gril van de DHZ ga doen ben er niet tevreden over.
> Dat Sander zijn Prospect set nog steeds verdomd vet klinkt.
> Dat ik project Leo2 best goed klinkt en dat ik het met iemand eens ben dat die baspoorten omhoog moeten.
> Dat de Cudo mini goed klinkt voor zo'n klein kastje.
> Dat de stroopwafels best lekker waren net als de gevulde koeken.
> ...




Zo  na een middag bakken in de achtertuin nog ff het volgende wat ik vanmorgen vergat te vermelden.
De kick van de prospect set hebben we  getest samen  met de DHZ, de cudo, de x218 en de cubo  mini
.
De Kick van de prospect set klinkt   strak  en vet hard.
De Cudo gaat   hard maar klinkt niet zo aangenaam (Mocht iemand beter woord weten  laat even weten).
De DHZ sub  gaat ietsje minder hard dan de  Cudo maar klinkt veel warmer
De x218 gaat rete strak . Kun je weinig anders van zeggen.
De mini Cudo  verbaasde iedereen (proto type nr. 25 van  Rademakers) maar kan het natuurlijk niet opnemen tegen  15 en 18 inch speakers.

----------


## teunos

Over de Cubo, het is bewezen en aangetoond gisteren dat de cubo wel degelijk iets kan neerzetten, en de tegenvallende ervaringen van de subtest dag in harderwijk zijn rechtgezet. Het is en blijft echter een kastje waarvan voor het volume er meer volume uitkomt dan uit de DHZ wat een simpele BR is. Dan moet er ergens voor betaald worden, en dat is diepgang en toch net wat klank. 

Dat woord 2men is denk ik gepiekt, wat de metingen ook bevestigden. Desondanks dat Johan (angelo) een prachtig, breed toegangkelijk ontwerp heeft neergezet met zijn cuBo, je moet ergens op inleveren.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier de plotjes van de metingen op 1 meter.

----------


## MusicXtra

En hier de impedantie plots.

----------


## MusicXtra

Nog even een toevoeging op de plotjes; de impedantie plots zijn gedaan met een full range pink noise signaal van 5 V, de lijntjes heb ik zelf zo onder elkaar gezet.
Dat de Cubo's een band-pass ontwerp zijn is terug te zien aan de derde impedantie piek, deze wordt door de voorkamer veroorzaakt.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Nog even een toevoeging op de plotjes; de impedantie plots zijn gedaan met een full range pink noise signaal van 5 V, de lijntjes heb ik zelf zo onder elkaar gezet.
> Dat de Cubo's een band-pass ontwerp zijn is terug te zien aan de derde impedantie piek, deze wordt door de voorkamer veroorzaakt.



en we kunnen opnieuw beginnen: mijn persoonlijke favo is eindelijk binnen. 
De M1D-sub. Links onder die array-kastjes…

----------


## MusicXtra

> en we kunnen opnieuw beginnen: mijn persoonlijke favo is eindelijk binnen.



Schroef de parasols maar weer op de weg vast. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## djspeakertje

Ben ik weer van de partij, en dit keer zorg ik dat Timmetje er ook bij is  :Smile:  
Dagje bakken op het asfalt onder het genot van een paar leuke setjes geluid is helemaal zo slecht nog niet. Moet dat trouwens niet tussen 26-07 en 05-08 plaatsvinden...


Daan

----------


## 2mancrew

> Schroef de parasols maar weer op de weg vast.




Sein dan die agent ook ff in dat ie biertje komt halen dan  heb je er geen last van ;-)

----------


## Rademakers

De meting voor Cubo Mini lijkt niet te kloppen. Iedereen is het er over eens dat de Cubo 15 harder gaat als de DHZ maar de meting geeft aan dat de DHZ harder gaat?!

PS. De koffie was prima.

Mvg Johan

----------


## renevanh

> Iedereen is het er over eens dat de Cubo 15 harder gaat als de DHZ maar de meting geeft aan dat de DHZ harder gaat?!



Wat mij opvalt is dat o.a. de DHZ best ver doorloopt waar de Cubo 15 na pakweg 120Hz compleet in elkaar stort. Niet erg voor een sub uiteraard.
Bedenk ook even dat deze metingen fullrange gedaan zijn, de uiteindelijk luistertest met een x-over op pakweg 100Hz.

----------


## MusicXtra

De levels in de metingen moet je niet naar kijken, die heb ik gecorrigeerd om alle metingen gelijk te trekken zodat de frequentie response goed vergeleken kan worden.
Dat de Cubo instort komt omdat het een band-pass is, in principe komt die niet boven de tuningsfrequentie van de voorkamer uit, daar krijg je dus rendement voor terug.
De DHZ sub is een bass-reflex, die kan theoretisch onbeperkt de hoogte in.

----------


## teunos

Aangezien alle subs gemeten zijn met een ingangsspanning van 5V, en de ingangsgevoeligheid van de microfoons niet is veranderd tijdens het meten (voor zover ik me herinner), zou ik zeggen Sander post even een screenprint van alle subs zonder dat je in Smaart de levels hebt aangepast door curves omhoog.omlaag te schuiven. Dan heb je wel direct een vergelijk qua geluidsdruk.

----------


## Overdrive

Met spanning alleen heb je geen juist vergelijk. Veel fabrikanten specificeren helaas op deze manier bv @2.83V. Wat je liever wilt is het gedissipeerd vermogen gelijk houden bij alle metingen met verschillende speaker systemen. 

Impedantie is namelijk niet netjes 8 of 4 ohm: 


_Figure: Speaker equivalent circuit_

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier dan de ongecorrigeerde plotjes.

----------


## Rademakers

De DHZ Sub is over het werkgebied luider als de Cubo 15 en tot 3 - 4 dB luider als de Prospect Kick?!

Mvg Johan

----------


## MusicXtra

Denk ook dat er iets niet klopt....

----------


## qvt

> Denk ook dat er iets niet klopt....



Averaging werkt wel beter zo he  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Haha, punt is dat ik waarschijnlijk de gain heb verdraait, maakt in een klap de level vergelijking waardeloos.
Gehoormatig ging de Cubo 15 minstens 3 dB harder dan de DHZ sub en de Prospect Kick.
Klankmatig vond ik dat de Cubo behoorlijk achterbleef bij de anderen, de klank is wat 'dozig' terwijl beide BR kastjes een heerlijk dikke en warme klank hebben.

----------


## Rademakers

Ik vond de BR kastjes juist wat dunner klinken met uitzondering van de 18", die ik qua klank op de Cubo 15 vond lijken. 

Het devies voor de Extra Extended is in ieder geval, niet gebruiken boven de 100 Hz.

Mvg Johan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik vond de BR kastjes juist wat dunner klinken met uitzondering van de 18", die ik qua klank op de Cubo 15 vond lijken.



Qua frequentieplot zou je dat niet vermoeden....

----------


## Rademakers

Met dat frequentieplotje niet nee maar dat is dan ook wel het laatste wat ik zou gebruiken om de overeenkomst of het verschil tussen de twee uit te leggen. Er speelt namelijk veel meer mee, wat ik je best wil uitleggen maar dan al vast wel de vraag of dat plotje voor de 18” met of zonder crossover is en wanneer en hoe je dat gemeten hebt.

Mvg Johan

----------


## MusicXtra

Da's dan toch wel apart, we maken plotjes om verschillen en overeenkomsten zichtbaar te maken en vervolgens kunnen we die plotjes niet gebruiken waar ze voor gemaakt zijn....
Levels vergelijken is inderdaad niet mogelijk maar de frequentie response is waar het hier om gaat en die laat toch wel zien dat de Prospect sub bijna een vol octaaf lager komt.
Overigens is het plotje van de Prospect sub tijdens de dag in Almelo gemaakt met een 20Hz hi pass en 100Hz low pass en verder geen EQ erop.

----------


## teunos

Bijvoeging; Op een open doodlopende, weg afgesloten van verkeer met de eerste muren 20m verderop, dus ruim betrouwbaar te noemen voor ''een indicatie''. Misschien dat het rioleringssysteem van AlmeLow, zeker na de aardbeving door klopboor en parasol wel werkte als helmholtz resonator..... Dat betwijfel ik echter ten zeerste

----------


## Gast1401081

ff voor de duidelijkheid: ik was er ook, en ik vond dat de Cubo eigenlijk veel weg had van de originele glijbanen van vroeger, qua klank. 

Ik was er ook op de allereerste sub-dag, een jaar of 5, of 6 geleden , ergens onder de rook van NieuwCuijk (?). Ik vond daar alle aanwezige subs klinken als de glijbanen, wegens bijna allemaal semi-hoorn of hoorn. Totdat ik een 700 liet blaffen, en Sting -  a thousand years opzette, en vervolgens (na een dag sub-meten en spelen en gassen) het stof van de balken joeg. 

Net nog weer een discussie gehad over vriend Danley, en zijn visie op geluid, en hoorns -  semi-hoorns doen het qua richting best goed, maar qua klank zul je met hoorns en semi hoorns toch echt een blik open moeten trekken voordat je de laagte ingaat. 

Niet dat dat slechter of beter is, het is anders, met een andere filosofie.

----------


## Rademakers

Op een andere dag en plaats met andere weersomstandigheden is nog tot daar aan toe, maar de ene buiten, de andere binnen, verschil in levels weggewerkt (ten nadele van de Cubo 15), de ene met highpass en crossover, de andere zonder en dat zou gebruikt moeten worden voor een vergelijking?

Gezien bovenstaande is dit plotje misleidend en daarom geen goede verklaring voor hetgeen je probeert te staven. Sowieso speelt er meer mee bij het bepalen van de klank dan de relatieve frequentierespons. Het absolute SPL niveau is van belang omdat in een luistertest niet elke frequentie van even groot belang is. Het gehoor kan voor de bepaling van het gewicht van het geluid meer waarde hechten aan een hoger gelegen frequentieband op een een hoger SPL-niveau, dan het fundament zelf op een lager SPL-niveau (psycho-acoustiek).

Niet onbelangrijk is de muziek zelf, we hebben immers niet naar pink noise geluistert tijdens de luistertest. Muziek die geen karakteristiek sterk aanwezige frequenties, in de laagste band van de laagst weergevende luidspreker bevat, is geen goed vergelijkingsmateriaal om een verschil in subweergave aan te tonen.

Een kort praktijkvoorbeeld: Ik heb in mijn bezit twee 18 subwoofers, van 750 liter per stuk, aangedreven met 1800 W per luidspreker en geoptimaliseerd voor een vlakke weergave tot 20 Hz. Met een gemiddeld stukje popmuziek, klinken deze twee monsters niet luider als een enkele Cubo 15 met ca. 700 W. 
Het frequentiegebied waarvoor de subwoofers geoptimaliseerd zijn wordt niet aangesproken door de gemiddelde muziek, ook nummers waarvan veel mensen denken dat deze laag gaan doen niet zo heel veel meer dan de Cubo 15. Die paar nummers die rond de 30 Hz gaan, leveren al iets meer op maar nummers die uitblinken rond de 20  25 Hz zijn overweldigend, het soort laag dat iedereen onomstotelijk laat ervaren wat echte laagweergave is.
Het nadeel is dat het gebouw in de directe straal van de subwoofers letterlijk uit elkaar trilt en de effecten op de bovenliggende verdiepingen nog desastreuzer zijn.

Mocht je willen dan ben je van harte uitgenodigd om dit verschil eens met eigen oren te ervaren. 

Jouw 18 subs klinken ongetwijfeld overweldigend met nummers met serieuze 30 Hz content maar verwacht niet dat ze zoveel anders klinken als een Cubo 15, als je een lichtere muzieksoort afspeelt. 

Daarnaast spelen er meer factoren mee in de bepaling van het geluidsbeeld, zoals de afstraling en de demping van hogere orde harmonischen door de hoorn en geïnverteerde/ gekantelde luidspreker. Zoals Mac omschrijft klinken veel semi-hoorns en hoorns als glijbanen, dat is niet iets wat in de frequentierespons terugkomt.

Alles terzijde, is het niet ombelangrijk om te realiseren dat we de DHZ-sub met 1 van de 2 aanbevolen luidsprekers hebben gehoord, terwijl Cubo 15 in meer dan 5 variaties voorkomt met een brede keur aan gebruikte luidsprekers. 
Ik ben het dan ook met Gerard eens dat er een verschil zit tussen de DHZ-sub en de Cubo 15 maar dat persoonlijke voorkeur een belangrijke component in de uiteindelijke keuze is.

Mvg Johan

----------


## MusicXtra

Natuurlijk is persoonlijke voorkeur belangrijk, daarom geef ik ook mijn mening over wat ik ervan vond.
Die mening wordt qua frequentie response 'slechts' bevestigd door de plotjes.
Dat de onderste grensfrequentie afhankelijk van het weer het LP filter op 100Hz en de plaats zomaar een vol octaaf zou kunnen verschillen wist ik nog niet. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Gooit inderdaad de totale onderbouwing ondersteboven en het vertrouwen in mijn gehoor al helemaal.
Kennelijk is een luistertest met speciaal geselecteerde muziekstukken absoluut ontoereikend om te kunnen beoordelen welke sub beter klinkt, dieper gaat en meer druk geeft.
De conclusie is dus eigenlijk dat we een hele middag hebben zitten prutsen maar er geen mening gevormd kan worden.

----------


## jakkes72

> Ik ben het dan ook met Gerard eens dat er een verschil zit tussen de DHZ-sub en de Cubo 15 maar dat persoonlijke voorkeur een belangrijke component in de uiteindelijke keuze is.
> 
> Mvg Johan



Naast een persoonlijke voorkeur speelt natuurlijk ook het financiële aspect mee in de keuze van welke bouwvorm, en de gebruikte componenten.

----------


## Stage-support

Ik wil bij deze ff melden dat ik de tekeningen van de sub niet meer kan downloaden. Ik krijg een foutmelding... Zou ik misschien de tekeningen van iemand kunnen krijgen of kan iemand er voor zorgen dat ze weer online komen? Eventueel wil ik dat ook wel doen maar dan moet ik ze eerst krijgen  :Wink: 

Gr. Job
Stage-support.com

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Je kan van mij eventueel de tekeningen krijgen in autocad. Is wel mijn versie wijkt heel iets af van het orginele ontwerp van Sander. 

- Frontpaneel staat iets verder naar binnen omdat overige gebruikers aanlopers hadden met de grille
- 2 connectorplaten ipv 1 grote. 1 onder en 1 boven.

Ik ben met die pakket naar NLCases geweest en heb daar voor een schappelijke prijs de boel laten frezen. En geloof me dit is het 200% waard!

----------


## Stage-support

> Je kan van mij eventueel de tekeningen krijgen in autocad. Is wel mijn versie wijkt heel iets af van het orginele ontwerp van Sander. 
> 
> - Frontpaneel staat iets verder naar binnen omdat overige gebruikers aanlopers hadden met de grille
> - 2 connectorplaten ipv 1 grote. 1 onder en 1 boven.
> 
> Ik ben met die pakket naar NLCases geweest en heb daar voor een schappelijke prijs de boel laten frezen. En geloof me dit is het 200% waard!



Zou super zijn. Ik heb je een pm gestuurd.

m.v.g. Job

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

https://mail.ziggo.nl/publications/i...180ebd31896e26

Tekeningen zijn hier te vinden...

----------


## Tummy

hey jongens,

ik heb 4 drivers 18sound 18NLW9601

specs per stuk:97 dB SPL 1W / 1m average sensitivity
135 mm (5.3 in) split winding four layers ISV aluminum voice coil
3600 W program power 
https://www.lautsprechershop.de/pdf/..._18nlw9601.pdf

(staan veel gegevens)

die zitten nu per 2 in een Hoorn geladen kast.. echter vallen de resultaten met het meten me erg tegen..
kast gaat niet Laag (zwakt bij 50 hz erg af) tenzij je veel eq toepast..

de drivers zijn erg prijzig dus mijn twijfel punt is nu:
nog een paar kasten maken, met dezelfde drivers, zodat het koppelt en frequentie ook lager uitvalt

of een nieuwe kast voor dit alles laten bouwen..
mijn voorkeur heeft 4 losse kasten, die wil ik per 2 stapelen, en dan een top erbovenop.
4 losse kasten geeft me ook meer mogelijkheden mbt endfire etc..

kwa hoogte van 2 kasten moet deze dan idd rond de 1,80/1,90 uitkomen

wie kan me helpen met een geschikte kast voor deze drivers? en deze bouwen?

mijn drivers zijn echter 4 ohm per stuk, en ik heb per driver zo'n 2kw aan versterker vermogen beschikbaar.
met 4 kw gevoed aan sub per kant met een top erbovenop moet dit toch wel een aardig setje kunnen worden denk ik..

de top die ik erop wil hebben is een Audiance Delight 32 top (hoorn geladen dubbel 12').. hier heb ik er 4 van beschikbaar, maar vermoedelijk kwa breedte van de sub zal er 1 op passen.

deze subs en drivers en toppen staan al een tijdje in de hoek te verstoffen, en hier wil ik wel een nieuw extra systeem van maken.

----------


## kvdb013

En waarom precies plaats je dit in het topic voor een 15inch sub? 
Maar ik denk dat er op het net bij verschillende fora's wel een geschikte kast te vinden is voor deze driver.

----------


## rammon

Ik vind dat *kvdb013* gelijk heeft. Waarom begin je geen nieuwe topic?

Maar dan toch een klein vraagje. Welke versterkers leveren die 2kw?

----------


## Superfly

Tummy,

Op de site van eighteensound staan ook kast voorbeelden.
http://www.eighteensound.it/Enclosure-Design
Er staat er ook 1 voor de 18NLW9600, welke denk ik niet veel zal verschillen met jou 18NLW9601.
http://www.eighteensound.it/Portals/...2018%20kit.pdf

Marcel.

----------


## ACSlater

> Ik denk dat de kast te laag getuned is. Deze curve laat zien dat er een gat ontstaat tussen de 50 en 80 Hz. Dat kan een keuze zijn, maar lijkt mij een beetje zonde. Als je tuned op 45 a 47 Hz krijg je meer punch en vul je dat gat.
> Ik zie dat de nanosub dat ook heeft en natuurlijk is dat met een processor op te lossen. Het zal echter gepaard gaan met meer uitslag en meer vervorming.
> Voor de forumsub is dit 6dB en dus 4x het vemogen om dat gat te vullen, bij de nanosub is dat zelfs nog meer. Dat is bij een beetje volume gewoon niet mogelijk.



Zat dit topic nog eens door te bladeren en kwam deze post tegen. Hoeveel korter zouden de poorten moeten zijn om de tuning rond de 45/47 Hz te krijgen? Ik pas toch een lowcut toe op 40 Hz en ik zou dat extra rendement wel kunnen waarderen in het gebied tussen 50 en 80 Hz.

----------


## MusicXtra

Poorten 3 cm korter maken dan zit je iets hoger qua tuning.

----------


## djjerom

Voor wat voor soort feesten worden deze subs vooral gebruikt, En voor hoeveel personen kun je gemiddeld aan met deze subs.
B.V je hebt 2 subs met ieder een topkast.

----------


## Dj Gino V

> https://mail.ziggo.nl/publications/i...180ebd31896e26
> 
> Tekeningen zijn hier te vinden...




Beste als ik het goed heb kan ik met deze bestanden naar een cnc frees gaan om de platen te laten frezen

alvast bedankt
mvg Gino

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

klopt maar je moet alleen zelf de poorten nog in korten want die tekeningen heb ik zelf niet. Ik heb het voor de 2e gewoon door gegeven en de frezer heeft dat voor mij even gedaan in autocad

----------


## ACSlater

Ik heb nu, i.v.m. het aanlopen van de woofer tegen de grille, achter de voorplaat een nieuwe plaat gelijmd, zodat hij een centimeter dieper in de kast komt te liggen. Tevens de baspoorten een stuk ingekort om een hogere tuning te bereiken. Hiervoor heb ik alle demping verwijderd. Is het echt nodig om demping in de kast aan te brengen? Meende dat MusicXtra al een keer liet vallen dat dit niet nodig zou zijn. 
Omdat ik binnenkort de woofers er dus weer in moet zetten, komt bij mij nog een andere vraag boven: Is het nodig om een soort pakking tussen de woofer en de kast te plaatsen? Of is de afdichting voldoende door het strak aandraaien van de boutjes?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Demping in de kast is totaal niet nodig naar wat ik begrepen heb. Als afdichting voor je woofer zou je gewoon tochtband kunnen gebruiken dit heb je in verschillende diktes. Ik heb het er ook tussen zitten werd zelfs meegelevert met de woofers (Beyma). Ik moet van 1 kast nog de poorten inkorten maar er zit wel degelijk verschil tussen de verschillende kasten.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het is inderdaad aan te raden om tochtband te gebruiken als pakking voor de speaker.
Demping is niet nodig, ook niet verboden.

----------


## ACSlater

Oké, dan weet ik weer waar ik aan toe ben. Ik heb naast tochtband, ook nog kitband liggen. Dat lijkt me eigenlijk nog meer geschikt. Zal dat eens proberen. De demping blijft er dus uit.
@vdlaanlichtengeluid het verschil slaat positief uit naar de sub met de hogere tuning hoop ik?

----------


## djjerom

Ik heb inmiddels het hout binnen gekregen maar ik heb nu 18 mm i.p.v 15 mm. 
Is dit een probleem of moet ik de maten een beetje aanpassen

----------


## sjig

> Ik heb inmiddels het hout binnen gekregen maar ik heb nu 18 mm i.p.v 15 mm. 
> Is dit een probleem of moet ik de maten een beetje aanpassen



Het is een probleem; dus moet je de maten aanpassen  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Stuk makkelijker om het om te ruilen voor 15 mm....

----------


## djjerom

Ik kan het helaas niet meer omruilen.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

tsja dat is dan erg lastig dat word gewoon alles omrekenen zodat het passend is voor de 18mm

----------


## Ener96

Hallo allemaal,

Na een een hele tijd meelezen en mee kijken toch maar besloten om zelf de handen uit de mouwen te steken en een set van deze subs te gaan bouwen.

Nu heb ik in één (van de vele) posts gelezen dat de 18 sound 15LW2400 ook goed zal presteren in deze kastjes, moet voor dit chassis dan nog iets aangepast worden aan de poort lengte of is dit pas te zeggen na een meting?

Uiteraard zal ik jullie middels foto's op de hoogte houden van de ontwikkelingen.

----------


## knorrepot

> Je kan van mij eventueel de tekeningen krijgen in autocad. Is wel mijn versie wijkt heel iets af van het orginele ontwerp van Sander. 
> 
> - Frontpaneel staat iets verder naar binnen omdat overige gebruikers aanlopers hadden met de grille
> - 2 connectorplaten ipv 1 grote. 1 onder en 1 boven.
> 
> Ik ben met die pakket naar NLCases geweest en heb daar voor een schappelijke prijs de boel laten frezen. En geloof me dit is het 200% waard!



Heb je enig idee wat de kosten waren?

----------


## MusicXtra

Begrijp dat een aantal mensen weer begonnen zijn met bouwen van deze sub... Zou leuk zijn als er hier wat foto's geplaatst worden.

----------


## NiekZantboer

Hallo,

Ik heb hier en daar wat reacties gelezen, en wat foto's gezien. 
Het lijken mij mooie kastjes met n leuk vermogen.. 

Ik kan alleen niet alle links en foto's meer bekijken.., zou iemand zo vriendelijk willen zijn mijn de bouwtekeningen en speaker advies te kunnen mailen?

mijn mail adres is: Niekzantboer@outlook.com

Alvast bedankt !

MVG.

----------


## Merijndj

Inmiddels heb ik een hele leuke faital pro speaker liggen en ook een hout pakket (op maat gezaagd) om te bouwen. 
Ik heb een kleine wijziging in het ontwerp gemaakt welke hopelijk positief uitpakt  :Wink: 

Binnenkort meer info en foto's  :Wink:

----------


## stefke96

Welke Faital Pro als ik vragen mag?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ik kan alleen niet alle links en foto's meer bekijken.., zou iemand zo vriendelijk willen zijn mijn de bouwtekeningen en speaker advies te kunnen mailen?
> 
> mijn mail adres is: Niekzantboer@outlook.com
> 
> Alvast bedankt !
> 
> MVG.



Je hebt mail.  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik heb een kleine wijziging in het ontwerp gemaakt welke hopelijk positief uitpakt



Wat heb je precies gewijzigd?

----------


## Merijndj

Wat ik verandert heb, onder andere:
- Speaker heb ik niet in, maar gewoon op de frontplaat liggen.
- Frontplaat zit net als de achterkant in de zijkanten en boven/onderkant ingefreesd.
- Ook heb ik extra ruimte gehouden aan de voorkant voor de xmax en grill + schuim. (70mm van frontplaat tot voorkant kast)
- Handvatten zijn een stukje groter ivm mijn grote klauwen  :Wink: 
- Grotere gaten voor mijn NL4's om een eventuele toekomstige upgrade naar nl8 probleemloos te maken.
- Ohja, poort oppervlak iets groter omdat ik astronomische poortsnelheden kreeg  :Big Grin: 

Het hele ontwerp heb ik verder door winisd heen gehaald om zo zeker mogelijk te zijn dat alle maten kloppen voor deze speaker.

Mijn (telefoon)camera wil in het donker geen mooie foto's maken, straks wanneer het licht is maak ik wat leuke foto's  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

> - Ohja, poort oppervlak iets groter omdat ik astronomische poortsnelheden kreeg



Dan heb je toch iets niet goed gedaan in Winisd, low-cut misschien? In principe zou de luchtsnelheid onder de 20 m/s moeten zitten. Neem aan dat je de lengte van de poorten ook hebt aangepast?

----------


## Merijndj

De beloofde foto's zijn er helaas niet gekomen, of nauwelijks dan, zal een dezer dagen eens kijken of ik deze online kan zetten.

Ook wil ik even wat meer informatie geven wat ik nou eigenlijk uitgevreten heb, dat is namelijk het volgende:
De DHZ 15" sub, is een DHZ 18" sub geworden.

De buitenmaten zijn geworden: 510x630x800 mm
De gebruikte speaker: Faital Pro 18XL1600
Het gewicht schat ik in op een 42a45kg (mijn reisweegschaal gaat niet hoger dan 40kg  :Big Grin: )

@MusicXtra: De poorten zijn idd groter en (flink) langer geworden, pak um beet 24m/s bij continu vermogen.

Afgelopen avond alvast wat getest en moet zeggen klinkt heel aardig (aangezien alles in de kamer om mij heen trilde is het lastig luisteren  :Big Grin: ). 
Morgen (vandaag eigenlijk al) in open lucht testen.

----------


## Merijndj

De beloofde foto's:

Zoals te zien is heb ik de plaat waar de speaker in zit ook ingefreesd in de zijkanten en boven/onderkant.
De grill zit met magneten vast, ik heb inmiddels wel wat plaatjes metaal op de grill gelast om hem goed vast te kunnen zetten.
Ik ben nog op zoek naar speakerschuim dat veel "luchtiger" is, met dit schuim wordt de grill bijna uit de kast gedrukt.
De wielplaat wordt op de voorkant bevestigd.

Linkje naar de gebruikte driver:
Faital Pro 18XL1600

----------


## stefke96

@Merijndj

En hoe bevallen de kasten, en waar stuur je ze mee aan?

----------


## Merijndj

Ik heb (helaas) nog geen processor en ook niet zo'n heel krachtige amps (behringer inuke nu4-6000 in brug mode), echter tot nu toe een paar keer flink op zijn staart getrapt maar die sub geeft geen krimp  :Smile: 

Misschien dat ik over een paar maandjes en processor en meet software kopen ga, dan kan ik eens echt kijken wat ie kan...

Tot noch toe, bevallen ze zeker goed  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb hier nog een paar mooie Powersoft amps in de aanbieding, K10, K10DSP en een nieuwe K20DSP. Dan heb je iig voldoende power.  :Cool:

----------


## Merijndj

Dankjewel voor het aanbod, ik denk echter dat ik voorlopig meer heb aan een goede processor. Iets met 2 in en 6 of liever 8 uit.
Ik wissel ook op regelmaat van setjes met hetzelfde amprack, dus een processor met meerdere presets is wel prettig.

----------


## vester86

heb zelf wel goeie ervaring met de DBX driverack PA2, niet heel erg veelzijdig (qua routing) prima in staat om verschilende setjes sub/top of 3-weg aan te sturen. klank prima, niet heel prijzig en ook handig met laptop/tablet en zelfs telefoon te bedienen & in te stellen.

----------

